# اسئلة المقابلة الشخصية ادخل وشارك لتعم الفائدة



## نتيجة رقم (10 يوليو 2008)

تحاتي للجميع







لدي سؤال بسيط:

1) ماهو الفرق بين Engine و Machine?
2) ماهو الفرق بين Pupm و Compressor?

هذه أسئلة في المقابلة الشخصية

تحياتي
*الاخوة والأخوات الأفاضل*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله *
*تم تثبيت الموضوع ودمج المواضيع المشابهة فى موضوع واحد وتم تعديل العنوان ونرجو من جميع الأعضاء واصحاب الخبرات ان يتفضلو ويطرحوا تجاربهم ليستفيد الجميع*
*اسال الله ان يوفقكم جميعا لمافيه الخير لامتكم*
*م. عبدالناصرعجوة*​


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (10 يوليو 2008)

بالنسبه للengine
لابد انه بيعطي حركة او بيولد حركه وغالبا ما تكون فكرة تشغيله بتعتمد علي دورة معينه يعتمد عليها 
لكن machine
هي عبارة عن مجموعه من الميكانيزمات (mechanism)بتكون مع بعضها اّله وغالبا ماتحتاج هذه الاله الي محرك engine لاداء حركة معينة او نقل حركة 
:34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34:
بالنسبه للpump 
تستخدم في رفع ضغط السوائل او لاعطاء flow معين
pump is used for converting kinatic energy to pressurized energy and used for liquids
بالنسبة للcompressor
بيستخدم لرفع ضغط الغازات gases
ده ابسط تعريف ليهم لان الموضوع كبببببببببببببببببببير
اتمني تكون الاجابه واضحه وصحيحه 
​


----------



## مهاجر (10 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير

اشكر الأخ السائل والأخ احمد على رده المبسط ... وفي العادة المقابلة الشخصية تكون اسألتها بسيطة ومباشرة

طيب ايش رأيكم يكون هذا الموضوع نواة لأسئلة بسيطة مثل هذه نتوقعها للمقابلة الشخصية او تكون سألت بالفعل .. يتعاون الجميع بحلها ليستفيد المهندسين المقبلين على التوظيف


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (10 يوليو 2008)

أتمني تكون الاجابة فعلا صحيحه ولو في خطأ أرجوا كتابته صحيحه حتي لا نوصل معلومة خاطئة
ولو هناك اجابه اوضح من كده يتفضل احد الاعضاء بكتابتها


----------



## م ميكانيكي (11 يوليو 2008)

اخوي مهاجر هذه احد الاسئلة التي قراتها في احد المواضيع لمقابلة شخصية (لا اذكره)
 نتمنى الاجابة عليها ....لتعم الفائدة للجميع
*pump classifications?
what`s NPSH?
what`s cavitation?
modes of heat transfer?
what are the reasons of engine overheating?
difference between 2 and 4 stroke engines?
types of mechanical seals ?
what are the boilers types ?
draw rankine cycle*​​


----------



## م ميكانيكي (11 يوليو 2008)

سؤاال...؟
في كثير من المواضيع اشاهد من يقول انه مشغول ما (بين العمل و الدراسة) 
هل استطيع ان اعمل في نفس التخصص وانا لم ازل طالبا..؟ ام انهم يكملون دراسات عليا


----------



## رائد نبيل (11 يوليو 2008)

و الله أعلم بالنسبة للــ :

1) Engine : تستخدم هذه الكلمة للتعبير عن المحركات التي تعمل بـ بالوقود الأحفوري مثل البنزين أو الديزل
2) Machine : تستخدم للتعبير عن المحركات الكهربائية


----------



## بدر حمد (11 يوليو 2008)

مؤازرة لفكرة مهاجر عندي سؤال

س\ لماذا تكون وحدة التبريد المركزي بعيده عن الغرفه المراد تبريدها ؟
ج\ عشان مايكون فيه ازعاج خخخخخخخخخخخخ

هذا سؤال بسيط لواحد من الزملاء في المقابله الشخصيه والجواب كان تافه بس ماعرف الجواب ولكن توظف وعقبالنا


----------



## مهاجر (11 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم

تمام استمروا ومن فضلكم يجب على من يجاوب ان يكون متأكد من إجابته وان يختصر حيث أن الإجابة رد لمقابلة شخصية


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (11 يوليو 2008)

بجد من الافضل ان يثبت مثل هذا الموضع لكى يكون منارره للمهندسين الباحثين عن عمل


----------



## محمدعمار (5 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سعود الدوسي (10 يناير 2009)

الله يجزاكم خير ممكن أحد يعطيني ملخص عن أنواع المضخات وأجزاءها واعطالها 
ضروري


----------



## سامح سليم التترى (10 يناير 2009)

بالمناسبة ليست كل الاسئلة فنية فهناك أسئلة لقياس قدرتك الادارية أو الفكرية فى العمل منها مثلاً:-
1- ماذا تفعل كمهندس حديث التخرج لو وجدت (وبالمناسبة ستجد) ، فنى لديه خبره عملية اكثر منك ويتعامل معك كند له
2- كيف ستتصرف لو سألك أحد الفنيين سؤال لا تعرفه أمام مجموعة العمل بغرض ان يحرجك
3- كيف ستتصرف لو امتنعت مجموعة العمل عن تنفيذ توجيهاتك أو تعليماتك
4- كيف يكمنك قياس كفاءتك فى العمل 
هل تعرف ايضا انه احيانا يتعمد الممتحن ان يستفزك ويوتر أعصابك ليراقب رد فعلك فى حالات الغضب وهل يمكنك العمل تحت ضغط نفسى أم لا


----------



## المهندس عبـدالعزيز (12 يناير 2009)

الله يعطيكم العافية علي هذا الموضوع
بس ياريت الأخ سامح يجاوب علي الأسئلة اللي حاطها حتي نستفيد من المعلومات اللي عنده​


----------



## م/احمد عبد الحميد (12 يناير 2009)

الموضوع جميل جدا و
1-السؤال الاول بتاع المهندس "نتيجه رقم" اجابته هى اجابه المهندس احمد الغرباوى والمهندس رائد نبيل معا.
2-ياريت الموضوع يستمر و يثبت.
3-ياريت الاخ سامح سليم يجاوب على الاسئله اللى هو حطها.


----------



## سامح سليم التترى (12 يناير 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء لقد وضعت الاسئلة السابقة كنموذج لما يتم أثناء المقابلات الشخصية وحتى لايظن الاخوة المهندسين انهم فقط سيتم امتحانهم فى المواد الهندسية عند التوظيف... فنحن كمهندسين يجب أن نتعلم فن القيادة و وسائل الاتصال الفعال و الطرق الادارية الحديثة وفن التسويق -"حتى لو لم تعمل فى المبيعات" - وان يكون لك خبرة فى التعامل مع الموارد البشرية -"لانك ستتعامل مع بشر كمان مش بس ماكينات"- وعموما تعالوا معى نمشى خطوة للامام .
اولا نتفق ان الاسئلة نوعان نوع سهل ونوع معقد ... النوع السهل تعريفه ان يكون للسؤال اجابة واحدة فقط أو لا تكون له اجابة أصلاً مثلاً 2+3 هذا سؤال سهل لان اجابته وحيده وهى 5
أما السؤال المعقد فهو السؤال الذى له اكثر من اجابة ... يعنى اجابات متعدده وكثيرة والصعوبه هنا ان تختار افضل اجابة مناسبة من وجهة نظرك طبعا ... عندئذ يستطيع الممتحن ان يرصد اتجاهاتك وميولك النفسيه من خلال اجاباتك .

والاسئلة التى كنت قد وضعتها من النوع الثانى يعنى من النوع الذى له اكثر من اجابة وانت المفروض ان تفكر وتضع تصورك لحلول هذه المواقف التى يوجد احتمال كبير ان تحدث لك .
يعنى لا توجد اجابة نموذجية وحيدة تناسب كل الاشخاص والبيئات والمواقف لذا فعليكم التفكير بناء على شخصيتكم للبحث عن حلول لهذه المواقف ولكن بعد الاطلاع على العلوم التى سبق الاشارة اليها

وعموما سوف أبدأ بالاجابة على السؤال الاول الان واترك لكم الباب للمناقشة والحوار من خلال المنتدى عن باقى الاسئلة اذا اردتم ذلك و نجيب بالتالى على باقى الاسئلة تباعاً... 

*1- ماذا تفعل كمهندس حديث التخرج لو وجدت (وبالمناسبة ستجد) ، فنى لديه خبره عملية اكثر منك ويتعامل معك كند له ؟
الاجابة :-
يجب أن لا يشعر الفنيين انك فى منافسة معهم - أن تحرص دائما على ان يكون واضحا لهم انك تقدر جدا مهارتهم فى العمل وانك تشعر بجهدهم و تعرف مدى خبرتهم - يجب ان يكون ذلك حقيقى نابع من داخلك وليس تظاهر منك بذلك
اياك ان تدخل فى منافسة أو تحد مع أحد ... ولكن يجب أن تشعرهم أيضا بما لديك من علم واسس هندسية وان تتحدث معهم عن فرص التحسين الممكنة وكيف سيكون الوضع لو تم الاستفادة من هذه الاسس و العلوم الموجودة لديك واضفناها الى الخبرة المتاحة لديهم . تحدث معهم عن التكامل وابتعد عن المنافسة تماما - ضع أهداف وقم باعلانها عليهم مثلاً
زيادة الانتاج - تقليل التوالف - تقليل الاعطال - تصنيع قطع غيار مستورده - تحديث الماكينات ....الخ
وكون فرق عمل لتحقيق هذه الاهداف ... عندئذ سينصهر الجميع فى هذه الفرق ويصبح حلم الجميع تحقيق هذه الاهداف
لن يكون هناك وقت للتنافس المريض بين فنى ومهندس - قم بتوجيه الشكر علناً الى الفريق أو الفنى المثالى
مطلوب الاشاده به أمام الجميع وان توضح لهم كيف تم اختياره ليكون مثالى وان تتمنى لهم أن يصبحوا مثله فى المرات القادمة .... انت بهذا تكون قد حولت مجرى النهر الى الاتجاه الصحيح .. يعنى جعلت المنافسة لصالح العمل 
كما يجب أن يلمسوا فيك قيم الشرف والاخلاق الرفيعة والعدالة
واخيرا هل تشاهدون مباريات الكرة ... المدرب فى الخارج ينفعل ويهتاج بسبب الاداء السيئ ولكن أبدأ لا يدخل الى أرض الملعب ليعوض القصور فى أداء اللاعبين ... هو له وظيفته وهم لهم وظيفتهم ولا تنافس بينهم على الاطلاق وانما تكامل 
*


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (12 يناير 2009)

thx for all of u for this


----------



## مهندس مكنكشي (5 مارس 2009)

أعجبني هذا الموضوع وأتمنى من جميع الأخوان المشاركه ولو بسؤال واحد مع الجواب ..........واعلموا علم اليقين انكم بمشاركتكم ستساهمون في مساعدة من هو محتاج لمثل هذه المحاوره ولكم الأجر انشاء الله ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## tarek yakop (5 مارس 2009)

بما انى لسه طالب فمقدرش اعمل حاجه غير انى اسمع اسئلتكم واتعلم واعرف منكم سوق العمل ماشى ازاى الحياه بعد العمر ده كله من التعليم حتمشى ازاى بره لذا ارجو افادتنا بالمزيد


----------



## مهندس مكنكشي (12 مارس 2009)

الرجاء المشاركه للإستفاده


----------



## virtualknight (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا جيزلا للأخوة على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## اسامة النمكي (13 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
ياجماعة انا اولا بجد با اشكر سامح علي رده الجميل ده 
ويا جماعة فعلا دلوقتي معظم اسئلة المقابلات الشخصية اصبحت خارج نطاق المجال الهندسي 
دلوقتي معظم المقابلات الشخصية اصبح اتجاهها اتجاه غريب
يعني صاحب العمل مش عايز مهندس محترف اد معايز قائد يقود الفريق اد معايز انسان قادر علي الاتصال لدي الاشخاص وطريقة عرضه للشئ نفسه وكمان بيركزوا علي موضوع ما يسمي بالذكاء العاطفي 
او الذكاء الاجتماعي 
يعني من ضمن الاسئلة الي اتسألت لي في احد المقابلا ت الشخصية 
س/ انت درست stress analysis 
ج/ قولت ايوه
رسم لي سلم علي ورقة وقالي اطلع عليه ؟
انا كنت هاضحك ولكن فكرت بسرعة وقولت له طيب ممكن حضرتك تمسكو لي
وتخيل لما خرجت عرفت اني هي ده الاجابة الصح
يعني ه بيعجزك في شئ مش هاتعرف تعمله علشان يعرف انت هاتصرف ازاي
فلازم تاخد بالك من الاسئلة دي وحاول تربطه معاك في التعجيز

خد عندك؟ 
ممكن تشيل المكتب ده بايد واحدة ج/ طيب ممن حضرتك تحملو ليه
تعرف تبيع الهوا بالكيلو ج/ اوزن لي كيلو وانا ابيعه 
وصدقوني مهم للمهندس يبقي عارف
leadership , teamwork , commuication skills , presentation skills,, planning, 
mind mapping , creative thinking , time management

,والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## م.محمود جمال (13 مارس 2009)

سؤال ؟ ما هو قطر واير الأوناش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كيف يتم ايقاف المصعد عند انقطاع الكهرباءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء


----------



## م.محمود جمال (13 مارس 2009)

ما هى المادة التى يتم منها تصنيع واير الونشششششششششششش


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (20 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا مشكورين


----------



## rasmi (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*أكثر من 142 سؤال مقابلات شخصية بالإجابة النموذجية*






​ 

أقدم لكم أكثر من 142 سؤال من المقابلات الشخصية لمهندس الميكانيكا بالإجابة النموذجية 
من هنا
أضغط على الشهادة​ 
لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله​ 

( الاخوة الافاضل تم دمج المواضيع المشابهة وتثبيتها تحت عنوان واحد ليستفيد الجميع 
مع خاص الشكر والتقدير لجميع المشاركين )
م.عبدالناصر عجوة




​


----------



## el_rayes (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور
لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## د.محبس (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*اسئـلة المقابلة 60+تحقق لك فرصة العمل او اكمال الدراسة العليا*

هذه بعض الاسئلة التي تعرضت لها ومنها التي تم تجميعها وترتيبها لكم من الاصدقاء.حيث تجد منها ما هو سهل ومتوسط ومنها ما هو صعب.​ 
ومع كل ذلك عسى ان تبتعد الشركات الحكومية و الاهلية عن مبدى الواسطة والتوسط حيث ان ذلك يورث الحقد بين المهندسين حديثي التخرج وخروج عند مبدا الاهتمام بمعايير التفوق والخبرة.​ 
دعوة للنقاش لحل هذه الاسئلة..دعوة عامة.... 
الاسئلة: ​ 

س1: ما هي نقطة الندى وكيف تحُدث؟



س2: ما هي اجزاء منظمة التبريد الفريون؟



س3: ايهما افضل المضخة الغاطسة او المضخة الاعتيادية من حيث معدل السحب والاداة؟



س4: عدد 4 انواع من المضخات؟



س5: ماذا يعني الترميز التالي الذي يوجد على المحرك مثلاً  3L 6V SI



س6: ما اسم الجهاز الذي يتم فيه قياس الاهتزازات الي تحدث في المنظومات الميكانيكية؟



س7: اذا كانت الاهتزاز كبير في منظومة معينة فايهما افضل ان تستخرج ازاحة الاهتزاز,سرعته, او تعجيله؟



س8: ما هي السرع المتفق عليها عالميا في standard حول معرفه السرعه الواطئة والمتوسطة والعالية للمحاور الدوارة؟



س9: ماهي انواع كراسي التحميلbearing الاكثر شيوعا؟



س10: ما نوع كرسي التحميل المستخدم لاسناد crank shaftفي السيارت التي تصل سرعتُة بصورة عامة الى 9000 دورة في الدقيقة؟



س11: تكلم باختصار عن كيفية تبريد محرك السيارة ذاكرا دور الماء والزيت وعلاقتهما مع temperature gauge؟



س12: لماذا في الشاحنات trucks يفضل استخدام محرك ديزل؟



س13: اذا كان عندك جسمين احدما درجة حرارته اعلى من الاخر، فما اتجاه أنتقال الحرارة ؟


س14: عدد 3 اجهزة لقياس درجة الحرارة؟ اشرح واحداً



س15: عدد 3 اجهزة لقياس الضغط؟ اشرح واحداً



س16: عدد 3 اجهزة لقياس العزم وثلاث لقياس الازاحة؟ اشرح واحداً لكل حاله



س17: اذا كان دخان الخارج محرك SI اسود فماذا تتوقع الحالة؟ ضع اجابه اخرى اذا كان ازرق او ابيض؟



س18: ما تصنيف الزيت الذي تحبذ ان تستخدمة لسيارة ذات حجم اعتيادي؟ وهل الزيت الذي تستخدمه في الشتاء تستخدمه في الصيف؟



س19: ما هو Borden tube؟



س20: ما هي مصادر الاخطاء التي يمكن ان تواجهك لقياس شي ما بجهاز القياس اثناء العمل؟



س21: كيف حدث الفشل لجسر تاكوما الشهير؟ علل ذلك معتمدا على مبادى الاهتزاز الميكانيكي؟



س22: لماذا يستخدم leaf springsفي pickup والشاحنات في العجلات الخلفية بدلا من helical springs ؟



س23: كيف تستطيع معرفة ان النابض فقد طاقته؟



س24: ما هو الفرق بين مادة elasticity and mechanics of materials؟



س25: ما هو الفرق بين التشوه المرن والتشوه اللدن؟



س26: ما هو الفرق بين الفحوص التدميري والغير تدميري؟



س27: ما هو افضل اختبار لصلادة المادة؟



س28: لماذا الطبقة الداخلية لكرسي التحميل المحيطة ب crankshaft من نوع sleeve تصنع من مادة هشة؟



س29: لماذا يصٌنع المحور shaft من مادة rigid؟



س30: ما علاقة الفهرنايت مع الدرجة السيليزية؟



س31: ما هو الفرق في قولنا national standard and international standard؟



س32: كيف تتم عملية calibration المعايرة كل يوم في المصانع الميكانيكية؟



س33: كيف يتم تحدد الاعطال في المحركات باستخدام جهاز قياس التخلخل؟



س34: كيف تتم عملية تقويم misalignment in shafts؟


س35: مما يتكون closed loop system واذكر مثال ميكانيكي؟



س36: اذكر ثلاث امثلة على open loop؟



س37: ماذ تعني لك accuracy and resolution في اجهزة القياس؟



س38: ما معنى ان المادة isotropic او المادة anisotropic؟



س39: ما هو strain plane and stress plane؟



س40: من هو الافضل المتحكم من نوع fuzzy or neuron network؟



س41: لماذا نفضل استخدام z-transform بدلا من لابلاس او عامل الوقت times في control system؟



س42: عدد 4 امثلة لانتاج الكهرباء بالطاقة البديلة المتجددة؟



س43: ما هي خطوات حل اي نظام باستخدام طريقة العناصر المحدد FEM؟



س44:ما هو الفرق بين FDM وFEM ولماذا تفضل طريقة الفرق المحددFDM في اغلب الاحيان في التطبقات الحرارية؟



س45: ما تعريف كل من في , kernel , vector space , nullity , span , basis؟



س46: ما هو sensor اذكر اربع انواع مهمة واشرحها ؟



س47: لماذا ستخدم المناوميتر المائل في قياس الضغوط القليلة بدلا من مناوميتر بشكل حرف U؟



س48: ما هو التصنيف العالمي لاسباب العيوب الميكانيكية؟



س49: ما الفرق بين crack و creepفي المعادن؟



س50: لماذا تفرغ المضخة الساحبة للمياه الجوفية من الهواء قبل العمل؟



س51: ما الفرق بين محرك 4stroke and 2stroke؟



س52: ما هو flywheel ولماذا يسٌتخدم في المنظومات الميكانيكية؟



س53: ماهي اهم انواع منظم السرعة governor؟



س54: كيف يتم فحص اللحام النقطي والمستمر؟



س55: ما هي قوانين الثلاث thermodynamics؟



س56: يكف يتم نقل الطاقة من جسم اقل درجة حرارة الى اعلى؟



س57: ايهما يصل بزمن اقل ، سقوط كرة من الحديد او من الخشب وبنفس الحجم ومن نفس الارتفاع؟ اذا انت ترغب ان تصلان بنفس الوقت فما الظروف المحيطة التي سوف تضعها؟



س58: ماذا الفرق بين برنامج AutoCAD and Solidworks in the simulations؟



س59: اذكر 4 فروقات بين Laplace and Fourier transform؟



س60: متى يحدث التخصر في المادة عند الشد وارسم منحنى الاجهاد –الانفعال الحقيقي لمادة مطيلية؟​

وتجد هذه الاسئلة مرفقة في الاسفل ​


----------



## enghoda (20 ديسمبر 2009)

اجابة الاسئلة فى كم من الوقت


----------



## hhhkhalil (20 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## عطالله اللوزي (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## gamecenter (20 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا ابن بلدي
فعلا قسم من هذه الاسئلة قد واجهتني عند مقابلة الماجستير والقسم الاخر عند مقابلة احدى الشركات الكبرى
بارك الله فيك


----------



## د.محبس (20 ديسمبر 2009)

enghoda قال:


> اجابة الاسئلة فى كم من الوقت


 هذه اسئلة مجمعة من عدة امتحانات...سوف اضع حل لهذه الاسئله عن قريب 



hhhkhalil قال:


> thanks


 عفوا اخي


عطالله اللوزي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخي


 بارك الله فيك.. عفواً


gamecenter قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا ابن بلدي
> فعلا قسم من هذه الاسئلة قد واجهتني عند مقابلة الماجستير والقسم الاخر عند مقابلة احدى الشركات الكبرى
> بارك الله فيك


يا ابن العراق الغالي...سوف اضع الحل عن قريب
تحياتي لك


----------



## KSA_ENG (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## د.محبس (21 ديسمبر 2009)

ksa_eng قال:


> شكرا لك اخي العزيز


 
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز....بوركت


----------



## مؤيد غازي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

Thank youb very much


----------



## nartop (21 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور


----------



## the black tiger (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزيت خيرا كثيرا


----------



## LIALY (21 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك منتظرينك بفااااااااااااااااااااارغ الصبر


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

سلمت يداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك


----------



## د.محبس (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مؤيد غازي قال:


> Thank youb very much


 
thanks


nartop قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا دكتور


 مشكور اخي نارتوب...


----------



## د.محبس (21 ديسمبر 2009)

the black tiger قال:


> جزيت خيرا كثيرا


 شكرا جزيلاً


lialy قال:


> بارك الله فيك منتظرينك بفااااااااااااااااااااارغ الصبر


 عن قريب ...تدلل


احمد الغرباوي قال:


> سلمت يداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك


 بارك الله فيك


----------



## أكويلاني (22 ديسمبر 2009)

دكتور محبس يعطيك الف عافيه انتظر منك الاجوبه تبع الاسئله وياليت اذا جاوبتها نرسلي الرابط بالرسايل الخاصه شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## RuLes BrEAker (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وياريت حد يجاوب هاي الاسئلة حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمههندس على الاسئلة
و ان شاء الله احاول انزل اجابتها كلها


----------



## د.محبس (23 ديسمبر 2009)

أكويلاني قال:


> دكتور محبس يعطيك الف عافيه انتظر منك الاجوبه تبع الاسئله وياليت اذا جاوبتها نرسلي الرابط بالرسايل الخاصه شكرا لك اخي الكريم


 تدلل ...قريبا... ان شاء الله يوم الجمعه المباركة


rules breaker قال:


> مشكور وياريت حد يجاوب هاي الاسئلة حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع


 
 تدلل ...قريبا... ان شاء الله يوم الجمعه المباركة


مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> شكرا يا باشمههندس على الاسئلة
> و ان شاء الله احاول انزل اجابتها كلها


 شكرا اخي المتميز مهندس ايمن...ونحن بانتظارك


----------



## د.محبس (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الاسئلة مفتوحة امام اي عضو يجد في نفسه القابليه لوضع حل نموذجي

تحياتي


----------



## د.محبس (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> شكرا يا باشمههندس على الاسئلة
> و ان شاء الله احاول انزل اجابتها كلها


 
ننتظرك يا مميز


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 ديسمبر 2009)

دى اجابة نصف الاسئلة(30/60)
و اكمل بعدين ان شاء الله


**ما هي نقطة الندى وكيف تحدث؟
اقل درجة حرارة يبدأ عندها بخار الماء الموجود فى الهواء التكثف


**ما هي اجزاء منظمة التبريد الفريون؟
Compressor-
condenser
-expansion valve-
evaporator


**عدد 4 انواع من المضخات؟
Centrifugal pump
Rotary Vane
Piston
Gear


**ما اسم الجهاز الذي يتم فيه قياس الاهتزازات الي تحدث في المنظومات الميكانيكية؟
accelerometer-
vibrometer


**اذا كانت الاهتزاز كبير في منظومة معينة فايهما افضل ان تستخرج ازاحة الاهتزاز,سرعته, او تعجيله؟
تعجيلة
. فى السرعات العالية تقاس العجلة
و السرعات القليلة تقاس الازاحة
و المتوسطة تقاس السرعة


**ماذا في الشاحنات trucks يفضل استخدام محرك ديزل؟
المحرك الديزل يعطى عزم كبير و سرعة قليلة و هو ما تحتاجة الشاحنات
و السيارات الصغيرة تعمل على محرك البنزين الذى يعطى سرعة عالية و عزم صغير)


**اذا كان عندك جسمين احدما درجة حرارته اعلى من الاخر، فما اتجاه أنتقال الحرارة ؟
الحرارة عامة تنتقل من الجسم ذو الحرارة المرتفعة الى الجسم ذو الحرارة المنخفضة


** عدد 3 اجهزة لقياس درجة الحرارة؟ اشرح واحداً
Thermometer-thermocouple-RTD
Thermocouple يتكون من 2wires مربوطين من ناحية ب junctions 
و يتم تعريض الناحية الاخرى للجسم المراد قياس حرارتة
اشهر انواع الthermocouple هو ال
copper constantan


**عدد 3 اجهزة لقياس الضغط؟ اشرح واحداً
Barometer-
bourdon tube-
manometer
Bourdon tube جهاز لقياس الضغط و عبارة عن انبوب يتمدد بطول يتناسب مع فرق الضغط


**ما هو Borden tube؟
جهاز لقياس الضغط و عبارة عن انبوب يتمدد بطول يتناسب مع فرق الضغط






**ما هي مصادر الاخطاء التي يمكن ان تواجهك لقياس شي ما بجهاز القياس اثناء العمل؟
خطأ فى ظروف تشغيل الجهاز
-خطأ فى تتابع التشغيل-
خطأ فى القراءة


**كيف حدث الفشل لجسر تاكوما الشهير؟ علل ذلك معتمدا على مبادى الاهتزاز الميكانيكي؟
حذث الفشل نتيجة لتساوى التردد الطبيعى لمادة البناء للجسر مع تردد الهواء او الرياح
و من المعروف ان التردد الطبيعى اذا تساوى مع تردد جسم يحذث فشل


**لماذا يستخدم leaf springsفي pickup والشاحنات في العجلات الخلفية بدلا من helical springs ؟
Leaf spring يتحمل قوة و اجهاد اعلى بكثير من الhelical
يستخدم الhelicalبالسيارات الصغيرة


**ما هو الفرق بين مادة elasticity and mechanics of materials؟
Elasticityدراسة المرونة للمادة
mechanics of materials دراسة الstress-strain-


**ما هو الفرق بين التشوه المرن والتشوه اللدن؟
المرن=كسر المادة و اللدن يعنى تمدد المادة و استطالتها حسب القوة المؤثرة عليها


**ما هو الفرق بين الفحوص التدميري والغير تدميري؟
التدميرى يتم كسر جزء من المادة لمعرفة مدى صلادتها و مقاومتها


**لماذا الطبقة الداخلية لكرسي التحميل المحيطة ب crankshaft من نوع sleeve تصنع من مادة هشة؟
حتى يحدث تاكل للsleeve او للجلبة بدلا من تاكل ل الshaft
ثمن الجلبة ارخص كتير جدااااااااا من ثكن الshaft


**لماذا يصٌنع المحور shaft من مادة rigid؟
ليتمكن من تحمل الاجهادات الحادثة عليةtorsional-bending

** ما علاقة الفهرنايت مع الدرجة السيليزية؟
Tc=(5/9)(tf-32)

** ما هو الفرق في قولنا national standard and international standard؟
National معايير خاصة بالدولة نفسها ولا يطبق عالميا
Internationalمعايير دولية يجب التقيد بها عند العمل 

**كيف تتم عملية calibration المعايرة كل يوم في المصانع الميكانيكية؟
مقارنة القراءة الخارجة من جهاز القياس بالقيمة الفعلية 
مثلا لمعايرة ثرمومتر
يتم قياس درجة حرارة ثلج مجروش (لو اعطى صفر سليزروس يعنى ان الثرمومتر معاير)


**ماذ تعني لك accuracy and resolution في اجهزة القياس؟
Accuracy:مدى قرب القيمة المقاسة بالجهاز من القيمة الحقيقية
Resolution:هو الزيادة فى التدريج(مثلا فى المسطرة 1 مم)


** عدد 4 امثلة لانتاج الكهرباء بالطاقة البديلة المتجددة؟
Solar-wind-geothermal heat-water


** ما هو sensor اذكر اربع انواع مهمة واشرحها ؟
حساس يحس بتغيرات الخواص الفيزيائية لمادة معينة
انواعةpressure-temperature-speed-humidity-light-distance


**: لماذا ستخدم المناوميتر المائل في قياس الضغوط القليلة بدلا من مناوميتر بشكل حرف U؟
المانومتر المائل يزيد من الدقة و لذلك يستخدم لقياس الضغوط الصغيرة 


** ما هو التصنيف العالمي لاسباب العيوب الميكانيكية؟
Vibration-high temperature-high pressure


** لماذا تفرغ المضخة الساحبة للمياه الجوفية من الهواء قبل العمل؟
لضمان عدم حوث ظاهرة التكهف اوcavitation لجدران المضخة بسبب الهواء و هذا سيتسبب فى حثوثpittings او نقر فى المضخة مما يؤدى لتلفها


**ما هو flywheel ولماذا يسٌتخدم في المنظومات الميكانيكية؟
عبارة عن قرص او wheel ثقيل جدا و يتم تركيبة فى الshaft و يقوم باختزان الحركة و ارجاعها لعمل دوران مستمر


**ما هي قوانين الثلاث thermodynamics؟
energy or matter can neither be created nor destroyed1
2it is impossible to obtain a process where the unique effect is the subtraction of a positive heat from a reservoir and the production of a positive work.

3all processes cease as temperature approaches absolute zero. This is the temperature at which molecules cease movement, cease producing kinetic energy. In other words, there is no energy.


**كيف يتم نقل الطاقة من جسم اقل درجة حرارة الى اعلى؟
يتم باستخدام 
Heat pump-refrigerator


----------



## د.محبس (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وانت مميز بحق 8على 10 تقريبا

عمل ممتاز وانت جدير ان تعمل في اي مكان اذا كان مقياس العلم هو الوسيلة للقبول وليس الواسطة

بوركت...

اذا اكملت انت الحل ان شاء الله سوف انقح فيه قليلا كما يبدوا ثم اطلب من احد المشرفين ان يضع الحل عند اول رد لتعم الفائدة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (25 ديسمبر 2009)

> بارك الله فيك
> وانت مميز بحق 8على 10 تقريبا
> عمل ممتاز وانت جدير ان تعمل في اي مكان اذا كان مقياس العلم هو الوسيلة للقبول وليس الواسطة
> بوركت...



جزاك الله خير يا دكتور محبس دى شهادة اعتز بيها



> اذا اكملت انت الحل ان شاء الله سوف انقح فيه قليلا كما يبدوا ثم اطلب من احد المشرفين ان يضع الحل عند اول رد لتعم الفائدة



باذن الله هنزل باقى الحل يوم الاثنين او الثلاثاء بالكتير لان مشغول فعلا اليومين دول 

و بعدها حضرتك ممكن تصحح اخطائى او تنزل الحل الصحيح مباشرة


----------



## ناصر طه (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*نقطة الندي*

هي النقطة التي يكون عندها الرطوبة النسبية 100% عند درجة حرارة معينة والتي يبدا عندها بخار الماء بالتكثيف عند درجة حرارة اقل.


----------



## د.محبس (25 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا مهندس ناصر 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## zamalkawi (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*أخ أيمن
معذرة، لم أفهم الإجابات التالية، هل يمكنك الإيضاح؟

**ما هو الفرق بين مادة elasticity and mechanics of materials؟
Elasticityدراسة المرونة للمادة
mechanics of materials دراسة الstress-strain-


**ما هو الفرق بين التشوه المرن والتشوه اللدن؟
المرن=كسر المادة و اللدن يعنى تمدد المادة و استطالتها حسب القوة المؤثرة عليها

**
**لماذا يصٌنع المحور shaft من مادة rigid؟
ليتمكن من تحمل الاجهادات الحادثة عليةtorsional-bending

** ما هو الفرق في قولنا national standard and international standard؟
National معايير خاصة بالدولة نفسها ولا يطبق عالميا
Internationalمعايير دولية يجب التقيد بها عند العمل *


----------



## cabo (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااا


----------



## cabo (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن اطلب تقرير عن التروس


----------



## د.محبس (31 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم يمكنك البحث هنا لعلك تجد تقرير عن gears

www.osun.org


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم واتمنى لك التوفيق وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء 
الموضوع ده فعلا هام جدا اخوتي في الله خاصة اذا كنت مهندس جديد 
محتاج لمعرفة خبرات ومواقف السابقين حتى توجه وتنظم افكارك باذن الله تعالى 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## الانجينيير (1 يناير 2010)

*فتح الله عليك*

:12:

م\ ايممممممممممممممممممممن


----------



## د.محبس (1 يناير 2010)

محمود عزت احمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم واتمنى لك التوفيق وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
> الموضوع ده فعلا هام جدا اخوتي في الله خاصة اذا كنت مهندس جديد
> محتاج لمعرفة خبرات ومواقف السابقين حتى توجه وتنظم افكارك باذن الله تعالى
> والله ولي التوفيق


اهلا وسهلا اخي الكريم 


الانجينيير قال:


> :12:
> بارك الله فيك
> م\ ايممممممممممممممممممممن


 محبببسسسس

هههه
اهلا بك مهندس ايمن


----------



## engmdss (1 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز .. وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mya1963 (2 يناير 2010)

نحن بنتظار الاجابه على هذه الاسئله وشاكرين لك على احر من الجمر


----------



## مهندس المسلمي (3 يناير 2010)

بسم الله ما شاء الله
مجهود طيب 
مشكور علي الاسئلة والاجابات 
وفي انتظار باقي الاجابات


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (3 يناير 2010)

شكرررا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.محبس (3 يناير 2010)

سوف اضع الحلول قريبا


----------



## العراق نيو (3 يناير 2010)

الف شكر حبي على الاسئلة الرائعة والاجوبة


----------



## manofwar40 (3 يناير 2010)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks brother


----------



## د.محبس (4 يناير 2010)

اهلا وسهلا


----------



## محمود سالم مرسى (21 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا عن الاسلام والمسلمين ولا شكر على واجب ......................الشماع


----------



## محمود سالم مرسى (21 يناير 2010)

_والله نحن فى انتظار الحل دا بعد اذنكوا ويا ريت بسرعه من فضلكم_


----------



## has2006 (21 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الهام
سؤلت في احدى المقابلات عن عملية اختيار المضخات بناءا على منحنى التدفق والضغط
وكان أخر سؤال ماذا لو تم تشغيل مضخة عند نقطة ( اي على ضغط وتدفق معينين ) تقع خارج المنحنى على اليمين ؟
لم اعرف الاجابة !!!!!!!


----------



## بن حميده (22 يناير 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (22 يناير 2010)

الاسئلة بصورة عامة ليست بالصعبة او المعقدة كونها غالبا ماتتعلق بالامور العملية
شكرا للمجهود


----------



## عمراياد (22 يناير 2010)

شكرااا على الجهد القيم


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (3 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا و ننتظر الاجابات كما وعدنا د محبس


----------



## مهندسة توتا (3 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## د.محبس (4 فبراير 2010)

*الاجابة على 30 سؤال وهي صحيحة تقريبا تجدها في احد الصفحات السابقة من قبل احد الاعضاء 
وانا اعتذر لكوني مشغول جدا **


----------



## lawlaw (4 فبراير 2010)

thanksssssss


----------



## sooooma (6 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا علي هذا المجهود@ولو تكمل اجرك وتحل بقية الاسئلة.


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 فبراير 2010)

> *جزاكم الله خيرا و ننتظر الاجابات كما وعدنا د محبس*​





> *مشكور جدا علي هذا المجهود@ولو تكمل اجرك وتحل بقية الاسئلة.*​


حلول نصف الاسئلة(30 سؤال) و هى موجودة فى مشاركة رقم 22 بالصفحة رقم 3
و باذن واحد احد انزل باقى الحلول على اخر الاسبوع بعد اذن دكتور محبس


> مهندس أيمن حسن قال:
> 
> 
> > **ما هي نقطة الندى وكيف تحدث؟
> ...


----------



## د.محبس (7 فبراير 2010)

الموضوع موضوعك مهندس ايمن اعمل ما تجده مناسب


----------



## sgmah1985 (7 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك
هي من اهم الاسئلة للمهندس الخريج


----------



## mya1963 (13 فبراير 2010)

نحن بانتظار الاجابات وشكرا لك


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز ممكن الاجابة على بعض الاسئلة فقط 

ما هو flywheel ولماذا يسٌتخدم في المنظومات الميكانيكية؟


هو جزاء ميكانيكي يقوم بخزن القوى الميكانيكية في شوط القوة والحفاظ على الاستمراري في محركات الدوران


----------



## عماد داود (22 فبراير 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككور دكتور محبس


----------



## mya1963 (24 فبراير 2010)

اين الاجابات نحن بالانتظار


----------



## سيد الغندور (25 فبراير 2010)

احنا منتظرين من شهرين الاجابات يا ريت متتاخرش علينا من فضلك


----------



## tarig diab (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## أحمد رأفت (26 فبراير 2010)

جــــــــــزاك الله كل خير
ممتـــــــــــــاز فعلآ


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م/ محمد عمر (1 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ومنتظرين باقي الاجابات


----------



## م/ محمد عمر (1 مارس 2010)

**ما هو الفرق بين التشوه المرن والتشوه اللدن؟
التشوه المرن هو تمدد الماده واستطالتها على حسب الحمل المؤثر عليها ويكون ولا يتعدى الاجهاد مرحلة المرونه للمادة وتعود الماده لوضعها الاصلى بعد زوال الاجهاد عنها.
أما التشكل اللدن ففيه يتعدى الاجهادمرحلة المرونه وينتقل الى مرحلة اللدونة ويحدث تشكل للمادة ويظل هذا التشكل حتى بعد ازالة الاجهاد . 



 




حيث:

الإجهاد الأقصى Ultimate Strength: وهو أقصى إجهاد يمكن أن تتحمله المادة.
مقاومة الخضوع: yield sress وهو الإجهاد الذي تبدأ عنده عملية التشوه اللدن بمعنى أن المادة لا تعود إلى أبعادها الأصلية حتى بعد رفع الحمل عتها. اما قبلها فتعود المادة كما كانت بعد ازالة الحمل عنها.
نقطة الانهيار: وهي النقطة التي تنكسر عندها المادة وذلك بعد بلوغها أقصى انفعال ممكن وتكون قيمة الإجهاد عنده أقل بقليل من الإجهاد الأقصى
هذه المنطقة تسمى منطقة التقسية بالانفعال Strain hardening region
هذه المنطقة تسمى منطقة تكون الرقبة Necking region


----------



## رضا حمودة (1 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك مع تمنياتي لك بدوام التوفيق


----------



## F.S.Z (8 مارس 2010)

م/ محمد عمر قال:


> **ما هو الفرق بين التشوه المرن والتشوه اللدن؟
> التشوه المرن هو تمدد الماده واستطالتها على حسب الحمل المؤثر عليها ويكون ولا يتعدى الاجهاد مرحلة المرونه للمادة وتعود الماده لوضعها الاصلى بعد زوال الاجهاد عنها.
> أما التشكل اللدن ففيه يتعدى الاجهادمرحلة المرونه وينتقل الى مرحلة اللدونة ويحدث تشكل للمادة ويظل هذا التشكل حتى بعد ازالة الاجهاد .
> 
> ...


 


تسلم مهندس هذا اليوم اخذناه والصراحة عندنا مهندس عسل


----------



## m5s (8 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا باش مهندس:28:


----------



## أبو أنس الأنصاري (14 مارس 2010)

للتذكرة.
جزاكمُ اللهُ عنّا خيرًا.


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (15 مارس 2010)

الله يوفقك000مع التقدير0


----------



## KSA_ENG (17 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرررررررررررر 
بووورك فيك


----------



## ahmsha0 (19 مارس 2010)

tttthankkkssss


----------



## hhhkhalil (19 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## neseergolden (19 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (19 مارس 2010)

*مشكور ولكن هناك من هذه المشاركة من قبل*


----------



## د.محبس (19 مارس 2010)

بارك الله في الجميع


----------



## bouzid24 (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## bouzid24 (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## bouzid24 (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## bouzid24 (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## egole (19 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## بوقرقره (20 مارس 2010)

يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## ahmedm0 (20 مارس 2010)

thx


----------



## محمد ابراهيم 2008 (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الأسئلة​


----------



## ABU-FAISAL (20 مارس 2010)

الله يجزاك خير على هذه المشاركه


----------



## حيدر محمد حسين (21 مارس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً أتمنى لكم التوفيق مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع التقدير


----------



## rasmi (22 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير للمرور والرد


----------



## adelsadoo (3 أبريل 2010)

رائع


----------



## ابراهيمفتحىابراهيم (3 أبريل 2010)

ياريت فيه اجابة للاسئله وعموما بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (9 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك يا دكتور*​


----------



## زيد جبار (9 أبريل 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## Mohamed Badran (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لاستاذنا الدكتور محبس وشكر خاص لأحبابنا شعب العراق
و شكرا للاستاذ ايمن على المجهود الرائع حيث انه بادر بالحلول
لينفع الاخرين بفضل علمه
اتمنى من الله دوام التوفيق للجميع


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (9 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا الغالىى


----------



## General michanics (10 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## م علي حسن (14 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز ، وأتمني وجود الحل للمقارنة بالإجابة ومعرفة ما لم يتم حله .....


----------



## طالب هندسه : وليد (30 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله 

اتمني ان يوفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه 

الاجوبه لو سمحت


----------



## transporter_003 (2 مايو 2010)

لماذ الدكتور محبس لم يضع الاجابات النموذجية لاننى اعتقد ان اجابات مهندس ايمن جزاة اللة خيرا بها نقص وخطا فارجو التصحيح حتى لا يختلط الامر علينا


----------



## ايمن انور خالد (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا على جهدك الرائع


----------



## وائل عبده (3 مايو 2010)

د. محبس انتظرنا دون فائده !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ياسين1982 (5 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وننتظر الاجابة


----------



## sattam8 (5 مايو 2010)

thanks alot man i got good idea about that


----------



## حصاد السنين (30 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير وربي يوفقكم


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخى الكريم وده أكيد يفيدنا كتير جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## virtualknight (9 يوليو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## اسحاق عمان (11 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً:75:*​


----------



## مريم هاشم (14 يوليو 2010)

thank you very much
thank you very much
thank you very much


----------



## مممحححح (14 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## أبو الكيمياء (14 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## حمادة محمود (14 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر وربنا يجعلو فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (14 يوليو 2010)

الاخوة والأخوات الأفاضل
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
تم تثبيت الموضوع ونرجو من جميع الأعضاء واصحاب الخبرات ان يتفضلو ويطرحوا تجاربهم ليستفيد الجميع
اسال الله ان يوفقكم جميعا لمافيه الخير لامتكم


----------



## ftah (14 يوليو 2010)

انا ادرس نجارة الالمنيوم هل من مساعدة


----------



## ftah (14 يوليو 2010)

:56::56::56::7:


ftah قال:


> انا ادرس نجارة الالمنيوم هل من مساعدة


----------



## umromostafa (18 يوليو 2010)

لكل ماكينه يوجد محرك لادرة هذة الماكينه ممكن يكون محرك كهربائى او ديزل او بنزين 
اما الفرق بين الكمبريسور والبامب فى شكل الريشه والى بيختلف معاة سرعات الدخول والخروج
وانواع الكمرسور هيا هيا انواع البامب 
طبعا الضواغط بتضغط غازات والطلمبات بتضغط سوائل


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (19 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اجابتى على السؤال الاول
Machine: itis agroup of mechanisms each consists of agroup of elements arranged in a method so as to produce motion or convert motion.
هى مجموعة من الميكانيزمات كل ميكانيزم منها عبارة عن مجموعة من العناصر الميكانيكية (lever ,gear,beam,pulley ..............etc) لأداء غرض معين مثل انتاج حركة مثل التربينة البخارية أو تحويل حركة مثل صندوق التروس أو الترس والجريدة .
Engine: it is that invention by which human can get rotational energy and so electricity using fuel (as diesel ,bunsen, or natural gas) and air.
for examples we have (internal combustion engine ICE ,steam engine .......)
اجابتى على السؤال الثانى
الضاغط والمضخة كلاهما يعمل على ضغط المائع وهو السائل أو الغاز لكن الفرق الرئيسى بينهما هو ان الاول يعمل فى الاوساط السائلة والثانى يعمل فى الاوساط الغازية ولكن يجدر بنا ان نذكر ان عدد ريش الكباس يكون اكثر من 20 بينما المضخة اقل من 10 وهذا للنوع الطارد المركزى من الاتنين ويرجع ذلك الى ان الغاز اقل كثافة او وزن نوعى من السائل 
هذا وما كان من توفيق فمن الله برجاء الاضافة او تعديل الخطا ولكم شكرى وتحياتى والسلام عليكم


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (19 يوليو 2010)

اسف فى اجابة السؤال الثانى هناك سهو وهو ان الاول يعمل فى الاوساط الغازية والثانى يعمل فى الاوساط السائلة


----------



## ايمن التميمي (20 يوليو 2010)

شكراً لك


----------



## المهندسة سارة م (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد*

engine معناها ماكنة اما machine معناها مجموعة mechansim

pump معناها مضخة وتستعمل لرفع الماء من مناطق الضغط المنخفض الى مناطق الضغط المرتفع

compressor معناها ضاغط يستعمل للغازات
:77::77:


----------



## pdd (20 يوليو 2010)

انا تخصصي هندسة الكهروميكانيكا وهذه بعض الاسئلة التي واجهتني في المقابلات الشخصية
#how can we control the voltage in the transformer
by calculate the turn ratio
#ok. what is the relation between turn ratio and voltage
as turn raio increase the voltage increase Np\Ns=Vp\Vs
#why they higher the voltage in the transmition line
to reduce the loss heat
heat= I^2*R
#what is the perpose of the circiut breaker
to energize and de-enrgize the circuit
to protect the circuit from high curent


----------



## كانوتيه (20 يوليو 2010)

الاخ المشرف /مهاجر تحية طيبة لي سؤال وهو (ماهي مكونات الفرامل الهوائية )


----------



## سامح الفيومى (20 يوليو 2010)

يوجد صفحات فارغه لاتروق بأسلوب المهندسين


----------



## عادل 1980 (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## طاهر محسن سعد (22 يوليو 2010)

كلمة engine تطلق على وحدات القدرة (عادة المحركات التي تعمل بالوقود الديزل أو البنزين ) وتولد حركة دوارة
كلمة machine تطلق على الوحدات المكنية والتي تحتاج الى engine أو motor لتشغيلها


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (23 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عماد منذر (23 يوليو 2010)

*engine تعني محرك بينما machine في تعني آلة فالسيارة هي آلة تضم عددا من القطع أهمها المحرك 
pump تعني مضخة أما comprassor فتعني ضاغط وهو يستخدم لضغط الهواءبينما المضخة فتستخدم لتحريك السوائل *​


----------



## م/حسام الدين. (24 يوليو 2010)

ماهو الفرق بين
المبادل الحرارى المغلق
و

المبادل الحرارى المفتوح


----------



## ahmedsobhyy (24 يوليو 2010)

engine :motor use fuel 
machine : product instrument
compressor :compress fluids
pump:used for fluid flow


----------



## احمد الدعبو (29 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم نرجو الاستمرار و المواصله من اجل الارتقاء بهذه الفقره علما ان هناك اسئله مباشره كثيره لكن يغيب الجواب الدقيق عن الذهن في بعض الاحيان


----------



## badawy1980 (31 يوليو 2010)

م ميكانيكي قال:


> اخوي مهاجر هذه احد الاسئلة التي قراتها في احد المواضيع لمقابلة شخصية (لا اذكره)
> نتمنى الاجابة عليها ....لتعم الفائدة للجميع
> 
> *pump classifications?*​
> ...


 1- dynamic pump and positive displacement
2- it define as two phase in the fluid
3- coduction , convection and radation
4-


----------



## FreeEngineer (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخى م.ايمن ومشكور اخى د.محبس على هذه الاسئله والاجوبه المفيده جدا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد منصور خيتي (6 أغسطس 2010)

لو سمحتم ارجو من المهندسين اللي اشتغلوبشركات بترول يقولو لي ايه هيا الكورسات اللي لو اخدتها بكون كفء ياريت حد يجوبني؟


----------



## abo-habiba1 (7 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جدا على المجهود الجميل وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## asleepy (8 أغسطس 2010)

Thanks


----------



## ناصِر (9 أغسطس 2010)

السـلام عليكم ورحمـة الله وبركـاته ..

مجهـود طيّب وملحوظ أعزائي الكرام ، شكرإَ جزيلاً ع الافإدة 


ولكن .. نود أن نعرف الاسـاله المعتـااده .. كـ أسـاله روتينيه .. فِ المقابلات الشخصيه ( مع العلم ان المطروح جيّد بَ النسبـه لـ الروتيني والمعقـّد )

وبمـاا إن الاسـاتذه والدكـاتره الكرإَم هنـا وعندهم خلفيـة عن بعض الإمور المتعلقه فِ المقابلإت الشخصيه 

يـ ليت لو يتكرم أحد من الخبيرين ، ويطرح لنـاْ بعض الاسئله المرفقه بَ الاجوبـه لـ الخريجين الجدد اللذين لا يعرفون شي عن هذإَ الإمر 


هذإَ طبعـا : بَ حب الفائده لـ الجميـع 


وشكــــــرااَ مره أخرى عَ المجهود الجبـّار 

دمتم بَ ود 

|| ناصِر || ..


----------



## mothana abdat (17 أغسطس 2010)

engine _ محرك 
وmechine ايضا محرك ولكن اجمل من الانجن اي الانجن جزء منها اظن والله اعلم
اما الكمبروسر ظغط غاز او اي مادة اخرى
وال pump ضخ 
كامضخة الماء water pump
او مضخة الزيت oil pump
,والعلم عند الله


----------



## ahmed malik (18 أغسطس 2010)

*الموضع راقي
*


----------



## ahmed malik (18 أغسطس 2010)

المضخات بانواعها ومميزاتها والمبادلات الحرارية


----------



## sieka31 (20 أغسطس 2010)

فين الاجابة علي المشاركة رقم 5


----------



## sieka31 (20 أغسطس 2010)

فين الحل يا عراقي لو سمحت


----------



## علي ميكانيك (21 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اعتقد ان الفرق بين الengineوالmachineان الاول هومحرك يدخل له وقود ويخرج منه شغل اما الاخر فهي ماكنه يدخل لهل طاقه وتخرج منها طاقة وهذا الجواب انا سمعته من استاذي في الكليه


----------



## ايمن التميمي (21 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## ahmed abisalama (23 أغسطس 2010)

رائد نبيل قال:


> و الله أعلم بالنسبة للــ :
> 
> 1) engine : تستخدم هذه الكلمة للتعبير عن المحركات التي تعمل بـ بالوقود الأحفوري مثل البنزين أو الديزل
> 2) machine : تستخدم للتعبير عن المحركات الكهربائية


 
اظن ان هذا فيه خطاء...........
الفرق ببساطه.... 
المحرك. يعطى طاقه
الماكينه. تحتاج طاقه


----------



## ahmed malik (23 أغسطس 2010)

*[font=&quot]الفرق بين محطات الغاز و محطات البخار[/font]*[font=&quot] ؟[/font]​


----------



## ahmed malik (23 أغسطس 2010)

[font=&quot]-يمكن ترتيب أجزاء التوربين الغازي للحصول علي أفضل النتائج إقتصادياً الامر الذي لا يوجد في البخاري .[/font]​ [font=&quot]2- كفاءة التوربين الغازي الحراري ثلاثة أمثال محطات البخار عند نفس الضغوط ودرجة الحرارة .[/font]​ [font=&quot]3- مداولة الرماد مشكلة أساسية في محطات البخار الأمر الذي لا يوجد محطات الغاز .[/font]​ [font=&quot]4-سهولة البدء والتشغيل علي البارد للتوربين الغازي .[/font]


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (23 أغسطس 2010)

*لسه خريجين جداد ومحتاجين التوجيه والنصيحة*



ناصِر قال:


> السـلام عليكم ورحمـة الله وبركـاته ..
> 
> مجهـود طيّب وملحوظ أعزائي الكرام ، شكرإَ جزيلاً ع الافإدة
> 
> ...


 



وشكرا لكم علي الاهتمام


----------



## ahmed malik (24 أغسطس 2010)

Injectorو Injection ماالفرق


----------



## enger.a1 (25 أغسطس 2010)

هذا السؤال طرح لصديق لي حديث التخرج تقدم لشركة سابك بالمملكة العربية السعودية.
اكتب تقريراً لمديرك في العمل عن مشكلة تعطل إحدى الماكنات.
طبعاً التقرير مطلوب بالانجليزي وفي مدة لا تزيد عن ربع ساعة.


----------



## محايد (25 أغسطس 2010)

ahmed malik قال:


> Injectorو Injection ماالفرق



حاقن و حقن
امثلة

fuel injector حاقن الوقود ===البعض يسمىه بخاخ
water injection حقن الماء


----------



## أسامه أحمد يوسف (25 أغسطس 2010)

سؤال بسيط :أي من المضخات تحتاج الى تفريغ من الهواء قبل تشغيلها العموديه أو الأفقيه


----------



## د.محبس (26 أغسطس 2010)

ahmed malik قال:


> [font=&quot]-يمكن ترتيب أجزاء التوربين الغازي للحصول علي أفضل النتائج إقتصادياً الامر الذي لا يوجد في البخاري .[/font]​
> 
> 
> [font=&quot]2- كفاءة التوربين الغازي الحراري ثلاثة أمثال محطات البخار عند نفس الضغوط ودرجة الحرارة .[/font]​
> ...


 

اهلا وسهلا مهندس احمد ...ولكن لا تنسى الفرق الاساسي وهو الوقود
كما هو واضح فان الغازية تحتاج وقود الغاز لتشغيلها اما البخارية فانها تحتاج الماء فاذا توفر الماء تكون اقل عرضة للخسارة... اضافة الى ذلك المحطات البخارية دائما اكثر انتاجا للطاقة وبعامل كبير ​


----------



## ahmed malik (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً د\ محبس واريد أن اضيف أيضاً .

6- إنشاء ونصب التوربين الغازي بصورة أسرع ويحتاج الي فضاء أقل وأعمال مدنية أقل .
من الإحتياجات للمحطات البخارية .50%7- حجم سعة المباني للتوربينات الغازية 
8- موقع محطات البخار محكوم بوجود كميات كبيرة من المياه وكمية المياه المطلوبة من الكمية المطلوبة للمحطات البخارية .10% للتوربينات الغازية يعادل


----------



## د.محبس (29 أغسطس 2010)

ahmed malik قال:


> شكراً د\ محبس واريد أن اضيف أيضاً .
> 
> 6- إنشاء ونصب التوربين الغازي بصورة أسرع ويحتاج الي فضاء أقل وأعمال مدنية أقل .
> من الإحتياجات للمحطات البخارية .50%7- حجم سعة المباني للتوربينات الغازية
> 8- موقع محطات البخار محكوم بوجود كميات كبيرة من المياه وكمية المياه المطلوبة من الكمية المطلوبة للمحطات البخارية .10% للتوربينات الغازية يعادل


 

نعم انا معك مهندس احمد عن احتياجات النصب للغازية اسهل ولكن انت تعرف ان سعر وقود الغاز مرتفع جدا جدا فاذا توفر الماء--كوجود نهر في العراق ومصر والسودان (يجب ان يكون هناك ادارة جيدة فبدلا من الكلام على نقصان الماء من دول المنبع يجب ان لا نهدر الماء الذي يذهب الى الخليج او البحرفي المصب ) فان البخارية تكون اجدر بالتشييد حتى لو طال عمر التشييد الذي هو بصورة تقريبة لمحطة انتاج كبير تصل الى ثلاث سنوات___فالمتوقع ان الغاز سوف يضمحل والمحطة الغازية ستتوقف ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## محمد فوزى صالح (30 أغسطس 2010)

ماهواول مسجد فى الاسلام ؟ سؤال فى احدى المقابلات


----------



## الناصح الامين (30 أغسطس 2010)

كنت ذاهبا للمقابلة مع صديقي وجلسنا ننتظر فلما حان دور صاحبي طلب مني ان ادخل معه لانه متوتر قليلا فقال له الشخص (صاحب العمل) اذا لم تستطع الاعتماد على نفسك في المقابلة فلا حاجة لي بك في العمل ؟؟؟


----------



## king.khadawy (31 أغسطس 2010)

محمد منصور خيتي قال:


> لو سمحتم ارجو من المهندسين اللي اشتغلوبشركات بترول يقولو لي ايه هيا الكورسات اللي لو اخدتها بكون كفء ياريت حد يجوبني؟


..............................
ركز عل كورسات السيفتى لقيتهم مهتمين بيها جدا فى كل المقابلات بالأضافة لتخصصك بقى سواء كنت ميكانيكا او كهرباء او بترول .....الخ
انا بالمناسبة شغال على حفار بترولى مع انى خريج ميكانيكا


----------



## eng mohammed fathy (1 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الاسألة الرائعه وبالفعل هى دى الاسأله اللى بتنسأل فى معظم المقابلات الشخصيه


----------



## zaki5555 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرررررررا


----------



## ahmed malik (5 سبتمبر 2010)

classification of boilers?


----------



## saad aly gad (12 سبتمبر 2010)

lh i, hgtvr fdk st.37,mild steel


----------



## saad aly gad (12 سبتمبر 2010)

what the different between the mild steel and st 37


----------



## عبدالله السعيد عبد (18 سبتمبر 2010)

#The pump classifications is
1-Positive displacement pumps such as (reciprocating&rotary)
2-Dynamic pumps (centrifugal,Axial&mixed flow pumps)
#NPSH(Net Positive Suction Head) is the energy left in the fluid when the fluid captured by the impeller till out of casing.
#Cavitation occurred when the pressure of water in the impeller inlet equal the pressure of water vapor at the same temperature which causing some of bubbles collapse the the pump. 
#Modes of Heat transfer(Conduction,Convection&radiation) 
#Reasons of overheating for the engines (water cycle or oil cycle or radiator fan problems)
#Boiler types:-
1-Water tube
2-Fire tube 
اتمنى لكم دوام التوفيق


----------



## فراس الجابري (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
مصطلح engine غالبا ما يطلق على المحركات التي تعمل على الوقود (مثل البنزين , الديزل , وغيره) وهي غالبا ما تنتج work (شغل , قدرة )
أما بالنسبة لمصطلح ال (machine(
غالبا ما يطلق على الماكنه التي تعمل على الطاقه النظيفه مثل الكهرباء وهي كذلك تنتج قدرة يستفاد منها في مجالات معينة


----------



## فراس الجابري (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بالنسبة لل (pump ,and compressor)
كلاهما ضواغط يستخدمان في رفع ضغط مائع معين , اما الأختلاف بينهما فيكمن في نوعية المائع المستخدم حيث أن الموائع تنقسم الى قسمين ( سوائل liquids , غازات gases ) 
حيث أن ال (pump ) يستخدم في ضغط السوائل , أما ( compressors) فيستخدم في ضغط الغازات .
ولكم جزيل الشكر على هذا المشروع المحفز على استعادة المعلومات المندثرة في الذاكرة , وأتمنى أن تكون ألإجابة صحيحة .


----------



## ahmed malik (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ahmed malik قال:


> classification of boilers?



1- Tube *******s 
2-Method of firing
3-Method of circulation of water
4-Nature of service 
5-Nature of draught
6-Heat source
7-pressure of steam
8-Fluid used
9-once through boiler 
10- position and number of drums
11-Boiler shell meterial
12-Gas passage


----------



## قائدالدين (21 سبتمبر 2010)

اخوتي المهندسين العرب السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا مهندس ميكانيكي تخرجت العام الماضي اريد ان اكون designer engineering
اريد منكم اخوتي أن تمهدوا لي الطريق بنصائحكم وارشاداتكم


----------



## ahmed abisalama (22 سبتمبر 2010)

المحرك يعطى بور
الاله تحتاج بور
سؤال السياره محرك ام اله


----------



## ahmed abisalama (22 سبتمبر 2010)

ما هى انواع المحركات........
وهو سؤال سهل فى احدى المقابلات
لاحظ انه يمكن التقسيم من نواحى عدبده....
فمثلا من حيث........
نوع الوقود
عدد الاشواط
طريقة العمل
طريقة الاشعال


----------



## الديحاني (23 سبتمبر 2010)

what is the diffrence between hope and longitudinal stress in pressure vessel and what is the largest stress??


----------



## nisreen1001 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

انا مهندسة ميكانيك في المقابلة طلب مني كتابة رسالة للمدير اتكلم فيها عن مشكلة هنسية مع اعطاء الحل باللغة الانكليزية او الفرنسية وكان مجال العمل في الصيانة وقد قبلت للوظيفة


----------



## nisreen1001 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

على حسب خبرتي الأسئلة في المقابلات تتبع لطبيعة العمل وما هو العمل الوظيفي الذي ستشغله وعلى هذا الأساس يكون التوجه في أسئلة المقابلة وحتى تستطيع الاجابة بشكل جيد حاول أن تعرف ما هي الوظيفة التي سوف تشغلها


----------



## ماس موسى (26 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
(pumps) تستحدم للدخ اوالشفط اما ال(comp)فهي للرفع الضغط


----------



## تامربهجت (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيراً
موضوع ممتاز ولقد تعرضت لهذة الاسئلة 
والحمد لله مرت المقابلة على خير
*


----------



## محمد منصور خيتي (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بامانه مجهوووود جباااااااااااااار بس انا عندي مشكله انا اساسا عندي السنه دي ثلاث مواد ياريت تفهموني انا بتالته ميكانيكا بور وعايز في هذه السنه بما اني فاضي اخد كل الكورسات المطلوبه بما اني فاضي فيااااريت اي اخ من اخواتي الموجودين يرشدني اعمل ايه بالظبط مع العلم اني عايز اشتغل بشركة بترول


----------



## ahmed malik (27 سبتمبر 2010)

قارن بين المضخات موجبة الازاحة والمضخات الديناميكية


----------



## Yousef111 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

سؤال مفيد:
في وحدة ضخ هيدروليكية تم تخييرك بين قطر 200مم و150 مم لنقل السائل 
اي القطرين رح تختار ؟
اختار الاكبر وعلي المسؤولية 
دورها براسك وشوف


----------



## hamza hassan (1 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لموضوع جدا جدا اعجبني والاعجبني اكثر اني انا وقعت اليوم في نفس السؤال الاول كنت عند ميكانيكي فعرفت عحالي بعد ما طلب مني طبعا اني طالب هندسة فبعد طول نقاش والنقاش حاول يحرجني بسؤال والؤال كان عن رموز الزيت او الارقام الي بتكون على الزيت ومن حسن حضي اني ماخد مادة اسمها الهايدروليك واكيدكل مهندس ميكانيكي بيعرف شو هاي المادة فستغرب اني بعرف فيها بشكل غريب جدا بس مش هون نقطة الوصل سالتو سؤال بسيط حكيتلو ليش في حفرة في البستون التجويف بدكم الصراحة مار ح احكي شو حكا عن وصيفت التجويف بس الي فهمتو منو عشان ما يضرب براس المحرك والباقي عندكو بس حبيت اشارك واشكر الجميع واول مشاركة الي معكو هاي وترقبو المزيد


----------



## المصممةالمهندسة (4 أكتوبر 2010)

اجابة الاخ احمد الغرباوي اجابة ممتازة لانها اعطت اجابة وافية للسائل الكريم الا اذا اراد التفاصيل وبالفعل هذا الموضوع واسع


----------



## bdul (5 أكتوبر 2010)

[FONT=&quot]الاخ المهندس عبدالناصر[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يسعدني الإجابه علا سؤالك[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Machine تعني با لعربيه اللآله اللتي تقوم ب حركات معينه ل تؤدي عملا ما مثالا على ذالك ال بلدوزر والذي يحرك هذه الأله [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هو المحرك [/FONT] Engine.


----------



## محمد فرج ابوزيد (6 أكتوبر 2010)

اللأخ م ميكانيكى1typs of boiler 1-fire tube boiler____fire in tubes
2-water tube boiler____water in tubes
2_types of heat transfer 1_conduction 2_free convection(ماشيية نتيجة تغير الكثافات زى تقلب الماء الساخن)
3_forced convection(يتحرك السائل بسرعة مثل الهواء الدفوع من كومبرسور)
4_radiation(حرارة تنتقل عن طريق الضوء مثل اشعة الشمس)


----------



## محمد فرج ابوزيد (6 أكتوبر 2010)

[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]


----------



## عمار الكيلاني (6 أكتوبر 2010)

يلريت تكون الاجابه واضحه ليستفيد الجميع منها ولكم الشكر


----------



## hanyyousrykamal (6 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا أسمي هاني يسري كمال حافظ خريج 2006 من كليه الهندسه قسم ميكانيكا قوى من جامعه حلوان وربنا كرمنى ودخلت الجيش سنه واحده وبعدين اشتغلت في شركه اسمها موبيكا للاثاث علي طريق اسكندريه صحراوي لمده 6 شهور اشتغلت مهندس جوده كانت مؤقته لحد ما ربنا يفرجها والحمد الله افرجها من عنده وجالي سفر في دوله الامارات العربيه المتحده اشتغلت مهندس في اعمال مقاومه الحرائق قاعد في دوله الامارات سنتان واربع شهور وبعدين نزلت علي مصر لان كان الحال لحد الان في الامارات في النازل وحاليا خالي شغل فبدور علي عمل دولوقتي اذا كان احد من الموجودين من الزملاء في هذا الموقع ارجو ان يدل لي اي عمل في شغلي ان كان عنده اي فرصه لي وجزاكم والله كل خير وعموم انا تليفوني المحمول اسيبه لعلى وعسى ان يكون خير لي ولكم 01511200610 وايميلي كمان [email protected]
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد فرج ابوزيد (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يابشمهندس ايمن


----------



## برزی كرمیانی (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*www.arab-eng.org*

السلام علیكم : انا من العراق /السليمانية ارجوا منكم ان تساعدونی فی اختیا ر نوعیه‌ المصعدالكهربائی وعندی بنایه‌ من اربع طوابق مساحه‌ مكان المصعد (160-180) وعرضوا لي (مكينة ايطالية من نوع البرتو ساسى بحجم 7.5 كيلوواط اي ل 8 اشخاص والسكة ايطالية والعقل vvvfمن نوع تركي ولااعرف اى نوعية جيدة وارجومنكم ان تساعدوننى في هذا المجال واذاممكن ارسلو لي عنوان الشركة من العراق لهذا الغرض مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## elsayed fouda (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزااااااااااااااكم الله خيرا


----------



## مرتضى رحيم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جواب للاخ بدر حمد حسب معلوماتي المتواضعه
1-ابعاد الحراره الصادره من المروحة
2-تلافي للانفجار في المنظومه اذا حدث


----------



## عبدالمنعم يوسف (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صلاح الدين احمد اب (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ايها الخوة الافاضل ,اخوكم صديق جديد في المنتدا وحقيقة انا اشتركت للفائده.
انا بسئل عن الخزانات الكرويه ومميزاتها عن الخزانات الخرا ,الاسطوانية والمربعة والمستطيله


----------



## arestw (11 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ماسبب اطلاق اصوات عاتية مع خروج غازات العادم


----------



## el basha nabil (11 أكتوبر 2010)

why real air fuel engine has less expansion power stroke work than standard one so that actual eff of it=0.85ideal one?


----------



## عبدالمنعم يوسف (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*نحن فى انتظار الاجابة على النصف الثانى من الاسئلة وجزاكم الله كل خير*



مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> دى اجابة نصف الاسئلة(30/60)
> و اكمل بعدين ان شاء الله
> 
> 
> ...


 
نحن فى انتظار الاجابة على النصف الثانى من الاسئلة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## خالد كنان (12 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله....الفكرة جميلة وعندي لكم عدة أسئلة أولاً:

لماذا لا يتم انتاج سيارات تعمل بالغاز الطبيعى مع العلم انه اقل تلويثاً للبيئه وارخص من البنزين ؟


----------



## خالد كنان (12 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهـــــــم فك قيد أسرى المسلميـن في كل مكان و دمر الكفار و الجبابرة و الطواغيت


----------



## عبدالمنعم يوسف (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أيمن حسن ونحن فى انتظار الاجابة على باقى الاسئلة


----------



## عبدالمنعم يوسف (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أيمن حسن ونحن فى انتظار الاجابة على باقى الاسئلة*​


----------



## خالد كنان (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور....منتظرين الاجابات


----------



## خالد كنان (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور....منتظرين الاجابات.....


----------



## عبدالمنعم يوسف (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أيمن حسن ونحن فى انتظار الاجابة على باقى الاسئلة*​


----------



## عبدالمنعم يوسف (13 أكتوبر 2010)

نرجو من السادة المشرفين  شكرى محمد نورى ، د.محمد باشراحيل ، نايف علي ، م.عبدالناصرعجوة المساعدة فى الحصول على اجابات باقى الاسئلة التى طرحها د/محبس واجاب على نصفها مهندس أيمن حسن


----------



## eng_medhat11 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*نرجو من السادة المشرفين  شكرى محمد نورى ، د.محمد باشراحيل ، نايف علي ، م.عبدالناصرعجوة المساعدة فى الحصول على اجابات باقى الاسئلة التى طرحها د/محبس واجاب على نصفها مهندس أيمن حسن *​


----------



## eng_medhat11 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كان عندى مقابلة والراجل سألنى سؤال وموجد هنا بتاع لو عامل حب يحرجك فى سؤال مش عارف أجابته ؟

وجاوبت الأجابة الموجودة هنا أنى أحول اخلى روح التعاون بنى والكلام دا ولكن معجبوش الكلام

وقالى لازم تديله على دماغه وتقلل منه بحيث يحس أن سؤاله لك تافه وأنك أكبر من أنك تجاوب عليه 

وتحاول تعرف أجابته وبعدين ترجع بأى طريقة تجاوبه عليه وتسأله سؤال فى نفس سؤاله تكون متأكد أنه مش هيعرف 

أجابته والله الراجل قالى كدة وسألنى اسائله تانية علمية جاوبت على بعضها والحمد لله أدعو لى أن ربنا يكرمنا واتقبل 

فى الشغلانة دى يارب


----------



## eng_medhat11 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

كان فيه سؤال ؟ أتسائلته 

أى السرعات مفضلة فى مولدات الديزل ؟ وليه

أنا قولت له المنخفضة على أساس المثال بتاع العربيات اللى بتدار بمحركات ديزل بناخد منها عزم كبير وسرعة قليلة

قال لى مليش دعوة بالعربيات وسهل لى الأجابة و دا كانت من اجابتى لأشواط الأحتراق فقولت له علشان فى السرعات 

المنخفضة بنقلل الأحتكاك بين البيستون والسيلندر وبالتالى بنقلل التسريب اللى ممكن ينتج عن كدة للزيت أو الضغط فى 

غرفة الأحراق 

وياريت تفدونى فى الاجابة


----------



## عبدالمنعم يوسف (14 أكتوبر 2010)

نرجو من السادة المشرفين شكرى محمد نورى ، د.محمد باشراحيل ، نايف علي ، م.عبدالناصرعجوة المساعدة فى الحصول على اجابات باقى الاسئلة التى طرحها د/محبس واجاب على نصفها مهندس أيمن حسن وجزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## محمد منصور خيتي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

بالنسه لسؤال البشمهندس اللي بيقول ليه منستخدمش الغاز الطبيعي بدلا من البنزين: انا والله عندي معلومه ولو خطأ ياريت حد يصححني فيها 
الاول الغاز الطبيعي اقتصادي ومتوفر ورخيص 
ثانيا البنزين غالي ومش متوفر
عيوب الغاز ان الغاز شغال بضغط زي انبوبة البوتاجاز فمع السرعات البعيده اكيد ضغطه هيقل مما يؤدي الى تقليل كفاءة المحرك وكمان بيأثر على كفاءة المحرك وبس دا اللي اعرفه واسف للاطاله:73::86:


----------



## جريح الالف (18 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكركم الطرح الجميل


----------



## ايمن شعبان (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن تجميعها فى ملف واحد لو سمحتم


----------



## eagle eye (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لاخواني الاعضاء
سؤالي 
هل تعتمد المقابلة الشخصية على التحصيل العلمي فقط .. ام تتعدى اكثر من ذلك؟
ولكم وافر التحية


----------



## محمودالسويسى (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على الافادة


----------



## mooody2 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## eng_adel65 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اخوانى من الاسئلةاللى اتسالتها:
هل يوجد ضغط مطلق سالب ؟


----------



## محمد فرج ابوزيد (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*لو سمحتم ياباشمهندسين 
يعنى ايه blank size?*


----------



## محمد فرج ابوزيد (24 أكتوبر 2010)

what is the diffrence between hope and longitudinal stress in pressure vessel and what is the largest stress?
---------------------------------------------sol--------------------------------------------
hope stress=(Pi.Ri)/t

longitudinal stress=(Pi.Ri)/2t

hope stress = (2.longitudinal stress ) 

hope stress is_ larger than_ longitudinal stress

Pi=inner pressure in the pressure vessel

t=thickness of the pressure vessel

Ri=inner radius of the pressure vessel


----------



## joz (27 أكتوبر 2010)

كلام جميل ومشكور على هذه المعلومات ولكن بعد اذنك لى تعليق على موضوع التشوه المرن ..على حد علمى انه تشوه جزئى ينشأ من تأثير قوه خارجيه على الجسم ويزول بزوال هذه القوه والتشوه اللدن هو تشوه دائم يحدث نتيجه لتأثير قوه خارجيه ولكنه لايزول بزوالها بل يبقى الجسم على نفس الحاله التى كان عليها عندما اثرت عليه هذه القوه...والله اعلم


----------



## tamdo (28 أكتوبر 2010)

يعطي حركة او بيولد حركه دة بالنسبة للـ ( engine ) اما بالنسبة للـ ( machine ) فهي تقوم بأداء حركة معينة او نقل حركة .
الـ ( pump ) فهي تتعامل مع السوائل او تقوم بضخ السوائل - اما الـ ( Compressor ) فهو يتعامل مع الغازات او يقوم بضغط الغازات .
هذا علي حد علمي والله الموفق،،،،،،


----------



## manal ammar (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير علي هذا الموضوع الجميل و بجد انا كنت محتجاه جدا

و انا جمعته في ملف علشان اسهل للناس اللي محتجاه في المرفقات

و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## وائل البحراوى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ما هو الفرق بين المحرك و engine الموتورmotor


----------



## وائل البحراوى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ما الفرق بين الreilf valve , savity valve


----------



## وائل البحراوى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

n.p.s.h هى أختصار الى net positive scuition head
تصنيف الطلمبات الى 
أ حسب نوع العضو الدوار ب- حسب الضغط
ج- دخول وخروج المائع د- حسب ملحقات التثبيت

ظاهرة التكهف تحدث نتيجة فرق الضغط البخارى وتحدث فى الرفصات الخاصة بالسفن

أهم اسباب ال over heat للمحركات هى تعطل طلمبة المياة ـ قلة مستوى سائل التبريد - تعطل مروحة التبريد

الفرق الاساسى هو فى عدد أشواط القدرة

أهم أنواع الحشو ( o رنج - oil seal- o ring - compres ring)


----------



## م رشدي حموده (28 أكتوبر 2010)

فكرة ممتازه وطرح رائع ،، ياهل ترى ينفع جميع التخصصات ولا الموضوع قاصر على الهندسة الميكانيكية فقط ؟


----------



## chatze58 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*pump classifications
 Pumps are machines that are used to increase the total energy level of liquid stream 
ther is two kinds of pumps
..centrifugal,axial flow,radial flow  dynamic pumps.1
 ..reciprocating , rotary  positiv displacment.2

  what`s NPSH?
Net Positive Suction Head 
NPSH is one of the most widely used and least understood terms associated with
pumps. Understanding the significance of NPSH is very much essential during
installation as well as operation of the pumps.



​*


----------



## محمد الطيب صلاح (29 أكتوبر 2010)

الموضوع جميل وشيق 
الا ان هنالك صفحات كاملة ليس بها اي فائدة مما يجعل الامر مضيعة للوقت لذلك افضل الشكر والدعاء لصاحب الوضوع من داخلك وليس عن طريق كتابة رد لا يفيد
واطلب من السادة المشرفين القيام بمسح هذة المشاركات او ارسالها لصاحب الموضوع في صندوق رسائلة 
حتي لا نقراء اشياء لن تفيد بشي ولا تقدم لنا وترفعنا وتعلي من قدر انفسنا 
ارجو من جميع الاخوة النظر بموضوعية فالمنتدي للمهندسين وليس للشكر والدعاء وما الي ذلك 
والله الموفق


----------



## raheeq al-wareed (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم بجد موضوع اكثر من رااااااااااااائع,,


----------



## المهندس وليد88 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

انا عن نفسى افضل العمل فى الاجازه لان الانسان يجب ان يكون اهتمامه فى شئ واحد اثناء الدراسه حتى يستطيع الحصول على ما يتمناه


----------



## المهندس وليد88 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

هل


----------



## المهندس وليد88 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ما هو الفرق بين npn &pnp فى الفوتوسيل


----------



## وائل البحراوى (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ما الفرق بين ال relif صمام وصمام الامان


----------



## م محمد ابوالفتوح (30 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله 
انا والله صغير على الرد بالنسبة للمهندسين العمالقة التي تفضلوا بالرد على الفرق بين المحرك والماكينة 
بالنسبة للمحركة : ( Engine ) هو الجزء الموجود بالماكينة ( Machine ) الزي يأخز الطاقة ويحولها إلى حركة
والله أعلم


----------



## ايمن شعبان (31 أكتوبر 2010)

100 سؤال فى ميكانيكا


----------



## ايمن شعبان (31 أكتوبر 2010)

# Explain the second law of thermodynamics.
The entropy of the universe increases over time and moves towards a maximum value.
# How do you measure temperature in a wet bulb thermometer?
Wet bulb temperature is measured in a wet bulb thermometer by covering the bulb with a wick and wetting it with water. It corresponds to the dew point temperature and relative humidity.
# What is bending moment?
When a moment is applied to bend an element, a bending moment exists in the element
# What are the points in the stress strain curve for steel?
Proportional limit, elastic limit or yield point, ultimate stress and stress at failure.
# Define Reynolds number.
Reynolds number is the ratio of inertial force and viscous force. It is a dimensionless number. It determines the type of fluid flow.
# What is a Newtonian fluid?
A Newtonian fluid possesses a linear stress strain relationship curve and it passes through the origin. The fluid properties of a Newtonian fluid do not change when any force acts upon it.
# How many joules is 1 BTU?
1 BTU is equal to 1055.056 joules.
# What is PS?
PS is Pferdestarke, the German unit for Horsepower.
# Explain Otto cycle.
Otto cycle can be explained by a pressure volume relationship diagram. It shows the functioning cycle of a four stroke engine. The cycle starts with an intake stroke, closing the intake and moving to the compression stroke, starting of combustion, power stroke, heat exchange stroke where heat is rejected and the exhaust stroke. It was designed by Nicolas Otto, a German engineer.
# Explain the nomenclature of a 6203-ZZ bearing.
6 is the type code, which shows it is a single-row ball bearing, 2 is the series, means light, 03 is the bore, which is 17 mm and ZZ is the suffix meaning double shielded bearing.
# What is gear ratio?
It is the ratio of the number of revolutions of the pinion gear to one revolution of the idler gear.
# What is annealing?
It is a process of heating a material above the re-crystallization temperature and cooling after a specific time interval. This increases the hardness and strength if the material.
# Define torque.
Torque is defined as a force applied to an object that results in rotational motion.
# What is ductile-brittle transition temperature?
It is the temperature below which the tendency of a material to fracture increases rather than forming. Below this temperature the material loses its ductility. It is also called Nil Ductility Temperatura​


----------



## ايمن شعبان (31 أكتوبر 2010)

Mechanical Engineering Questions and Answers
http://interviewquestionsanswers.org/_Mechanical-Engineering


----------



## محمود محمد رضوان (1 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
حبيت المشاركه
انا سؤلت فى مقابله ما الفرق بين check valve&non return valve


----------



## محمود محمد رضوان (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ان الواجب يقتضى علينا ان نشكر كل من ساهم او ساعد فى نشر هذه الاسئلة القليلة حجما ولكن ثقيلة وزنا وعلما
شكرا


----------



## ايمن الصاقرابى (3 نوفمبر 2010)

نرجو من الاخوة الزملاء والاعضاء المشاركة بفعالية وسرعة الرد على الاسئلة ..لان البعض قد يحتاج الاجابة على وجه السرعة ...والحمد لله عددالاعضاء لا يستهان به لكنه لا يتناسب وحجم الردود الواردة ...


----------



## سامي الابراهيمي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*اسئلة*

اخي ان المحركة Engine هو الجزء المحول للطاقة الكيميائية الى طاقة حركية نتيجة عملية الاحتراق الداخلي التي تحدث بسبب وجود الوقود مع الهواء المشبع بالاوكسجين ليولد الانفجار الذي ينتج عنة الطاقة الحركية نتيجة رد الفعل لااجزاء المحرك Engine والطاقة الحركية يمكن نقلها الى اي جزء يعمله المصمم ينتج عنة عمل يستفاد منة مثل محرك السيارة مربوط الى عدد من الاجزاء عملها المصمم ينتجة عنة هذة السيارة اوالرافعة او القطار وكل هذة الالات تسمى مكائن Machine :10:

وشكرا


----------



## وائل البحراوى (4 نوفمبر 2010)

ما الفرق بين saftey valve و relif valve


----------



## sayiid (5 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
هذه عدة أسئلة واجهتني عند المقابلة في شركة مانتراك قسم الصيانة
1-ما عدد الشنابر في البستم و أسمائهم
2- ما فائدة ال after cooler
3- أشرح دائرة الهيدروليك البسيطة
4- ما فائدة الturbo Charging
و هذا بالطبع إلى جانب إمتحان تحريري به بعض الأسئلة السهلة مثل تحويلات الوحدات, عدد أشواط الموتور و أسمائهم
و يمكن بسهولة إيجاد الإجابات بعملية بحث بسيطة حيث أن اجاباتي قد تكون ناقصة و غير موثقة


----------



## sayiid (5 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
هذه عدة أسئلة واجهتني عند المقابلة في شركة مانتراك قسم الصيانة
1-ما عدد الشنابر في البستم و أسمائهم
2- ما فائدة ال after cooler
3- أشرح دائرة الهيدروليك البسيطة
4- ما فائدة الturbo Charging
و هذا بالطبع إلى جانب إمتحان تحريري به بعض الأسئلة السهلة مثل تحويلات الوحدات, عدد أشواط الموتور و أسمائهم
و يمكن بسهولة إيجاد الإجابات بعملية بحث بسيطة حيث أن اجاباتي قد تكون ناقصة و غير موثقة


----------



## احلام عبدالسلام (5 نوفمبر 2010)

إجابتك صحيحه ياسيد احمد :20:


----------



## mohammadjaber (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

ماشاء الله موضوع مفيد للمهندسين الجدد و اصحاب الخبرات


----------



## احلام عبدالسلام (5 نوفمبر 2010)

1. relief valve 
هو الصمام الذي يتحكم ويحدد الضغط داخل اوعية الضغط اواي نظام مكانيكي 
2.saftey valve
هو الصمام الذي يسمح بتدفق المائع الي خارج النظام او اوعية الضغط عند ضغط اودرجة حراره تتجاوز الحد


----------



## rasmi (5 نوفمبر 2010)

احلام عبدالسلام قال:


> 1. relief valve
> هو الصمام الذي يتحكم ويحدد الضغط داخل اوعية الضغط اواي نظام مكانيكي
> 2.saftey valve
> هو الصمام الذي يسمح بتدفق المائع الي خارج النظام او اوعية الضغط عند ضغط اودرجة حراره تتجاوز الحد



كلام جميييل جدا
وأحب أضيف معلومة صغيرة

في الدوائر الهيدروليكية بيكون في الغالب حجم ال safety أق من حجم ال relief لذلك مينفعش أشغل الأول مكان الثاني لأن تصريفة قليل وبالتالي حيضر الطلمبة 
ال safety بيكون على جزء من الدائرة (لذلك حجمه مصغير)
الrelief بيكون على خرج الطلمبه (لذلك حجمه كبير للمساعدة على تصريف تصريف الطلمبة في حاله الريليف)


----------



## bakr369 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

أسأل الله الحي القيوم ان يوفق كل من ساهم بمعلومه بهذا الصرح الشامخ في الدنيا والاخره


----------



## malk alehsas (6 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكركم جميعا والله يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## خالد ابراهيم محمد (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجوا من السادةالافاضل ان يمدونا بالاجابة الصحيحة_ 
الله فى عون العبد ماكان العبد فى عون اخية
_


----------



## Eng Ahmed Atia (8 نوفمبر 2010)

لو من الممكن شرح اكثر لل * Pupm و Compressor لانها هامه فى المقابلات الشخصيه

*


----------



## وائل البحراوى (8 نوفمبر 2010)

ما الفرق بين صةوت السيارة عند بداء الادارة وبعد الادارة بفترة


----------



## محمد كسمبر (8 نوفمبر 2010)

engine هي ماكينات الاحتراق الداخلي بصوره عامة و machine هي الالات الكهربائية 
اما pump فهي تستخدم للسوائل اما compresser فتستخدم للغازات


----------



## ا مقداد (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا تفسير جيد


----------



## محمد ابراهيم جاويش (15 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## eengeng (17 نوفمبر 2010)

بالنسبة لغرفة التبريد اظن عشان ما تتأثر بالمعدات والسلاك والادوات المحيطة وبزلك توكن الادارة اسهل واكثر امنا


----------



## eengeng (17 نوفمبر 2010)

الرجااااااااااااااااء المشاركة بدون مزج الموضوع والله روعة؟!


----------



## المصممةالمهندسة (19 نوفمبر 2010)

بالنسبة للشخص اللي كان يريد يعمل ويدرس اذا في الهندسة فانت تكدر تعمل اذا كنت بالمرحلة الرابعة (وهذا الاحتمال انت و حسب المامك ومعرفتك بقسمك لان العمل بعيد عن النظري اللي درسناه لان ماكو عدنة تصنيع بس تجميع) وانت شطارتك اذا تكدر توفق بين العمل والدراسة


----------



## hazem95 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

good


----------



## عبدالوهاب بدر (20 نوفمبر 2010)

متشكر جدا علي الافادة ولو عندك كيفيه عن عزل المبادل الحراري من خط الانتاج وتكون مشكور


----------



## eng_mohamedmasoud (23 نوفمبر 2010)

اسئله حلوه جدا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.احمد الطيب (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراًَ علي افادتنا بكل المعلومات


----------



## يزيد الكسعي (26 نوفمبر 2010)

salam alikom
the cavitation is a pitted area in atooth caused by decay.

the mode of heat transfer can be by three states condaction ,convecton,and radition.
each one has his state 
convection can deal in the solid body 
convection can deal with surronding area in the air ,gas and fluid
radition can deal with the refected that can be absorbe by block body


----------



## فكر المستقبل2 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*أسئلة المقابلات الشخصية*

زملائى هذا ملف بسيط عن أغلب الأسئلة التى تسأل فى المقابلات الشخصية أرجو به المنفعة ولاتنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## elmooon2010 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بيكون وحده تبريد المركزي بعيد عن مكان تبريد عشان الحرارة المطروده من مكثف لا تزيد من حمل الحراري للمكان


----------



## محمد رياض طه (28 نوفمبر 2010)

أحد الأسئلة التى تعرضت لها:
مامعنى كلمة مهندس؟


----------



## أبو المجمد (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*جواب السؤال*

إن كلمة engine تعني المحركات القائمة بحد ذاتها وتستعمل لتوليد قدرة ما أو انجاز عمل ما ولا تحتاج في عملها إلى تقنية عالية
أما كلمةmachine فتعني الالات بشكل عام ذات التقنية العالية في العمل وتحتاج إلى مشغلات أوطاقات لعملها وغالبا ما تطلق التسمية على الات المصانع التي تعمل بالطاقات المختلفة.
وبالنسبة إلى كلمة pumpفتطلق على المضخات ذات الضغط المنخفض مثل مضخات التغذية والتوريد FEED PUMPسواءا كانت مضخات سائل أو غاز
وكلمةcompressor فتعني الضغط العالي وهي المضخات التي تقوم برفع ضغط السائل أو الغاز إلى ضغوطات عالية high PRESS ودمتم سالمين 
أرجو أن أكون قد قدمت المفيد والصحيح والرجاء الرد والتقييم


----------



## أبو المجمد (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الهندس معناها المحتال على العلوم


----------



## الأمين حسن (29 نوفمبر 2010)

لككم جزييل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## sameh hassan (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يااحباب والله استفدت كتير


----------



## sameh hassan (2 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن تجاوبولى على السؤال ده
ازاى اقيس static lossesوdynamic lossesعلى خط مواسير فيها مياه
افيدونى بالله عليكم


----------



## korzaty (3 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً لكعلى مجهودك وبارك الله فيك

اللهم اغفر لنا ولوالدينا وتقبل أعمالنا واجعلها خالصة لوجهك الكريم


----------



## محمد جمال راضى (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم اللة خير استفدت والله


----------



## محمد فرج ابوزيد (8 ديسمبر 2010)

ده يجماعة اسئلة جمعتها من بعض الموضوعات بالمنتدى
بالله عليكم الدعاء
*1- *ما هى الجلبة او sleeve؟؟ و ما هى المادة المصنعة منها ؟
الجلبة هى جزء اسطوانى به فراغ اسطوانى أيضاً متحد معه فى المركز 
تستخدم الجلبة غالباً ككرسى محور . وتستخدم أيضاً كمفصل لميكانيزم أو دليل لعامود يتحرك بداخله مثل دليل الصمامات بالسيارات. 
تصنع الجلب من النحاس البرونزى أو النحاس الفوسفورى أوالنحاس الجرافيتى . وأحياناً تصنع من الحديد الزهر وذلك طبقاً لطبيعة الاستخدام . وكذلك فى بعض التطبيقات تصنع الجلب من أنواع خاصة من البلاستك وذلك فى بعض الأجهزة الكهربية و الصناعات الدقيقة.
هذه فكرة مختصرة عن الجلب 

. يمكن زيادة انها تستخدم مع الshaftsلحمايتة من التاكل
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2-ماهو NPT Threads؟؟؟؟
كل اللى اعرفة عنة national pipe thread
و هو نوع من المسامير و مصنف ضمن منظمة ANSI
American national standard institute
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3-ماهو الـــ drum type boiler ؟؟؟
يوجد نوعان من الغلايات
fire tube boiler -1وهى غلايات صغيرة نسبياً نستخم فى محطات توليد الكهرباء البخارية ذات القدرات الصغير وفى بعض المصانع لتوليد بخار وكذلك استخدمت قديماً فى القاطر البخارية .
Water tube boiler- 2ومنها موضوع السؤال(Drum boiler ) وهو نوع من الغلايات كبيرة الحجم تنتج كميات كبيرة من البخار بدرجة حرارة عالية . ويستخدم هذا النوع من الغلايات فى محطات توليد الكهرباء البخارية الكبيرة ذات القدرات العالية ومن امثلتها محطة شبرا الخيمة البخارية - ومحطة أبوقير البخارية .
رسم توضيحى للـ Drum Boiler
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
4-اسباب العيوب التي تظهر في المعدات والماكينات .. دعوة للنقاش..!!
فأسباب الإنفجارات وفشل امراجل البخارية يرجع
1- عيوب تصميمية
2-عيوب تصنيعية
3- عيوب التشغيل والصيانة والتركيب
وهي عيوب إما في تصاميم الأنابيب وفي إختيار المواد الخام ومقاومتها للتآكل والصدأ ، 
وكذلك حساب الإهتزازات وأخذها في الإعتبار ..
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5- ماذا نعني بالسلوكيات الخطية للمواد?
Linear Behaviours of Materials?
Engineering and Mathematical Formula Relationship
فمثلاً :
1- ماذا تعني كلمة خطية LINEAR ؟ اكتب المعادلة الرياضية لها؟ .
2- ما معنى المواد الخطية LINEAR MATERIAL
3- ماذا تعني معادلة الإجهاد والإنفعال ؟
4- ماذا تعني معادلة الجهد والتيار؟
5- ماذا يعني قانون نيوتن للحركة؟
6- ماذا تعني معادلة الموائع ،، (جهد القص) SHEAR STRESS
7- ما هو الفرق بين الموائع والجوامد؟ FLUID vs SOLIDS
لذا أحببت أن أوضح الآتي :
- قانون الجاذبية الأرضية
قانون أكتشفه نيوتن بأن التفاحة التي سقطت كانت بفعل قوة معينة ووضع قانونه وهو :
القوة = الكتلة . العجله
F = m. a
هذا القانون أخوتي هو معادلة خطية ( معادلة الخط المستقيم ) ،، ولنتذكر ذلك فإن معادلة الخط المستقيم هي 
y = m .x + c
أما في حالة مرور الخط من المركز فإن المعادلة
y = m.x 
m = (y2-y1)/(x2-x1)
إذن قانون نيوتن هو قانون معادلة خطية والثابت هو الكتلة ، عند تطبيق المعادلة على جسم معين.
- قانون الإجهاد والإنفعال (للجوامد)
σ = E. ε
STRESS (σ) = MODULUS Y ELASHCITY (E) * STRIAN (ε)
طبعا هذا قانون هوكس Hook's Law of Elasticity ،، والثابت لكل مادة هو معامل اللدونه E.
- قانون الجهد والتيار:
v = R I
ويتبع إلى نفس النظرية
- قانون الموائع:
τ = - ν (du/dy)
shear stress= -dynamic viscosity*velocity gradient 
وهذه معادلة خطية - فالتغيير في السرعة يتناسب مع جهد القص ومعامل اللزوجة هو الثابت .
لقد وجد الرياضيين التطبيقيين والمهندسين بعد البحث والتطبيق بأن المعادلات الخطية يمكن تطبيقها على معظم المواد لمعرفة وتنبؤ سلو كيات المواد Material Behavior بعد تثبيت الظروف الحدية والأوليةInitial Conditions and Boundary Conditions مع الأخذ بالإعتبار ان هناك موادا لاتتبع لهذه النظرية الإفتراضية حيث ان سلوكياتها غير خطية Non Linear Behavior .​ومن المواد التي لها سلوكيات خطية الصلب والمعادن عامة​اما الدم والبترول والزيوت فهي موائع 
لاخطية وتسمى Non Newtonian Fluids ، وكذلك البلاستيك له خواص غير خطية.​هناك نظريات في علم المواد وهي​1. Principle of Material Objectivity
2. Principle of Fading Memory​------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
6- ما هو السبب الدي يؤدي الى انبعاج عمود التوربين بحيث ان اتجاه الانبعاج يكون الى اعلى وليس الى اسفل بعد توقف التوربين عن الدوران مع العلم انه من البديهي التفكير ان الانبعاج او الانحناء سيكون للاسفل بفعل الوزن مثلا ولكن في الواقع, هدة المشكلة تحدث فعلا و اتجاهه يكون لاعلى فما هو السبب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ج/هذه الظاهرة تنتج عن ما يسمى whirl وهي ظاهرة غير مرغوب فيها في اغلب الاحيان هذا اذا ماكنت تعني تشوه كبير. فالمعروف ان معدل السرع المطلوبة في الوقت الحاضر في turbine في اقصى حدودها وذلك من اجل زيادة الانتاج لهذا المحور وعما يربط به من توليد الكهرباء او غير ذلك. فلذلك المحور للتوربين يميل الى حاله معروفة وتسمى لدارسي الاهتزاز bow out اي التقوس نحو الخارج عند السرع الكبيرة. فبذلك يمكن تعريف ظاهرة whirl هو الانحناء او مايسمى نوع من انواع misalignment الذي يحدث للمحورعند السرعة العالية اثناء الدوران وبعده بمستوى معين عن محور bearing centers نتيجة العديد من الاسباب: Mass unbalances
Hysteresis damping
Gyroscopic forces
Fluid friction
هذه الاسباب اللاربعة سوف تقوي قيم معامل التخميد والجسوءة للزيت or squeeze filmفي الاسفل كرد فعل للموثر الخارجي .ويكون واضحا ان عدوم نزول المحور بعد انتهاء الدوران الى الاسفل في بادئ الامر نتيجة ان معامل التخميد والجسوءة في الاسفل كما ذكرت عند اعلى قيم نتيجة دورهم كمقاومة للحمل الخارجي الناتج من الدوران واضافة الى انسياب المعدن والشكل الهندسي للمحور المرن.

ولكن هنا ايضا اوضح ان ليس كل whirl يحدث bow out فاذا كانت السرعة واطئة جدا مثلا يحث تقوس نحو الاسفل او عند زاوية معينة من زاوية الاسناد phi ....وهناك ايضا حالات كثيرة جدا بامكان اي عضو كريم ان يضيف ......
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7- ما هو التأثير السلبي لظاهرة التكهف? Cavitation
تتسبب فى نقر او تاكل سطح الimpeller or turbine blades او تسبب ما يسمى بالpitting
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
8- وضعت طلمبة مياه قدرة 10 حصان لها ضغط = 4.4 بار عند تصرف = 43.9 م مكعب /ساعة
ماذا يحدث عند تشغيل اخرى بنفس البيانات على التوازى ؟’
ج/ ضعف التصرف..نفس الضغط
فى حالة توصيل الطلمبات على التوازى تكون العلاقة:
Q= Q1+Q2+Q3 etc
H=H1=H2=H3 etc
فى حالة توصيل الطلمبات على التوالى تكون العلاقة:
H=H1+H2+H3 etc
Q=Q1=Q2=Q3 etc
يكون الضغط ثابت أى4.4 بار والتصرف الضعف أى 87.8 متر مكعب / ساعة​---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
9- لماذا يتبخر ماء البحر على الرغم من أن حرارة الجو لم تصل لدرجة حرارة تبخر الماء؟
لا يلزم وصول الماء إلى درجة الغليان لكي يتبخر ، فعملية التبخر هي اكتساب الجزيئات للطاقة اللازمة لتحريرها من الروابط بين الجزيئات ومن ثم تحولها إلى الحالة الغازية
الطاقة اللازمة لتبخر الماء هي 2260KJ/Kg أو 40.8 KJ/mol ويمكن اكتساب هذه الطاقة من الطاقة الحرارية والضوئية لآشعة الشمس وكذلك طاقة الرياح 
بالاضافة لوجود mass transfer
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
10-هل يوجد هناك سمك حرج لعازل حراري حول اسطوانة اي انه اذا زاد هذا السمك عن المقرر فيكون هناك خسائر وفقدان للحرارة وليس العكس?
ج/نعم يوجد ما يسمى نصف قطر العازل الحرج -- ليس سمك في اغلب التسميات فيما يخص الاسطوانة اما تسميه السمك الحرج فهذا يخص اللوح المستوي( plate)-
مثال: اذا لديك سطوانة مجوفة اي انها تمتلك r1 و r2 
فاننا يجب ان نحصر قيمة r2 بقيمة rc= critical radius insulation
لاحظ هذا القانون المهم والمطلوب حفظه :-
اسطوانة::
rc = k/h
والكرة::​rc = 2k/h​حيث k التوصيلية و h معامل انتقال الحرارة 
ويعرف rc على انه نصف القطر الذي يكون عنده اعلى او اقل معدل لانتقال الحرارة q​-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
11-الفرق BSP male threads& NPT threads
BSP : British standard pipe taper thread
يعني يصنع طبقاً للمواصفات الانجليزية ويكون القلاووظ مخروطي الشكل
NPT : American standard pipe taper thread
يعني يصنع طبقاً للمواصفات الامريكية ويكون القلاووظ ايضاً مخروطي الشكل​لكن انتبهBSP يشتغل علي ضغوط تشغيل منخفضة وغير مناسب للضغوط المتوسطة والعالية
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
12-ماهي الأجهادات الحرارية؟ (thermal stresses)
أعتقد أن الاجهادات الحرارية هى اجهادات داخلية للمعدن تحدث نتيجة عملية حرارية مثل اللحام أو المعاملات الحرارية مثل الـ hardening وغيرها ويتم التخلص منها عن طريق معاملة حرارية tampering لازالة الاجهاداتstresses


----------



## محمدالطائي (8 ديسمبر 2010)

سؤال بسيط اخر 
ماهي المضخة الحرارية؟


----------



## ibrahim_aam (9 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا علي الافاده


----------



## م/ صالح القاضي (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتمناء شرح بسيط بس لجهاز المساحة Total Station Sokia لاني مااستخدمته كثير وشكراً


----------



## وائل البحراوى (17 ديسمبر 2010)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## وائل البحراوى (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,​1-ال engine وهو المنشأ الذى من خلاله يمكن توليد الطاقة ميكانيكيا أو من خلاله يمكن تحويل ال chemical energy متمثلة فى الوقود الذى يحترق بوجود الهواء ويبدأ هذا الاحتراق باحداث الشرارة سواءا بولاعة او بفعل الضغط الشديد للوقود والهواء وهذا هو محرك الاحتراق الداخلى,
أما الماكينة فهى عبارة عن منظومة من عدد من الميكانيزمات مقسمة الى مجموعات كل مجموعة تتكون من عدة عناصر ميكانيكية مثل ال rod وال wire وال beam وال ...........كل مجموعة تؤدى وظيفة مثل الفرامل فهى مجموعة وال clutch مجموعة steering system مجموعة لو أخذنا السيارة كمثال وهى الماكينة تؤدى فى المجمل دورها على الوجه المطلوب والريح للإستخدام.
2-pump وال compressor: كلاهما يقوم بتحويل الطاقة الميكانيكية الى طاقة مائع fluid power ولكن,
ال pump يعمل على السوائل ويضاعف الضغط لحدود كبيرة ربما يصل الى 800 بار فى الدوائر الهيدروليكية وبالنسبة لمضخة الطرد المركزى فعدد الريش فيها لا يتجاوز ال 10,
أما الضاغط فهو يعمل على الغازات ويضاعف الضغط بما لا يتجاوز ال 7 أضعاف اذا كان وحيد المرحلة وبالنسبة لضاغط الطرد المركزى فإن عدد ريشه ربما 25 وذلك لإنخفاض كثافة الغاز ولزوجته فذلك لتقليل ال internal leakage وال circulation loss .
أرجو ان اكون حققت بعض الافادة واذا كان هناك خطأ فبرجاء التذكرة وشكرا​


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (18 ديسمبر 2010)

سؤال مقابلة:
عرف water hummer, أسبابه, ماهى طرق تفاديه؟
سؤال سئل لى فى مقابلة لشركة صيانة شبكات piping systems


----------



## ميكانيكي فلسطين (19 ديسمبر 2010)

ما هي المولدات النيتروجينية ؟؟ و ما في استخداماتها؟؟؟ و مبدأ عملها؟؟؟؟؟؟

ضروووري الاجابة لأصحاب الخبرة:87:


----------



## ميكانيكي فلسطين (19 ديسمبر 2010)

أريد اجابات الاسئلة اللتي وضعها الأخ الدكتور محبس


----------



## محايد (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*سؤال*



ياسين محمد محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,​1-ال engine وهو المنشأ الذى من خلاله يمكن توليد الطاقة ميكانيكيا أو من خلاله يمكن تحويل ال chemical energy متمثلة فى الوقود الذى يحترق بوجود الهواء ويبدأ هذا الاحتراق باحداث الشرارة سواءا بولاعة او بفعل الضغط الشديد للوقود والهواء وهذا هو محرك الاحتراق الداخلى,
> أما الماكينة فهى عبارة عن منظومة من عدد من الميكانيزمات مقسمة الى مجموعات كل مجموعة تتكون من عدة عناصر ميكانيكية مثل ال rod وال wire وال beam وال ...........كل مجموعة تؤدى وظيفة مثل الفرامل فهى مجموعة وال clutch مجموعة steering system مجموعة لو أخذنا السيارة كمثال وهى الماكينة تؤدى فى المجمل دورها على الوجه المطلوب والريح للإستخدام.
> 2-pump وال compressor: كلاهما يقوم بتحويل الطاقة الميكانيكية الى طاقة مائع fluid power ولكن,
> ال pump يعمل على السوائل ويضاعف الضغط لحدود كبيرة ربما يصل الى 800 بار فى الدوائر الهيدروليكية وبالنسبة لمضخة الطرد المركزى فعدد الريش فيها لا يتجاوز ال 10,
> ...



السلام عليكم
ما الفرق بين compressor
والضاغط؟


----------



## محايد (19 ديسمبر 2010)

ياسين محمد محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,​1-ال engine وهو المنشأ الذى من خلاله يمكن توليد الطاقة ميكانيكيا أو من خلاله يمكن تحويل ال chemical energy متمثلة فى الوقود الذى يحترق بوجود الهواء ويبدأ هذا الاحتراق باحداث الشرارة سواءا بولاعة او بفعل الضغط الشديد للوقود والهواء وهذا هو محرك الاحتراق الداخلى,
> أما الماكينة فهى عبارة عن منظومة من عدد من الميكانيزمات مقسمة الى مجموعات كل مجموعة تتكون من عدة عناصر ميكانيكية مثل ال rod وال wire وال beam وال ...........كل مجموعة تؤدى وظيفة مثل الفرامل فهى مجموعة وال clutch مجموعة steering system مجموعة لو أخذنا السيارة كمثال وهى الماكينة تؤدى فى المجمل دورها على الوجه المطلوب والريح للإستخدام.
> 2-pump وال compressor: كلاهما يقوم بتحويل الطاقة الميكانيكية الى طاقة مائع fluid power ولكن,
> ال pump يعمل على السوائل ويضاعف الضغط لحدود كبيرة ربما يصل الى 800 بار فى الدوائر الهيدروليكية وبالنسبة لمضخة الطرد المركزى فعدد الريش فيها لا يتجاوز ال 10,
> ...



لو تكرمت اريد المصدر ان كان هناك مصدر
اعتقد ان جميع الارقام التي ذكرتها ليست دقيقة ومحدودة ايضا اذا ما قورنت باآلاف الانواع من الضواغط.
ربما انت تفصل في نوع واحد فقط.
كنت اعتقد من قبل ان ضواغط الطرد المركزي يزيد الضغط فيها بسبب السرعة speed او velocity
اي انها تحول الطاقة الحركية الى طاقة اخرى "الضغط"


----------



## محايد (19 ديسمبر 2010)

sameh hassan قال:


> ممكن تجاوبولى على السؤال ده
> ازاى اقيس static lossesوdynamic lossesعلى خط مواسير فيها مياه
> افيدونى بالله عليكم





اتمنى ان يفيدك

http://www.energy.kth.se/courses/4a1625/files/Two-phase_flow_pressure_drop.pdf


----------



## رضا رحال (23 ديسمبر 2010)

الفرق بين محرّك و ماكنة؟
1- المحرك : يعطي حركة او بيولد حركه وله نوع وقود ودورة احتراق الخ0000
2- الماكينه : مجموعه من الاّلات وحركات افقية وراسية وسيور وتروس وسرعات وبالطبع تحتاج الي محرك


----------



## ياسرالبغدادي (23 ديسمبر 2010)

اعتقد ان الفرق بين هو ان e يستخدم طاقة قد يكون طاقة كهربائية او حرارية او غازية بينما m ليس يالضرورة اما p فتعطي فلو ثابت قد يكون سائل او هواء اما c فيستخدم لرفع ضغط معين وغالبا ما يستخدم مع الغازات والسلام عليكم


----------



## ELNAGAR444 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخوه الافاضل اتذكر سؤال ساله لى مهندس بشركه مرسيدس عند مقابله شخصيه اعتقد انه معقد 
لكنه يريد ماذا استطيع ان افكر وسرعه ردى عليه ( عموما انا ما اشتغلت هناك ) 
السؤال هو : 

انا موجود بالصحرا ومحتاج اعمل تشفيط اى كشط لبار ( روند بار ) ولا يوجد معى اى ادوات ولا ماكينات 

السؤال الثانى : 
محتاج ارفع تقل 10 طن بسلك سمكه 2 مللى ماذا افعل 
جاوبت باكثر حل لكن اعتقد انه كان يريد ما هو رد فعلى وتعليقى عليه 

شكرا للجميع 
اخوكم ابو محمد


----------



## م/شريف حامد (26 ديسمبر 2010)

motor لايكون في هذة دورة زي مواتير الغسالة
Engine توليد الطاقة زي ماكينة السيارة مع العلم لابد عمل دورةcycle
الماكينات اواي الة تصنيع Machine
التعامل مع السوائلPupm 
التعامل مع الهواء Compressor

en


----------



## ايمن شعبان (30 ديسمبر 2010)

9.	During Steam Blowing Of Pipe Line, A Bluish Color Conical Pattern Is Observed At The End Of


----------



## اديب خزمة (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا والف شكر على هذه الاسئلة الشاملة


----------



## K.ALGMATY (1 يناير 2011)

مشكورين على هده المعلومات القيمه
اتمنى المزيد من الواضيع عن المقابلات الشخصية 
وشكرا.....اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## walyem (2 يناير 2011)

engine هوعباره عن محرك محتوي على بعض الاجزاء من الريش ويستخدم لتوليد القدره شغل


----------



## walyem (2 يناير 2011)

اما machin عباره عن نظام مكونه من مجموعه اجزاء تحتاج في الغالب الى طاقه كهربائيه لتشغيليه وهي وتستخدم للقيام بعمال صعبه ودقيق في بعضها لانستطيع القيام بها يدويا


----------



## أبو حميدي (2 يناير 2011)

Engine : معناها وحدة توليد الحركة لتشغيل الة ما. المسمى العامي ( مكينة )
Machine : هي الالة التي تتكون من مجموعة وحدات لإنجاز عمل محدد او عدة أعمال . المسمى العامي ( معدة )
pump : هي مضخة لدفع السوائل بكمية معينة وبضغط معين المسمى العامي ( طلمبة )
compressor : مضخة لدفع الغازات المسمى العامي ( كمبريشن )


اتمنى تكون المعلومات مفيدة وتقبل مروري على موضوعك مع التحية :34::34::34:


----------



## amr_zezo (4 يناير 2011)

اي كميه الاسئله دي كلها وبعدين معظم الاسئله مش متجاوبه يا ريت االلى يسئل محدش يسئل بعديه لحد ميتم اجابته علي اسئلته


----------



## amr_zezo (4 يناير 2011)

elnagar444 قال:


> الاخوه الافاضل اتذكر سؤال ساله لى مهندس بشركه مرسيدس عند مقابله شخصيه اعتقد انه معقد
> لكنه يريد ماذا استطيع ان افكر وسرعه ردى عليه ( عموما انا ما اشتغلت هناك )
> السؤال هو :
> 
> ...


مش فاهم السؤال الاول بصراحه والسؤال التانى اعتقد سؤال ليه غرض معين مش الاجابه عليه 
بس تعجيزي لانه مستحيل باي حاجه انى ارفع 10 طن بسلكه 2 مللي !!! ويا ريت لو في اجابه تفيدنا


----------



## ibrahim elashker (4 يناير 2011)

*سؤال في المقابلة الشخصية*

حضرت مقابلة شخصية في احدي شركات البترول ووجه لي المهندس الذي كان يؤدي معي المقابلة سؤالامضمونه كالاتي:
هل يمكن للماء ان يتبخر عند درجةحرارة اقل من درجة حرارة الغليان؟مع توضيح السببلو كانت الاجابة بالايجاب؟
ارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء ان يشاركوني في الاجابة علي هذا السؤال مع العلم انني لم اجاوب اجابة صحيحة علي هذا السؤال ولكني عرفت الاجابة الصحيحة فيما بعد.


----------



## إبراهيم راشد (6 يناير 2011)

ماهى فكرة عمل الهيدروليك


----------



## م. بشار علي (6 يناير 2011)

جميل استمروا


----------



## mechanic power (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## mechanic power (7 يناير 2011)

انا ياجماعة عضو جديد 
وعندي انتر فيو فى شركة بترول
وعايز الاسئلة المتوقعة للمقابلة
والله الموفق


----------



## ashraf2011 (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.hooda2010 (15 يناير 2011)

الى المهندس ابراهيم الاشقر
نعم يمكن للماء ان يتبخر عند اى درجة حراره تحت درجة الغليان و الدليل على ذلك تبخر ماء البحر بالرغم من عدم وصول درجة حراراته الى 35 ونحن نتحم داخل البحر فى الصيف والماء يتبخر


----------



## eng.hooda2010 (15 يناير 2011)

لو سمحتوا كان فى بشمهندس الله يكرمه عامل اسئلة الانترفيو و اجاباتها فى ملف بى دى اف بس للاسف مش عارف اجيب اللينك بتاع الملف 
يا ريت تساعدونى


----------



## محمد محمد عيسوى (17 يناير 2011)

التبخير يا سيدى الفاضل نوعان 
الاول اما عن طريق الغليان وهذا لابد ان يتوافق امران الاول درجة الحرارة التى تحدث عندها الغليان والثانى الضغط الموافق لهذه الدرجة واحب ان اوضح لك انه لكل مائع مثل الماء له درجة حرارة غليان عند ضغط معين بمعنى ان الماء يغلى عند 100 درجة س عند الضغط الجوى فلو اننا رفعنا الضغط اعلى من الضغط الجوى فهذا يؤدى الى زيادة درجة حرارة الغليان وهذا مثلما يحدث فى حلة الضغط المستخدمة فى معظم البيوت اللتى فائدتها الاولى تاخير غليان الماء عند 100 وجعلها تغلى عند 120 مثلا وهذا يجعل الحوم تستوى بسرعة 
النوع الثانى من التبخير هو عن طريق فرق الضغط مثل ماء البحر ولما تنشر الهدوم بتاعتك فى البلكونة ولما ترمى مياة على الارض وتيجى تلاقيها اتبخرت ويارب تكون استفدت


----------



## ميكو ستار (21 يناير 2011)

Pump: يستخدم لرفع ضغط السؤال قليلا كما في المحطات البخارية حيت يرفع ضغط الماء القادم من الكوندينسر الى ضغط اعلى لكي يتم رفع ضغطه بعد ذالك في البويلر

Compressor:يستخدم لضغط السؤائل بمقدار عالي كما في انظمة التثليج حيت ترفع ضغط مائع التثليج القادم من المبخر ترفعه الى ضغط عالي(ضغط الكوندينسر)


----------



## engmechanical (25 يناير 2011)

من الأسئلة الشائعة لو انت اشتغلت فى مجال المعدات السؤال عن نوعية الزيوت المستخدمة (درجة لزوجتها) وجدول الصيانة الدورية للمعدات ده حصل معايا فى أكثر من مكان


----------



## engmechanical (25 يناير 2011)

كذلك السؤال عن الـ bearing وانواعها والسؤال عن الطلمبات وتصنيفاتها


----------



## قلب الذئب (9 فبراير 2011)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## zaeim84 (10 فبراير 2011)

والله موضوع رائع واستمتع به جدا


----------



## محمد هاني لطفي تاي (13 فبراير 2011)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اشكر كل من يساهم في تعميم الفائده على المهندسين العرب المشتركين في المنتدي,ومن وجه نظري بان المقابله ليس لها اسئله محدده,حيث انها تعتمد على الشخص الذي يجري المقابله وعلى طبيعة الوظيفة المتقدم لها,والكل يعلم ان تخصص الهندسة الميكانكية محيط من التخصصات والعلوم ولا احد يستطيع ان يلم بكل هذه التخصصات والعلوم.
ولكم جزيل الشكر

م. محمد تايه


----------



## زكريا أبورويس (13 فبراير 2011)

احمد الغرباوي قال:


> بالنسبه للengine
> لابد انه بيعطي حركة او بيولد حركه وغالبا ما تكون فكرة تشغيله بتعتمد علي دورة معينه يعتمد عليها
> لكن machine
> هي عبارة عن مجموعه من الميكانيزمات (mechanism)بتكون مع بعضها اّله وغالبا ماتحتاج هذه الاله الي محرك engine لاداء حركة معينة او نقل حركة
> ...


 
شكرا أخي احمد على هذا الرد الوافي ولكن اريد ان استوضحك عذرا أنا اعرف بأن السؤائل غير قابلة للإنضغاط فكيف تستخدم المضخات pumps لرفع ضغط السوائل ؟؟؟؟
أي أن مع اعرفه هةا ان هذه المضخات pumps تعمل على رفع سرعة السوائل وهذا هوا حد علمي أمل الرد لتعميم الفائدة


----------



## eng/samba (14 فبراير 2011)

كلامك مظبوط يا مهندسنا


----------



## hassan4ghaly (14 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
سؤال من مقابلة تمت معي
لماذا يقف المصعد في حالة إنقطاع الكهرباءعند أقرب دور ( مستوي) ؟


----------



## mechanic power (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا"


----------



## nournms (20 فبراير 2011)

على ما اضن ان engine هو عبارة محرك فقط اعطيه كهرباء يعطي دوران (حركة) اما mashine هو عبارة عن الاة تتحول من محرك عند اعطائه كهرباء باعطائي حركة# ومولد عندما اعطيه حركة يعطي كهرباء
اما بالنسبة لل pump هي عبارة عن مضخة تفوم بضخ المائع من منطقة الى اخرى # اما compresar هي عبرة عن ضاغطة مثل مبدا عمل المكبس عند ضغط المائع تحت ضروف معينة (وها هي المعلومات التي اعرفها حول هذا الموضوع انشاء الله اكون افدتكم ) م. نور ابو هندي


----------



## مجتبي علي احمد (20 فبراير 2011)

سؤال 
ارجو مساعدتكم بمعلومات عن جهازي (الاسقاط الضوئي وجهاز اختبار عدة القطع)


----------



## اكرم4 (21 فبراير 2011)

Topic interesting and Reputation thank everyone for the information and I hope to benefit all


----------



## مجتبي علي احمد (22 فبراير 2011)

ارجو منكم الافاده والرد علي سؤالي


----------



## سعيد عربي (1 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا التعاون في تبادل المعلومات والخبرات


----------



## bodo2000 (2 مارس 2011)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## imaazh (2 مارس 2011)

صراحة موضوع مهم


----------



## malk alehsas (2 مارس 2011)

اشكر الجميع على هذا الموضوع الرائع جدا واتمنى ادارة المنتدى تقبل تبرع مالي مني مساهمة مني وتعبير مني على شكر واحترام لادارة المنتدى


----------



## المرفأ (3 مارس 2011)

modes of heat transfer?
1- conduction
2- convection
3- radiation
هذا بإختصار ..........


----------



## المرفأ (3 مارس 2011)

what are the boilers types ?
1- fire tube boiler
2- water tube boiler


----------



## ayoub-ayoub (3 مارس 2011)

السادة المهندسين الأكارم ..... لدي سؤال ملح جداً
عرض التلفزيون العربي السوري شخصاً في مدينة سراقب، صنع مضخة ماء ترفع الماء من بئر بعمق 150م. تعمل هذه المضخة بدون صرف أي نوع من الطاقة ولايوجد فيها أي جزء متحرك وفهمت من تقرير التلفزيون أنها تعمل اعتماداً على ضغط التخلخل ( والسؤال - هل من مختص يستطيع الإجابة كيف صمم هذا المهندس السوري (دكتور مهندس) هذه المضخة التي تعمل بدون صرف أي نوع من الطاقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وشكراً


----------



## hameed68 (4 مارس 2011)

machine تشير للآلة التي لاتستخدم الوقود وليس فيها stroke وبالعكس بالنسبه ل engine


----------



## lllamar (4 مارس 2011)

ارجو المساعده ضررررورى عندى نسختين 7 على الجهاز وعايزة امسح واحده ياريت حد يرد عليا ضرورى


----------



## وضاح الامين (5 مارس 2011)

*الواح الحديد*

سؤالي عن اخر تكنولوجيا تستخدم لقطع الواح الحديد بسماكه تبداء من 5ملم...

مع خالص شكري..


----------



## محمد رضوان النوب (5 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسه


----------



## jamalalkassab (5 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم enjine وهو ماكنة تولد حركة (اما دائرية اوترددية او........)
machine وهو ماكنة تحتاج الى محرك ليقوم بتحريك اجزائها اما حركة دائرية اوغيرها لتقوم بتئدية المهمة التي صنعت من اجلها


----------



## bibo2t (9 مارس 2011)

اي معلومة من صيانة الطلمبات؟


----------



## وين رايح (10 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم

 Engineering (Mechanical and Macaronis
أنا تخصصي هذا 

سألوني فالمقابله شنو يعني Macaronis ?

وبصراحه ما عرفت أرد ..


أذا أحد بيعرف شنو معناته هالمسطلح ..؟


----------



## eftekasat3 (10 مارس 2011)

اللهم كثر من امثالكم 

جزاكم الله خيرا ووضعه فى ميزان حسناتكم 

استفدت كثيرا من الاسئله و الاجوبه ومن خبراتكم و من النقاش والحوار

جزاكم الله كل خيير


----------



## bsmala* (12 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا موضوع رائع


----------



## ENG.M7MDZYOUD (12 مارس 2011)

ما هو الفرق بين structure و ال mechanisime


----------



## puzzle (19 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mr-abdulaziz (26 مارس 2011)

يعطيكم العافية .. معلومات قيمة


----------



## اكرم عمر (29 مارس 2011)

يعطيكم العافيه عل مجهود الاكثر من رائع 

سؤال طرح عليه في احد المقابلات 

هوه لو كنت انت مسؤل وعندك شخص ما يشتغل لكن هذه الشخص عندو خبره هائله شو يكون تصرفك معاه 

طبعا انا جاوبتو قلتو اطردو واذا عندو خبره ههه بس ما قنعو جوابي 
تحياتي


----------



## ENG Mohamed2010 (3 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يابشمهندسين ع المجهود الرائع ده وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## احمودي عبدو (14 أبريل 2011)

بارك اللة فيك وعظم اجرك


----------



## عبدالغني محمود (14 أبريل 2011)

من الأسئلة المهمه ايضا في المقابلات الشخصية أيضا ( ما هي أبرز إنجازاتك التي تعتز بها في حياتك العمليه الهندسيه ) ( ارسم دائرة تشغيل لمعده تعمل بالدوائر الهيدروليكية ) ( ماهي أكثر المعدات التي تتعامل معها ) ( ماهي ميولك الهندسيه في الإبتكار و المعدات التي تحب التعامل معها) ( أحسن تصميم قمت بإنشاؤه أو تنفيذه)


----------



## محمدالمولى (15 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم , انا احتاج معلومات عن مكائن الدرفلة(الدولفين او لف و تقويس البليت) كما و احتاج الى مخططات تصميمية لهذة المكائن


----------



## لعيون الوطن (18 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## وائل البحراوى (20 أبريل 2011)

شكر


----------



## وائل البحراوى (20 أبريل 2011)

شكر


----------



## وائل البحراوى (20 أبريل 2011)

شكر جدا


----------



## وائل البحراوى (20 أبريل 2011)

بسيطة يا بشمهندس
الرمل يستخدم فى صناعة أقراص التخليخ ويعتبر من المواد المستخدمة لصناعة أدوات القطع

اما لرفع ثقل كبير بقطر ضغير يتم زيادة القطر بعمل جدل للسلك كما فى واير الاوناش وكذلك وايرات الكبارى فهى مصنوعة من مجموعة من الاسلاك مع بعضها


----------



## mass power (22 أبريل 2011)

بصراحه اجابت السؤال الاول منطقيه جدا
جزاك الله خير


----------



## طالب العلم 2011 (24 أبريل 2011)

*أسئلة مقابلة شخصية لمهندسين الميكانيك*

خذوا هذه الاسئلة ... وادعو لي :

**ما هي نقطة الندى وكيف تحدث؟
اقل درجة حرارة يبدأ عندها بخار الماء الموجود فى الهواء التكثف


**ما هي اجزاء منظمة التبريد الفريون؟
Compressor-
condenser
-expansion valve-
evaporator


**عدد 4 انواع من المضخات؟
Centrifugal pump
Rotary Vane
Piston
Gear


**ما اسم الجهاز الذي يتم فيه قياس الاهتزازات الي تحدث في المنظومات الميكانيكية؟
accelerometer-
vibrometer


**اذا كانت الاهتزاز كبير في منظومة معينة فايهما افضل ان تستخرج ازاحة الاهتزاز,سرعته, او تعجيله؟
تعجيلة
. فى السرعات العالية تقاس العجلة
و السرعات القليلة تقاس الازاحة
و المتوسطة تقاس السرعة


**ماذا في الشاحنات trucks يفضل استخدام محرك ديزل؟
المحرك الديزل يعطى عزم كبير و سرعة قليلة و هو ما تحتاجة الشاحنات
و السيارات الصغيرة تعمل على محرك البنزين الذى يعطى سرعة عالية و عزم صغير)


**اذا كان عندك جسمين احدما درجة حرارته اعلى من الاخر، فما اتجاه أنتقال الحرارة ؟
الحرارة عامة تنتقل من الجسم ذو الحرارة المرتفعة الى الجسم ذو الحرارة المنخفضة


** عدد 3 اجهزة لقياس درجة الحرارة؟ اشرح واحداً
Thermometer-thermocouple-RTD
Thermocouple يتكون من 2wires مربوطين من ناحية ب junctions 
و يتم تعريض الناحية الاخرى للجسم المراد قياس حرارتة
اشهر انواع الthermocouple هو ال
copper constantan


**عدد 3 اجهزة لقياس الضغط؟ اشرح واحداً
Barometer-
bourdon tube-
manometer
Bourdon tube جهاز لقياس الضغط و عبارة عن انبوب يتمدد بطول يتناسب مع فرق الضغط


**ما هو Borden tube؟
جهاز لقياس الضغط و عبارة عن انبوب يتمدد بطول يتناسب مع فرق الضغط


**ما هي مصادر الاخطاء التي يمكن ان تواجهك لقياس شي ما بجهاز القياس اثناء العمل؟
خطأ فى ظروف تشغيل الجهاز
-خطأ فى تتابع التشغيل-
خطأ فى القراءة


**كيف حدث الفشل لجسر تاكوما الشهير؟ علل ذلك معتمدا على مبادى الاهتزاز الميكانيكي؟
حذث الفشل نتيجة لتساوى التردد الطبيعى لمادة البناء للجسر مع تردد الهواء او الرياح
و من المعروف ان التردد الطبيعى اذا تساوى مع تردد جسم يحذث فشل


**لماذا يستخدم leaf springsفي pickup والشاحنات في العجلات الخلفية بدلا من helical springs ؟
Leaf spring يتحمل قوة و اجهاد اعلى بكثير من الhelical
يستخدم الhelicalبالسيارات الصغيرة


**ما هو الفرق بين مادة elasticity and mechanics of materials؟
Elasticityدراسة المرونة للمادة
mechanics of materials دراسة الstress-strain-


**ما هو الفرق بين التشوه المرن والتشوه اللدن؟
المرن=كسر المادة و اللدن يعنى تمدد المادة و استطالتها حسب القوة المؤثرة عليها


**ما هو الفرق بين الفحوص التدميري والغير تدميري؟
التدميرى يتم كسر جزء من المادة لمعرفة مدى صلادتها و مقاومتها


**لماذا الطبقة الداخلية لكرسي التحميل المحيطة ب crankshaft من نوع sleeve تصنع من مادة هشة؟
حتى يحدث تاكل للsleeve او للجلبة بدلا من تاكل ل الshaft
ثمن الجلبة ارخص كتير جدااااااااا من ثكن الshaft


**لماذا يصٌنع المحور shaft من مادة rigid؟
ليتمكن من تحمل الاجهادات الحادثة عليةtorsional-bending

** ما علاقة الفهرنايت مع الدرجة السيليزية؟
Tc=(5/9)(tf-32)

** ما هو الفرق في قولنا national standard and international standard؟
National معايير خاصة بالدولة نفسها ولا يطبق عالميا
Internationalمعايير دولية يجب التقيد بها عند العمل 

**كيف تتم عملية calibration المعايرة كل يوم في المصانع الميكانيكية؟
مقارنة القراءة الخارجة من جهاز القياس بالقيمة الفعلية 
مثلا لمعايرة ثرمومتر
يتم قياس درجة حرارة ثلج مجروش (لو اعطى صفر سليزروس يعنى ان الثرمومتر معاير)


**ماذ تعني لك accuracy and resolution في اجهزة القياس؟
Accuracy:مدى قرب القيمة المقاسة بالجهاز من القيمة الحقيقية
Resolution:هو الزيادة فى التدريج(مثلا فى المسطرة 1 مم)


** عدد 4 امثلة لانتاج الكهرباء بالطاقة البديلة المتجددة؟
Solar-wind-geothermal heat-water


** ما هو sensor اذكر اربع انواع مهمة واشرحها ؟
حساس يحس بتغيرات الخواص الفيزيائية لمادة معينة
انواعةpressure-temperature-speed-humidity-light-distance


**: لماذا ستخدم المناوميتر المائل في قياس الضغوط القليلة بدلا من مناوميتر بشكل حرف U؟
المانومتر المائل يزيد من الدقة و لذلك يستخدم لقياس الضغوط الصغيرة 


** ما هو التصنيف العالمي لاسباب العيوب الميكانيكية؟
Vibration-high temperature-high pressure


** لماذا تفرغ المضخة الساحبة للمياه الجوفية من الهواء قبل العمل؟
لضمان عدم حوث ظاهرة التكهف اوcavitation لجدران المضخة بسبب الهواء و هذا سيتسبب فى حثوثpittings او نقر فى المضخة مما يؤدى لتلفها


**ما هو flywheel ولماذا يسٌتخدم في المنظومات الميكانيكية؟
عبارة عن قرص او wheel ثقيل جدا و يتم تركيبة فى الshaft و يقوم باختزان الحركة و ارجاعها لعمل دوران مستمر


**ما هي قوانين الثلاث thermodynamics؟
energy or matter can neither be created nor destroyed1
2it is impossible to obtain a process where the unique effect is the subtraction of a positive heat from a reservoir and the production of a positive work.

3all processes cease as temperature approaches absolute zero. This is the temperature at which molecules cease movement, cease producing kinetic energy. In other words, there is no energy.


**كيف يتم نقل الطاقة من جسم اقل درجة حرارة الى اعلى؟
يتم باستخدام 
Heat pump-refrigerator


----------



## وائل البحراوى (26 أبريل 2011)

اللى نفولة نعيد ونكرر الاسئلة وكمان الاجابات


----------



## toboul (28 أبريل 2011)

شكرا" على المعلومه


----------



## eng_ara1979 (1 مايو 2011)

ادعوا للشهدا فى مصر وسوريا وليبيا بالرحمه والمغفره


----------



## وائل البحراوى (4 مايو 2011)

اخوانى المهندسين ارجو الافادة ما الجديد فى الاسئلة


----------



## سيد ابراهيم سرور (6 مايو 2011)

اطلب مساعدتكم فى شرح كيفية عمل الجاكارد فى الات النسيج الميكانيكى وخاصة سوميت ماستر93


----------



## سيد ابراهيم سرور (6 مايو 2011)

اريد ان اتعرف على مهندس ميكانيكا نسيج عمل على الواقع فى صيانة وتركيب الة النسيج 
سوميت ماستر 93


----------



## مازن الخطيب (9 مايو 2011)

الengine هو عبارة عن منظومة ميكانيكية تقوم بتحويل الطاقة الكيميائية الموجودة في الوقود الى طاقة حركية (دورانية, ترددية الخ). اما الmachine فهي عبارة عن منظومة تستخدم الطاقة الحركية لاداء عمل معين.
ام الcompressorفهو عبارة عن جهاز يستخدم لرفع ضغط الغازات. والpump هو عبارة عن جهاز يستخدم لرفع ضغط السوائل.و أرجوا ان قد اكون قد وفقت في التعبير


----------



## gemmy.713 (10 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اننى سعيد لانى اصبحت مشترك فى هذا المنتدى ولكن لدى تعليق بسيط وهو توجد تعليقات دون فائدة مع العلم اننا لو استثمرنا الوقت فى الفائدة يكون شىء رائع لاتتخذوا كلامى بشىء من الثقل :12:


----------



## king.khadawy (10 مايو 2011)

سلام عليكم
أنت تجلس فى غرفة مربعة خلفك جدار امامك جدار يمينك جدار يسارك جدار وهناك ماسورة مياة قطر واحد بوصة تخرج من الجار عن يمينك تمشى ملاصقة للجدار الذى امامك لتدخل الى الجدار الأخر الذى عن يسارك . هذة الماسورة يجرى بداخلها الماء ونريد ان نعرف الماء يجرى من اليمين لليسار ام من اليسار لليمين ؟ الغرفة فارغة وانت موجود بداخلها .
دا كان سؤال مقابلة شخصية والحمد لله جاوبت اجابة صحيحة


----------



## 1998 (10 مايو 2011)

ماهى العلاقه بين االحصان والطن التبريد


----------



## 1998 (10 مايو 2011)

الطن تبريد = 1,5 حصان


----------



## 1998 (10 مايو 2011)

ماهى وظيفة single phase , contactor , capacitor,


----------



## Thegangster (11 مايو 2011)

احط ايدى على الماسورة واكيد هحس باتجاه المياة


----------



## قصي الصديق (11 مايو 2011)

عاوز اسال عن كيفية تصميم الهيكل الخارجي في السيارات


----------



## وائل البحراوى (11 مايو 2011)

للاخ الكينج 
الماسور توصل بالتى تاليها بواسطة كيعان وجلب ومن شكل اتجاة ربط الكيعان والجلب وخلافة نعرف الاتجاة


وهذا يذكرنى بنفس السؤال ولكن من اتجاة اخر وهو امامك خط انابيب فى منطقة من الصحراء ونريد ان نعرف اتجاة المائع فى الخط


----------



## المؤذن المهندس (11 مايو 2011)

أنا مهندس مدني حديث التخرج وعندي مقابلة شخصية بعد 3 أيام 
ماهي الأسئلة المتوقعة ؟
أرجو الأفادة


----------



## وائل البحراوى (11 مايو 2011)

موضوع الفروق بين المضخة والكباس واخد اكتر من حجمة وكل الفروق صحيحة عايزين ننقل لفقرة تانية


----------



## Engineerbadr (14 مايو 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## وجدي صالح (15 مايو 2011)

ارجومن اخواني المزيد من المساعده حول الاسئله في المقابلات الشخصيه للميكانيكا وشكرا


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (15 مايو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## suheib alsubaihi (16 مايو 2011)

المضغات تستخدم لرفع السوائل
الضواغط تستخدم لرفع البخار من الضغط المنحفض الى المرتفع


----------



## suheib alsubaihi (16 مايو 2011)

NPSHon liquid+Ps-Pv-Pf
2=التكهف هو هبوط ضغط السائل داخل النضام تحت ضغط البخارP<Pvمميؤدي الى تكون فقاعات الهواء
3=-بالتوصيل -بالحمل -بالاشعاع
4=يتم دمج دورة التبريد مع الengine ويتم حذف الضاغط و التوربين


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (17 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (17 مايو 2011)

احب اوضح الموضوع مش مرتبط بالاسئلةولكن بمدى احتياج العمل ليك-وفى الاخر التوفيق بتاع ربنا


----------



## وائل البحراوى (19 مايو 2011)

دون سؤال فى احدى المقابلات
لماذا تكون نهايات المبادلات الحرارية على شكل نصف دائرة 
لديك خط انابيب وانت فى الطريق يعنى مش داخل مدينة يعنى بين المحافظات نريد ان نعرف اتجاة السائل داخل الانابيب بشكل علمى
لديك سيارتان احدهما بأطار عجل صغير و الاخرة سيارة نقل كبيرة بأطار كبير ويسران بسرعة واحدة فأيهما يسبق الاخر ولماذا


----------



## engineergroupmc (19 مايو 2011)

سوال اتسالى فى مقابلة سابقة:
مين برنولى ده وايه الى تعرفه عنه؟


----------



## عمر جم (20 مايو 2011)

سؤال هام"ما الفرق بين مروحة المكتب و مروحة السقف؟؟ده كان سؤال لمهندس ميكانيكا...


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (25 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## adel_alhabeeb (25 مايو 2011)

Engine هي عبارة عن ما كينات تعطي حركة وهذه الحركه ممكن تستخدم في تسيير السيارات مثلا

Machine هي عبارة عن ماكينات تصنع او تساعد في صنع قطع ميكانيكية و مثال على ذلك المخارط والفرايز وغيرها


----------



## esmaeel al khateeb (26 مايو 2011)

رجاءا من الدكتور ان يضع اجابات باقي الاسئلة
وله فائق الاحترام


----------



## emad elgen (26 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ممكن شرح بسيط لغلايات عن ph


----------



## mohamedragabahmed (28 مايو 2011)

pump classifications:-
1- positive displacement pump(volumetric pump): it is the pumps which displace aspecified amount of fluid per revolution.
2-hydrodynamic pumps: it is pumps are which using the inertia principle to force the fluid


----------



## م/السحاري (28 مايو 2011)

pump is used for fluids but compressor is used for gases only


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (28 مايو 2011)

يا جماعة الموضوع مفيش فيه اي تنظيم. مهندس يجيب سؤال نلاقي مهندس بيرد علي سؤال تاني
نرجو رفع هذا الموضوع من المواضيع المثبتة لعدم اهميته


----------



## وائل البحراوى (31 مايو 2011)

ph[m j[kk


----------



## محمد شوقى الوكيل (1 يونيو 2011)

المحركك: يحول الطاقة الكميائية الى طاقة حرارية ومنها الى طاقة حركة مثل محرك السيارة
الموتور: يحول الطاقة الحركية الى طاقى كهربائية مثل الينامو


----------



## محمد شوقى الوكيل (1 يونيو 2011)

مروحة المكتب توزع الهواء فى مساحة محدودة من الغرفة. اما مروحة السقف توزع الهواء فى مساحة الغرفة كاملة


----------



## البرجسية (1 يونيو 2011)

شكرا الكم على الشرح الوافي والكافي بس ممكن حد بيرسل الي فديو بحركة المحرك بتاع السيارة كيف بيعمل


----------



## صلاح البساره (1 يونيو 2011)

ارجوكم عندي مشكله في ضاغط هواء متنقل من نوع كاسر m21 عندما يعمل لاول مره وصمام الخروج مفتوح يعمل بشكل طبيعي وعندما نغلق الصمام ينطفي تلقائيا مع العلم انه يعمل بصوره تزامنيه فعندما يصل الضغط الى 7 بار ينطفي واذا قل عن هذا الضغط يبداء يعمل من جديد بس في مشكلتي هذا فان الضاغط ينطفي سواء وصل الضغط ام لم يصل الى 7 بار فقط بمجرد اغلاق صمام الخروج ينطفي الضاغط ارجوا من سيادتكم من عنده فكره عن الموضوع ان يساعدني في حل المشكله


----------



## نجومه (6 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لكم موضوع مهم واستفدنا كثيرا


----------



## عبدالسلام زغلول (7 يونيو 2011)

سؤال في مقابلة كيف تعرف اتجاة السريان في الماسورة ةذة


----------



## heshamdewedar (7 يونيو 2011)

*شركة صناعيه كبرى بمدينة العبور بالقاهره تطلب الوظائف الأتيه لمصنعها الجديد :
1- مدير جوده : خبره من 7 الى 12 سنه فى المجال الصناعى .
2-مدير امن صناعى و سلامه مهنيه : خبره من 7 الى 12 سنه فى المجال الصناعى 
3- مهندس ميكانيكا خبره من5 الى 10 سنوات فى مجال الهيدروليك .
4- مهندس كهرباء خبره من 2 الى 10سنوات فى المجال الصناعى و يجيد العمل على PLC
5- مهندسين فلزات خبره من 2 الى 10 سنوات فى المجال الصناعى .
ترسل السيره الذاتيه على البريد الالكترونى التالى :
[email protected] *


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (7 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يزيدكم من علمة يا اخوانى والى المزيد حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (14 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## eng.ceacar (15 يونيو 2011)

مهندس ميكانيكا بتقدير جيد )74.6 %( وابحث عن فرصه عمل جيده فهل من مساعده دفعه 2010


----------



## العطوشى (17 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
يا جماعة لو سمحتم عايز أي معلومات عن الشركة المتحدة لتصنيع الزيوت و العبوات 
و اي معلومات مفيدة في نفس المجال
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (19 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يوفق جميع اعضاء المنتدى ويزيدهم علما


----------



## ايمن شكرى (19 يونيو 2011)

فيه نوعين متسوبيشى يابان او اتيس فرنسى


----------



## محمد الايوبي (27 يونيو 2011)

ياجماعة اي حد يعرف الاسئلة الي ممكن تتسال في مصانع الاسمنت ياريت يكتبها لاني عندي مقابلة في شركة هولسيم في رومانيا ارجو المساعدة


----------



## محمد ثامر (28 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اني مهندس ميكانيك خريج الجامعة التكنولوجية في بغداد الي اطلبه منكم ماهيه الاسئلة في الامتحان التفاضلي للقبول في الدراسات العليا للحصول على درجة الماجستير لتمنى المساعدة 
اخوكم محمد


----------



## مصطفى مطر 85 (1 يوليو 2011)

thanks


----------



## abo-essam (5 يوليو 2011)

م ميكانيكي قال:


> اخوي مهاجر هذه احد الاسئلة التي قراتها في احد المواضيع لمقابلة شخصية (لا اذكره)
> نتمنى الاجابة عليها ....لتعم الفائدة للجميع
> *pump classifications?
> what`s NPSH?
> ...


NPSH: net positive suction head 
as pressure of vapor enters suction side must be lower than suction pressure
CAVITATION : forming of cavities as the vapor pressure at ambient air enters suction side at pressure lower than suction pressure


----------



## abo-essam (5 يوليو 2011)

pump classifications : positive piston displacement(ppd) as centrifugal

not positive piston displacement(nppd)


----------



## hesham elwan (9 يوليو 2011)

ماهوا شكل مروحة التبريد التى يتم تركيبها على موتور برج التبريد

طبعا لا يتم تركيب مروحة تبريد تخص الموتور بالنسبة لمواتير ابراج التبريد


----------



## مهندس رافعات (10 يوليو 2011)

موضع شيق و مهم للباحثين عن العمل 
بالتوفيق للمهندسين العرب


----------



## hamzeh khalefa (16 يوليو 2011)

تستخدم الكمبرسر للغازات والمضخة للسوائل


----------



## sesem_m (19 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرافعلا اسئلة مفيدة


----------



## sesem_m (19 يوليو 2011)

كان في سؤال اتسألته في مقابلة شخصية وهو

ممكن تقول ايه هو seal?
وياريت تعمله تقسيم او تذكره انواعه بتقسيم معين؟؟؟؟؟؟

بصراحة كان سؤال جميل جدا


----------



## ناظم شامل (10 أغسطس 2011)

engine----تعتبر محركات بانواعها المختلفة وتعمل بالوقود مختلفة-------machine--تشمل كل الة متحرك وتعمل ميكانيكيا او كهراباىيا -----pump تعني المضخات --عبارة عن مكاىن مستهلك للطاقة وتقوم بانجاز عمل معين-------compressor تعني الضاغطات--او كابسات----تعمل على كبس الهواء-------هذه شروح مبسطة ان شاء الله مفيدة


----------



## ahmed abisalama (10 أغسطس 2011)

سؤال بسيط حكيتلو ليش في حفرة في البستون التجويف بدكم الصراحة مار ح احكي شو حكا عن وصيفت التجويف 
يوجد فى بعض البساتم تجويف داخلى ويكون هذا خاص بمحركات الديزل حيث الضغط العالى ودرجة الحرارة العالىو ويستخدم هذا التجويف كحجرة احتراق ويركب علي البستم طوق من الحديد حتى لايسمح بالتمدد.


----------



## ابويوسف ومريم ر (14 أغسطس 2011)

تحياتى للجميع


----------



## متعب البقمي (14 أغسطس 2011)

يعطيكم العافية جميع...وبالتوفيق


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (14 أغسطس 2011)

نتيجة رقم قال:


> تحاتي للجميع
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ابو خلدوني (15 أغسطس 2011)

اعجبني موضوعك اخوي وشكراً


----------



## متعب البقمي (16 أغسطس 2011)

يعطيكم العافية ياأحلى مهندسين...وننتظر المزيد لتعم الفائدة


----------



## megahut (18 أغسطس 2011)

sesem_m قال:


> كان في سؤال اتسألته في مقابلة شخصية وهو
> 
> ممكن تقول ايه هو seal?
> وياريت تعمله تقسيم او تذكره انواعه بتقسيم معين؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



الـSeal يستخدم لمنع تسرب الموائع و هناك أنواع كثيرة له 
مثل Oil ring و Mechanical Sealing و Packing

أعتقد إن دي إجابة عامة شوية لكن على قدر معلوماتي  ​


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (21 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم 
بخصوص امكانية تبخر الماء فى درجات أقل من درجة حرارة الغليان
بطبيعة الحال الماء يبدأ بالتبخر قبل الغليان ولكن جزئيا, أما كتبخر مستمر فيكون عند ضغط منخفض عن الضغط الجوى فى درجات منخفضة يمكن معرفة هذا المدى من درجات التبخر فى درجات الحرارة العادية بالنظر فى خريطة mollier chart أو خريطة المياه كما يسميها البعض
كمثال لكلامى خوفنا من تبخر الماء داخل المضخة فى درجات الحرارة العادية بفعل cavitation 
فلو نظرنا فى الخريطة على خط ضغط منخفض عن الضغط الجوى لوجدنا أننا نصل الى التبخر فى درجات حرارة عادية
والله الموفق


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (21 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
كلمة هيدرو هى لفظة لاتينية تعنى السائل او الماء
باختصار الفكرة تعتمد على ان السوائل غير قابلة للإنضغاط فبالتاثير على نقطة معينة بضغط معين فانه لا يختزن داخل الزيت فاننا يمكننا نقل هذا الحمل عند اى نقطة للاستفادة به كطاقة كما يكون ذلك فى سهولة حيث نستخدم الخراطيم المرنة


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (21 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
structure يعنى هيكل مثل 4 أعمدة من الصلب تحمل فوقها جمالون مركب مثلا هذا يسمى هيكل أى ليس فيه تحويل ديناميكى
mechanism يعنى تركيب من مجموعة عناصر ميكانيكية أمثلة ال gear ,rack, rod, etc تعمل معا لتنتج حركة ما أو لتحول حركة ميكانيكية الى أخرى ميكانيكية ومثال عليه الميكانيزم الذى يتكون من cranck و connecting rod لتحويل حركة ال piston الخطية داخل ال cylinder فى المحرك الاحتراق الداخلى الى دورانية على ال 
cranck shaft
والله الموفق


----------



## sendbad5200 (27 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك يا دكتور*​


----------



## MA7ED (28 أغسطس 2011)

يعطيكم العافيه 

موضوع قمه في الروعه


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (28 أغسطس 2011)

مالفرق بين power station و power plant ؟


----------



## محمود عبد الله (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*أصعب 64 سؤال في المقابلات بالعربي*

السلام عليكم 
لقد وجدت هذا الكتاب مفيد فترجمته للعربية وحولته pdf ورفعته لكم
وأسألكم الدعاء


----------



## ahmed nabil aly (6 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا للجميع علي التعاون وجزاكم الله خيرا ونرجوا وضع جميع الاجابات مع الاسئلة وياريت تكون الاجابة دقيقة وعلمية


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

وهذا يذكرنى بنفس السؤال ولكن من اتجاة اخر وهو امامك خط انابيب فى منطقة من الصحراء ونريد ان نعرف اتجاة المائع فى الخط[/quote]

ماهو الجواب لو سمحت على هذا السؤال؟؟؟


----------



## mercon (9 سبتمبر 2011)

مساء الخير علي كل المهندسين وشكرا ليكم جدا

بصراحه اتمني الاقي اجابه 

شركات التكييف المركزي في المعادي .. واود معرفه عناوين وتليفونات شركات التكييف المركزي بالقاهره

وشكرا جدا جدا


----------



## islam khattab (10 سبتمبر 2011)

بكل بساطة
pump -------------- liquid
comperssor --------- gas


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (10 سبتمبر 2011)

محمود عبد الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لقد وجدت هذا الكتاب مفيد فترجمته للعربية وحولته pdf ورفعته لكم
> وأسألكم الدعاء



شكرا علي مجهودك اخي
ملف ممتاز


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (10 سبتمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> وهذا يذكرنى بنفس السؤال ولكن من اتجاة اخر وهو امامك خط انابيب فى منطقة من الصحراء ونريد ان نعرف اتجاة المائع فى الخط


 


اظن هناك اكثر من طريقه 
1- ان يكون معك شخص اخر وتقوم بالطرق علي الخط ثم سماع الصوت من الناحيتين علي مسافات مستوية والمكان الذي تكون فيه شدة الصوت اعلي يكون فيه اتجاه السريان لان الصوت يسري مع موجات السريان

2- ان تقوم بالتسخين وتقيس الحرارة من الناحيتين علي مسافه مستوية والاعلي في درجة الحرارة تكون ايضا مع السريان


----------



## ايمن محمد ثابت (10 سبتمبر 2011)

عاشو السباب


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

mechaniky_methanex قال:


> اظن هناك اكثر من طريقه
> 1- ان يكون معك شخص اخر وتقوم بالطرق علي الخط ثم سماع الصوت من الناحيتين علي مسافات مستوية والمكان الذي تكون فيه شدة الصوت اعلي يكون فيه اتجاه السريان لان الصوت يسري مع موجات السريان
> 
> 2- ان تقوم بالتسخين وتقيس الحرارة من الناحيتين علي مسافه مستوية والاعلي في درجة الحرارة تكون ايضا مع السريان


 
بارك الله فيك وشكرا لك لمتابعة الموضوع ومشاهدة السؤال والاجابة عليه .. شكرا جزيلا


----------



## basil20088 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

اول سؤال بتنسأله...عرف عن نفسك..لازم جوابك يكون شامل يعني لازم تتكلم عن حياتك و شخصيتك و شغلك و ايجابياتك و سلبياتك بدقيقتين فقط


----------



## انس مكي (19 سبتمبر 2011)

ماهو الفرق بين الباكيج و الشيلر؟؟؟


----------



## hewa_mhamad36 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

engineعبارة عن محرك تعمل بالوقود لايدخل فيها عمل الكهرباء وهي مجرد عمل ميكانيكي يحتوي على عملية ضغط و تمدد في اربع اشواط او شوطين . اما machine عبارة عن جهاز يحتاج الى محرك لتحريكها اما ان تكون كهرباء او ماء او بخار


----------



## محمد عزت على محمد (22 سبتمبر 2011)

اسامة النمكي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ياجماعة انا اولا بجد با اشكر سامح علي رده الجميل ده
> ويا جماعة فعلا دلوقتي معظم اسئلة المقابلات الشخصية اصبحت خارج نطاق المجال الهندسي
> دلوقتي معظم المقابلات الشخصية اصبح اتجاهها اتجاه غريب
> ...


طيب يابشمهندس الحاجات دى ازاى اكون محترف فيها؟من خلال الخبرة ولا من خلال القراه ولا ايه؟


----------



## ASHRAF ELZIENY (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ssssssso GooD


----------



## mahmoud abdo (23 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## FABERGAS (24 سبتمبر 2011)

أبو المجمد قال:


> الهندس معناها المحتال على العلوم




كلمة الهندسة هى بالاصل كلمة فارسية (اندازة) وهى تعنى الدقة والاتقان
وعندما تم معرفة علوم الفرس ووظيفة المهندس تم تحويلها الى مهندس واطلقت على 
نفس الموظف لكن عند العرب 

وارجو ان اكون اصبت


----------



## د.محبس (25 سبتمبر 2011)

وفق الله تعالى الجميع


----------



## ايمن محمد ثابت (25 سبتمبر 2011)

عندي اختبار في محطات توليد طاقه افيدوني عن المقابله


----------



## Muataz.M (26 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووورين


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

د.محبس السلام عليكم .؟؟؟ هل استطيع ان اقوم بتوجيه بعض الاسئة لديك فيما يخص التوربينات الغازية ؟؟؟ ام ان هذا ليس اختصاصك؟؟


----------



## محمود عبد الله (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*كتاب أصعب 64 سؤال في المقابلات بالعربي*

إليكم كتاب أصعب 64 سؤال في المقابلات ترجمته إلى العربية واختصرته وحولته Pdf ورفعته إليكم لا أبغي غير الدعاء 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## مهندسه باور (1 أكتوبر 2011)

سؤال مقابله شخصيه
1:اشرح فكره التكييف عامتا وكيفيه اتمام عمليه التكييف للغرفه؟
2:كم تساوى درجه تجميد السمك ؟


----------



## مهندسه باور (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ايه راى الساده المهندسين ان حد يتبرع ويقيم كل اجابات الاسئله بتاع المقابلات ويحطها فى ملفpdf عشان كل الناس تستفيد وتشوفه قبل الى مقابله


----------



## عبدالرحمن حميدان (2 أكتوبر 2011)

بجد من الافضل ان يثبت مثل هذا الموضع لكى يكون منارره للمهندسين الباحثين عن عمل


----------



## مهند عراق82 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*1) Engine :هو محرك يعطي حركة او يقوم بتحريك جزء اخر من خلال الاحزمة او العجلات المسننة.
**2) Machine : ماكنة ثابتة *تعمل بمفردها لاداء غرض معين.


----------



## علاء شراكي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

ssssssssssssssss


----------



## maher yasin (17 أكتوبر 2011)

الإنطباع الشخصي الذي تتركه لدى من يقابلك والثقة في طريقة إجابتك من أهم عوامل القبول.


----------



## وين رايح (17 أكتوبر 2011)

بعض الاسئله تيجيك زي هذا /

what the type of mantinance and explain them


----------



## البخيتي مهندس (18 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورين يا شباب كثيير واتمنى انكم تواصلو فالموضوع جيد ويستحق المشاركه 
​


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (19 أكتوبر 2011)

محمود عبد الله قال:


> إليكم كتاب أصعب 64 سؤال في المقابلات ترجمته إلى العربية واختصرته وحولته pdf ورفعته إليكم لا أبغي غير الدعاء
> وجزاكم الله خير



بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoud_osman (22 أكتوبر 2011)

النهاردة كان عندي انترفيو فى شركة جابكو 
بس الامتحان كان غير متوقع خالص مبدئيا :
مجبش اى سيرة عن الكمبريسور الا فى نقطة واحدة بس و كانت بتتكلم عن ال surge
معظم الاسئلة كانت فى اساسيات ال heat transfer يعني ايه Q , و يعني ايه entropy & enthalpy
مفيش اي اسئلة عن الانترنال الا فى نقطة واحدة عن ال pressure ratio لكل من محركات البنزين و الديزيل
كان فيه تحويلات كانت رخمة حبتين زى الجالون
كان طالب انه يعرف وحدات ال SI بتاعة حاجات كتير زى power , torque , density
سبحان الله سأل عن خواص الفريون و يعني ايه ton refrigerant و مش عارف ديه ايه علاقتها بالبترول  
سأل عن الكرف بتاع ال performance بتاع ال centrifugal axial reciprocating pumps
و حجات من ديه بقى
بس كان مركز قوى على ال pump و علاقة كل من ال H with Q

كان فيه فى الاخر سؤالين تكتب فيهم عن نفسك و عن المشروع بتاعك

عامة من اللى شوفته لازم اقول ان الامتحان شكله كده مش ثابت يعني بيتغير كتير قوى فلو حد رايح تانى يبقى ياخد باله علشان انا وقعت فى المطب بتاع ال thermodynamic basics و لو فيه اى حاجة ابقوا قولولى


----------



## محمد فوزي إسماعيل (23 أكتوبر 2011)

ماهي انواع التروس ؟انواع التبريد للمحركات وايهما افضل؟


----------



## هادي الربيعي (26 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
لدي سؤال في الهندسة الميكانيكية
ما هو أو هي منظمومة amg في سيارات المرسيدس


----------



## مهندس عبدلي (27 أكتوبر 2011)

الي يحبون يقولون عن المقابلات الشخصية الي واجهتهم اتمنى ذكر اسم الدوله واسم الشركة كي نستفيد اكثر 

انا لسى طالب وقريب من التخرج وابغى استفيد


----------



## م/علاء نبيل (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور إخوانى المهندسين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## waleed ahmed (29 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف شكر لكل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## سوسن هادي (3 نوفمبر 2011)

الفرق بين المضخة والضاغط هو كالاتي :
المضخة :تزيد من سرعة الجريان والضغط وتستخدم للسوائل فقط
الضاغط:هو جهاز يرفع ضغط الغازات ويزيد من كثافتها 
وشكرا تمنياتي لكم التوفيق


----------



## الهادف للتعلم (4 نوفمبر 2011)

ما الفرق بين kinematic و kinetic و dynamic?????


----------



## المهندس محمد ريان (6 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng.ahmed alqyssi (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووو على المعلومات القيمة حتى وان كانت مختصرة


----------



## احمد مرزوق حسن (11 نوفمبر 2011)

عن تجربة شخصية اهم شئ في المقابلات الصدق ،و الثقة بالنفس ، و التوكل على الله


----------



## m_as (12 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع مفيد فعلا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m_as (12 نوفمبر 2011)

بجد أسئلة صعبة وشي بيخوف


----------



## mohand07 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

ماهو تاثير الطبقة الجدارية للهوا الجوي مع الارض الدوامات علي المباني العالية .اريد مقال. وشكرا


----------



## mdiesel.2011 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

question /what is the importance of the carburetor in diesel engine?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
answer /diesel engine not have any carburator


----------



## mdiesel.2011 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

ليه عدد ريش طاحونة الهواء دائما عدد فردى


----------



## ابو اياد المكاوي (26 نوفمبر 2011)

Than u very much,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## KAMBAAL (28 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​اولا الmachine هو عباره اله والengine عباره عن محرك
والمحرك جزء من الاله حيث ان اي اله يجب ان يكون بها محرك .




www.ngdir.com​ 
ثانياpumpعباره عن طلمبه مهمتها السحب (هوا ماء زيت...)
والcompreesor عباره عن ضاغط مهمته الضغط (هوا ماء زيت...)​


----------



## ساميةشكوكو (10 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## حسين ع ر عبيد (12 ديسمبر 2011)

كل آلة هي machine وكل ما يحركها هو engine


----------



## مصطفى بياتلى (12 ديسمبر 2011)

يستخدم لدفع االهواء والغازات (الموائع القابلة للانضغاط )بضغط عالي :Compressor 
يستخدم لرفع السوائل (الموائع الغير القابلة لللانضغاط)لارتفاعات معينة وبضغط معين , او دفع السوائل لمسافات معينة وبضغط معينump


----------



## raptorleopard (12 ديسمبر 2011)

سؤال.......
what is Rankine cycle with reheat ?????


----------



## mustafaaldon (13 ديسمبر 2011)

بدي تقارير حول ميزانية عجلات السياره


----------



## mustafaaldon (13 ديسمبر 2011)

بدي تقارير حول ميزانية عجلات السياره


----------



## مسلم التاج (13 ديسمبر 2011)

شباب دمتم ..
السؤال يقول شرح لانواع صمامات الامان الهيدرليكيه ويالصور لو تكرمتو


----------



## مسلم التاج (13 ديسمبر 2011)

سؤال ؟
اريد تصاميم مفصله عن بعض الآتى الهيدروليكيه:
cat
kamlar
CVS Ferrari
Taylor Machine Work
Konecranes
ISOLOADER
ELME
Liebherr-International Deutschland


----------



## بلانش (13 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجوا مساعدتى فى معرفة قوة الموتور الكهربى (بالحصان) المطلوب لسحب ثقل 300 ك موضوع على عجلات (بكر) علما بان الثقل على سطح مائل 45 درجة 
واذا امكن اعطائى قانون او معادلة لحساب ذلك 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مصطفى بياتلى (14 ديسمبر 2011)

_جزاك الله على هذه المعلومات يا اخ محمد فرج_


----------



## محمد ادم (16 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
Engine
يستطيع ان يقوم يتوليد الحركة داتيا لاادة شغل معين
Machine
تحتاج الى مساعدة لاداء شغل معين

Pupm
تستخدم للسوائل وتقوم بتحويل الطاقة الحركية الى طاقة وضع لنقل السوائل 
Compressor
تستخدم للغازات وتقوم يتحويل الطاقة الحركية الى طاقة ضغط
اتمنى ان تكون الاجابة صحيحة


----------



## Eng:Bakr Al Wawi (19 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## aboali mahfouz (22 ديسمبر 2011)

اعجز عن الشكر ولكن لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد صديق ابو القا (28 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم شباب ماهو قانون تحويل السرعة الدائرية الى خطية


----------



## محمد صديق ابو القا (28 ديسمبر 2011)

60/(3.14*d*n)


----------



## audy12 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

اسئله حلوه وتجربه مفيدة شكرا


----------



## محمد حسين العود (29 ديسمبر 2011)

لو سمحتوا تزوينا بمجموعة اسئلة للمقابلة الشخصية


----------



## محمد حسين العود (29 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجو من المهندسين الأفاضل جواب بسيط عن وزنية البلوف
في محرك اربعة بستم


----------



## محمد حسين العود (29 ديسمبر 2011)

لو سمحتوا تزوينا بمجموعة اسئلة للمقابلة الشخصية


----------



## olivertwist (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*السوال المتكرر هو هل تجيد اللغات الاجنبية ؟ طبعا عدا الانكليزية بالنسبة لدول المشرق لعربي والفرنسية لدول المغرب العربي ..؟؟ وهل سبق لك العمل في شركات اجنبية او متخصصة ؟؟؟ 
*


----------



## ابوحنين1980 (1 يناير 2012)

*ماهو الفرق بين speed &velocity*

ماهو الفرق بين ال speed&velocity

:34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34::34:
بالنسبه للpump 
تستخدم في رفع ضغط السوائل او لاعطاء flow معين
pump is used for converting kinatic energy to pressurized energy and used for liquids
بالنسبة للcompressor
بيستخدم لرفع ضغط الغازات gases
ده ابسط تعريف ليهم لان الموضوع كبببببببببببببببببببير
اتمني تكون الاجابه واضحه وصحيحه 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## aboali mahfouz (3 يناير 2012)

ربنا يجازيك عنا كل خير


----------



## MHDWASEL (7 يناير 2012)

الأهم يجب أن نذكر أن الانطباع الأول يدوم 
أي المظهر 
قوة الشخصية
---------------------------------------------------------الخ


----------



## eslam arafah (12 يناير 2012)

_*اتمني الاجابه علي اسئله م ميكانيكي
*_


----------



## ASHRAF100 (15 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## التمام (15 يناير 2012)

لأول مرة على الفايسبوك قرعة الهجرة الى كندا لسنة 2012 إذا كان يهمك او يهمكي الامر اضغط الرابط الاتي https://www.facebook.com/canada.immegration?sk=app_4949752878


----------



## ازاداحمد (25 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
جواب المهندس الاخ احمد الغرباوي كافي ووفي ومختصر 
شكرا
سوال اخر
يسال في المقابلات لتقديم للعمل في شركات التكييف؟
عندتصميم منظومة التكييف المركزية التي تستخدم المثلجات chiller
ماهو نوع المفضل لمنظومة الماء المستخدمة في تدوير ماء التكييف
بين المبخر ووحدات التكييف سواء في التدفئة او التبريد؟
1-منظومة التوزيع المباشر
2-منظومة التوزيع العكسي
اخواني المهندسين ممكن اجابتكم على السوال


----------



## تمام حدو (28 يناير 2012)

ليس المهم هو ان تكون اسئلة بسطية واجابة لها
ولكن المهم هو شخصية المهندس ( الخاضع للامتحان ) وحتى طريقة لبسه


----------



## مهندس عباس تركي (30 يناير 2012)

*زيوت الضاغطات*

ارجو اعطائي فكرة عن افضل انواع الزيوت المستخدمة في الضاغطات الهوائية


----------



## عمر بصرة (11 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي احمد الغرباوي على هذا التوضيح البسيط ونتمنى في المستقبل ان نرى الكثير


----------



## مهندس كتر (12 فبراير 2012)

سؤال هل في المنتدى هذا مهندسين لمعدات كتربلاير اولا واذاهم موجودين وين مشاركاتهم حول هذه المعدات


----------



## quality2 (13 فبراير 2012)

الجميع يستحق الشكر والتقدير على هذه المعلومات والخبرات الهامة بارك الله فيكم


----------



## نونه علي (15 فبراير 2012)

احتاج مساعده
السلام عليكم اخوتي واخواتي 
انا طالبه ماجستير ومشروعي يختص بأنشاء خزان نفطي ودراسه الترددات الطبيعيه عليه باستخدام برنامج انسزز
وانا اواجه مشكله في كيفيه ملى الخزان بالنفط
عرفت بانهم يستخدمون فلود 80 ولكن لا اعرف الكيفيه اروجوا ممن تتوفر لديه الخبره في برنامج الانسزز مساعدتي


----------



## fouadmech (18 فبراير 2012)

ما الفرق بين ال ignition point &flash point
ما هو ال flux & slag (فى عملية اللحام)
ما الفرق بين ال short ton & long ton (سؤال فى الوحدات)
ما الفرق بين ال closed system & isolated system
و باقى الاسئلة سهلة مثل رسم منحنى الطرمبة السنترفيوجال و الاعطال بالطرمبة عموما هم بيحبوا الطرمبات فى الاسئلة اوى . . و سارسل الحلول تباعا 
و ياريت ما الاقيش حد يبعت الفرق بين الpump و ال compressor تانى  و شكرا


----------



## eng.haytham245 (19 فبراير 2012)

شكرا يا دكتور محبس على مجهودك بس دى كده تبقى مفرمه مش مقابله


----------



## deyaaj (20 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررررر اخي


----------



## mastar (21 فبراير 2012)

في اول مقابله شخصيه لي ... كان السؤال خارج تخصصي تماما ...
السؤال ...​اذكر ثلاث مميزات وثلاث عيوب في شخصيتك​


----------



## Ma7ame7o (28 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اهنئ الزملاء القائمين على المجهود المميز والواضح فى هذا الموضوع المهم
واود ان اشارك بالسؤال التالى وقد واجهتة اكثر من مرة والمقصود بة قياس المستوى الشخصى وليس العلمى
1- اختر احد الاعمال التى قمت بها و المدونة فى ال c.v وتحدث عنها بالتفصيل باللغة الانجليزية

واثناء تحدثك يتم سؤالك عدة اسالة المراد منها 
- التاكد من مدى قدرتك على التالى :-
1- التحدث بالانجليزية بطلاقة
2- شرح ما قمت انت بكتابتة فى سيرتك الذاتية
3- التحاور فى الاجتماعات والرد على الاسئلة وكيفية معالجتك لها 
4- توضيح الجانب الفنى اكثر ام الادارى من خبراتك و الى اى جانب تميل اكثر

(نصيحتى اكتب فى سيرتك الذاتية ما تستطيع التحدث عنة بطلاقة)


----------



## سعود الدوسي (19 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خير جميعا


----------



## ميكك (27 مارس 2012)

*أنا مع م/ نبيل ..... بالنسبة لتعريف الـ Engine أما تعريف الـ Machine هي أي آلة مكونة من اداة التحريك والة الانتاج .*


----------



## yehia abubaker (8 أبريل 2012)

Engine is an Activator 
Machine is an instrument for Production
There is no Machine without engine aand no benifit from the engine if there is no machine


----------



## ma7moud 3bdelftta7 (10 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ويارب تكملو الموضوع ده والكل يشارك 
وانا لو عرفت حاجة زى كده ان شاء الله هكتبها علشان الكل يستفيد
للعلم انا مازلت طالب بالكليه


----------



## EZZO11 (24 أبريل 2012)

الإشكال في عدم الإستمرارية في سرد الاجابات لذلك أرجو التقيد باكمال الإجابات وشكرااا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (27 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بائعة الورووود (28 أبريل 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## sign26 (30 أبريل 2012)

رااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## 3abid (30 أبريل 2012)

bonjour

j'ai besoin juste de vous dire ques ces types de questions est généralement pour les débutants et pour les technicien spécialisée et ca d'une part!


d'autre part ce qui intéresse de plus les sociétés lors d'un recrutement c'est ce qui tu sait faire mais plutot ta qualité de management ; parsque ces types de taches sont sensé etre affecté a un technicien spécialisé et meme pas un technicien superieur !!!


----------



## اميرة الجمااال (10 مايو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## Al Hashimi (12 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم والله يكثر من أمثالكم


----------



## حووورية البحر (14 مايو 2012)

Merciiiiiiiiiii bc


----------



## Elhbeb (17 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك*
*وسدد خطاك وحفظك من كل شر*​


----------



## الفتاة الخجوولة (19 مايو 2012)

بااارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد رفعت مسيل (22 مايو 2012)

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (24 مايو 2012)

مشكورين .. بالجد استفدت كثيرا من الاسألة .. جزاكم الله خير


----------



## abu khateeb (24 مايو 2012)

يا جماعة الخير بشركة بويلرات
في حد عندو فكرة شو الاسئلة التي يمكن ان تسأل
ايه و الله


----------



## فتوكة دلوعة (3 يونيو 2012)

Thankssssssssss <3


----------



## Mnmustaneer (10 يونيو 2012)

انا سويت مقابله من شهر في احدى الشركات السعوديه و سئلني سؤال اذا كان عندك transformer يعني محول كهربائي الغلاف تبعه كيف اسويه من ناحيه هندسيه


----------



## أبوعفان (11 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
Pumps classification: Centrifugal Pumps and Positive Displacement Pumps

NPSH is an initialism for *Net Positive Suction Head*


----------



## فتاة دلووعة (11 يونيو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## الهصك (21 يونيو 2012)

* نقطة الاشتعال **Flash Point*

·المقصود بنقطة الاشتعال هو درجه الحرارة التي عندها تعطى كمية من الزيت بخاراً كافياً للاشتعال المؤقت عند تعريضه للهب وإذا زادت درجه الحرارة عن حد معين فأن بخار الزيت يشتعل بدون تعرضه اللهب مباشر .


----------



## tariq rohiym (1 يوليو 2012)

س ماالفرق بين ال strain guagesو Wheatstone bridge؟


----------



## عطر الصفااء (11 يوليو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ENG.AAA_777 (17 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم يعطيكم العافيه جهودكم جباره لكن ياحبذا اللي يطرح سؤال يجيب عليه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## amr habib (20 يوليو 2012)

مواضيع جميله جدا ويريت نكتر منها


----------



## مريوومة (21 يوليو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## vanilia.smile (29 يوليو 2012)

لا يوجد ضغط سالب مطلق ابدا لانه بداية يمثل ال vacum


----------



## eng_gogo_2006 (2 أغسطس 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Mostafa Habeeb (3 أغسطس 2012)

engine المحرك : هو الة ميكانيكة تعطي حركة دورانية او ترددية مثلا ولا يشترط أن تكون تعمل بالوقود الاحفوري لان هناك انواع من المحركات تعمل بقوة البخار او بفعل طاقة وضع المياه او سرعة الرياح مثل التربينات البخارية والهوائية 
اما machine :فهي ميكنة معينة قد تستخدم في تصنيع منتج معين او تؤدي وظيفة معينة وهي تدار بواسطة محرك ميكانيكي او كهربي .
والله علم


----------



## عذراااء (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## mohamedatif63 (4 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
يا جماعة مينفعش كده والله ... لااااااازم شوية تنسيق 
يعني حوالي 57 صفحة بس للأسف الإستفادة مش كبيرة بسبب عدم التنسيق الموجود بالرغم من اهمية الموضوع الممتاز ده ومن جهود زملائي المهندسين
ربنا يبارك فيكم ياريت يكون فيه نظام ملائم للإستفادة الفعالة 
شكراااااااااااا


----------



## الألبانى (4 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الموضوع مهم جداً جداً و فيه فائدة جليلة للباحثين عن الوظائف 
فنرجو من الأخوة الفضلاء الذين لهم تجربة أن يتحفونا بتجاربهم لنستفيد منها
وجزاكم الله خيراً و بارك فيكم


----------



## يوسف عثمانو (6 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوريننننننننننننننننن


----------



## لايلااا (15 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## لورنس بغداد (3 سبتمبر 2012)

engine : هو الجزء الميكانيكي الذ يعمل بصورة دورانية وهذه الحركة الدورانية تترجم الى تيار كهرباءي عن طريق الجنريتر ويكون عمل المحرك اما على الديزل او بانزين وتختلف صفاته من موديل الى اخر machine : هي عبارة عن معدة تحتوي على عدة امور ليس فقط لتوليد الطاقة ويمكن ان يكون اساس عملها هو الهواي وفي بعض الاحيان يكون كهرباء فقط ويختلف هذا الشيئ من معدة الى اخرة اما بالنسبة الى pump : فهو الجزء الميكانيكي الذي يرتبط مع جزء كهرباء لكي يعمل اما للسحب مادة معينة او تحريك مادة اخر ويجب على الانتباه انو pump لا يحتوي على ريليف فالف ( صمام رفع الضغط) الان عملية رفع الظغط تعتمد على سرعة الماطور الذي يتصل ب pump اما الكمبريسور فهو يكون على انواع متعددة اما يكون ميكانيكي بحت او ميكانيكي كهربائي ( الميكانيكي البحت يحتوي على بطارية وماطور صغير يعمل على بطارية 24 فولط لكيت تشغله ويحتوي على ريليف فالف لكي تساعد على رفع الظغط الهواء ) امام الميكانيكي الكهربائي فالجزء الكهربائي يعمل على تبريد المعدة وعلى تجفيف الهواء من الماء وعلى تزيت محرك الكهربائي ويتوي على ريليف فالف ايضا) يفضل الجزء الاخير في أغلب الاحيان في كمبريسر الانكر سول


----------



## hossamsayedahmed (4 سبتمبر 2012)

pump classification 
dynamic: centrifugal
displacement: gear- piston


----------



## mohamed abouzaid (5 سبتمبر 2012)

FOR ENGINE
هو عبارة عن mechanism يحول الطاقه من صورة(الدخل) الى اخرى(الخرج) لذلك يقاس اداء المحرك بالخرج على الدخل اى الكفاءة efficiency هو عبار عن feeder of power for any machine
for machine
هو عبارة عن mechanism يمتص الطاقة من المحرك (الدخل) ويحولها الى شغل خلال فتره زمنيه(اخرج) لذلك يقاس اداء الالة بالفاعلية(performance) وهى القدره على امتصاص اكبر قدر من الطاقة وتحويها الى شغل خلال فترة زمنيه


----------



## لورنس بغداد (5 سبتمبر 2012)

مساء الخير على كول اعضاء المنتدى 

سؤالي هو ما هو الفرق بين pipe و tubing ?


----------



## اليزاااا (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## كوكى 2011 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتكم​


----------



## وين رايح (19 سبتمبر 2012)

لورنس بغداد قال:


> مساء الخير على كول اعضاء المنتدى
> 
> سؤالي هو ما هو الفرق بين pipe و tubing ?





*سؤال جميل *


----------



## وين رايح (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*
وسؤالي هو ماهو الفرق بين : ( gas - oil - greaz ) ..؟*


----------



## ماايااا (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## mouyaser (22 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المتميز والاهم في نظرى
وبالنسبة لأغرب الاسئلة ف المعانينات والمقابلات مثل هذا
ماهى النظرية التى تشك في صحتها في علم الميكانيكا؟
وبالطبع لم نعلم لها اجابة لأنه لو في نظرية بهذا الشكل ماكان شافت النور وكلنا اتوقعنا انه سؤال تريك كان لااكثر


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (22 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وافاض عليكم من واسع علمة وفضلة​


----------



## nashat fattah (25 سبتمبر 2012)

تذكر ايها الزميل انك ممكن تعمل مقبلة مع احد المهندسين ومعلوماتك احدث منه


----------



## معاذ محمود عبدالعي (28 سبتمبر 2012)

انا كاتب كل الاسئله الى اتسألتها فى معظم مقابلاتى وان شاء الله هنزلها كلها قريبا 
وبالمناسبه الشغل الى اشتغلته متسألنيش ولا سؤال فى الهندسه كلها كانت اسأله شخصيه واجتماعيه


----------



## abomonzer (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alaagib (29 سبتمبر 2012)

أرجو اللإفادة بالنسبة للمقابلة


----------



## EN.HAZEM (1 أكتوبر 2012)

ماهو الفرق بين (speed ) و (velocity ):31:


----------



## حمودي الشرشور (12 أكتوبر 2012)

و الله كلامك صح الصح و عين العقل


----------



## mister gasim (14 أكتوبر 2012)

I want valve maintenance format. (including valves details)


----------



## زيد جبار (15 أكتوبر 2012)

اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## علاء شراكي (30 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عمرو كانوبي (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*لم اجد سؤل مهم مع كل اسف في هذا الموضوع*


----------



## عمرو كانوبي (7 نوفمبر 2012)

الرجاء ان يتم اجابه هذه الاسئله التي تخص مشاركه هنا وجده في الصفحه الثالثه
دعوة للنقاش لحل هذه الاسئلة..دعوة عامة.... 
الاسئلة: 


س1: ما هي نقطة الندى وكيف تحُدث؟



س2: ما هي اجزاء منظمة التبريد الفريون؟



س3: ايهما افضل المضخة الغاطسة او المضخة الاعتيادية من حيث معدل السحب والاداة؟



س4: عدد 4 انواع من المضخات؟



س5: ماذا يعني الترميز التالي الذي يوجد على المحرك مثلاً 3L 6V SI



س6: ما اسم الجهاز الذي يتم فيه قياس الاهتزازات الي تحدث في المنظومات الميكانيكية؟



س7: اذا كانت الاهتزاز كبير في منظومة معينة فايهما افضل ان تستخرج ازاحة الاهتزاز,سرعته, او تعجيله؟



س8: ما هي السرع المتفق عليها عالميا في standard حول معرفه السرعه الواطئة والمتوسطة والعالية للمحاور الدوارة؟



س9: ماهي انواع كراسي التحميلbearing الاكثر شيوعا؟



س10: ما نوع كرسي التحميل المستخدم لاسناد crank shaftفي السيارت التي تصل سرعتُة بصورة عامة الى 9000 دورة في الدقيقة؟



س11: تكلم باختصار عن كيفية تبريد محرك السيارة ذاكرا دور الماء والزيت وعلاقتهما معtemperature gauge؟



س12: لماذا في الشاحنات trucks يفضل استخدام محرك ديزل؟



س13: اذا كان عندك جسمين احدما درجة حرارته اعلى من الاخر، فما اتجاه أنتقال الحرارة ؟


س14: عدد 3 اجهزة لقياس درجة الحرارة؟ اشرح واحداً



س15: عدد 3 اجهزة لقياس الضغط؟ اشرح واحداً



س16: عدد 3 اجهزة لقياس العزم وثلاث لقياس الازاحة؟ اشرح واحداً لكل حاله



س17: اذا كان دخان الخارج محرك SI اسود فماذا تتوقع الحالة؟ ضع اجابه اخرى اذا كان ازرق او ابيض؟



س18: ما تصنيف الزيت الذي تحبذ ان تستخدمة لسيارة ذات حجم اعتيادي؟ وهل الزيت الذي تستخدمه في الشتاء تستخدمه في الصيف؟



س19: ما هو Borden tube؟



س20: ما هي مصادر الاخطاء التي يمكن ان تواجهك لقياس شي ما بجهاز القياس اثناء العمل؟



س21: كيف حدث الفشل لجسر تاكوما الشهير؟ علل ذلك معتمدا على مبادى الاهتزاز الميكانيكي؟



س22: لماذا يستخدم leaf springsفي pickup والشاحنات في العجلات الخلفية بدلا من helical springs ؟



س23: كيف تستطيع معرفة ان النابض فقد طاقته؟



س24: ما هو الفرق بين مادة elasticity and mechanics of materials؟



س25: ما هو الفرق بين التشوه المرن والتشوه اللدن؟



س26: ما هو الفرق بين الفحوص التدميري والغير تدميري؟



س27: ما هو افضل اختبار لصلادة المادة؟



س28: لماذا الطبقة الداخلية لكرسي التحميل المحيطة ب crankshaft من نوع sleeve تصنع من مادة هشة؟



س29: لماذا يصٌنع المحور shaft من مادة rigid؟



س30: ما علاقة الفهرنايت مع الدرجة السيليزية؟



س31: ما هو الفرق في قولنا national standard and international standard؟



س32: كيف تتم عملية calibration المعايرة كل يوم في المصانع الميكانيكية؟



س33: كيف يتم تحدد الاعطال في المحركات باستخدام جهاز قياس التخلخل؟



س34: كيف تتم عملية تقويم misalignment in shafts؟


س35: مما يتكون closed loop system واذكر مثال ميكانيكي؟



س36: اذكر ثلاث امثلة على open loop؟



س37: ماذ تعني لك accuracy and resolution في اجهزة القياس؟



س38: ما معنى ان المادة isotropic او المادة anisotropic؟



س39: ما هو strain plane and stress plane؟



س40: من هو الافضل المتحكم من نوع fuzzy or neuron network؟



س41: لماذا نفضل استخدام z-transform بدلا من لابلاس او عامل الوقت times في control system؟



س42: عدد 4 امثلة لانتاج الكهرباء بالطاقة البديلة المتجددة؟



س43: ما هي خطوات حل اي نظام باستخدام طريقة العناصر المحدد FEM؟



س44:ما هو الفرق بين FDM وFEM ولماذا تفضل طريقة الفرق المحددFDM في اغلب الاحيان في التطبقات الحرارية؟



س45: ما تعريف كل من في , kernel , vector space , nullity , span , basis؟



س46: ما هو sensor اذكر اربع انواع مهمة واشرحها ؟



س47: لماذا ستخدم المناوميتر المائل في قياس الضغوط القليلة بدلا من مناوميتر بشكل حرف U؟



س48: ما هو التصنيف العالمي لاسباب العيوب الميكانيكية؟



س49: ما الفرق بين ***** وcreepفي المعادن؟



س50: لماذا تفرغ المضخة الساحبة للمياه الجوفية من الهواء قبل العمل؟



س51: ما الفرق بين محرك 4stroke and 2stroke؟



س52: ما هو flywheel ولماذا يسٌتخدم في المنظومات الميكانيكية؟



س53: ماهي اهم انواع منظم السرعة governor؟



س54: كيف يتم فحص اللحام النقطي والمستمر؟



س55: ما هي قوانين الثلاث thermodynamics؟



س56: يكف يتم نقل الطاقة من جسم اقل درجة حرارة الى اعلى؟



س57: ايهما يصل بزمن اقل ، سقوط كرة من الحديد او من الخشب وبنفس الحجم ومن نفس الارتفاع؟ اذا انت ترغب ان تصلان بنفس الوقت فما الظروف المحيطة التي سوف تضعها؟



س58: ماذا الفرق بين برنامج AutoCAD and Solidworks in the simulations؟



س59: اذكر 4 فروقات بين Laplace and Fourier transform؟



س60: متى يحدث التخصر في المادة عند الشد وارسم منحنى الاجهاد –الانفعال الحقيقي لمادة مطيلية؟


----------



## وين رايح (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*عمرو كانوبي أبدعت 

ننتظر الأجابه .. .*


----------



## خالد هاشم موسي (21 نوفمبر 2012)

الفكره جيده وسوف نستفيد من هذه الاسئله في المعاينات وجلب الخبره الجيد وجزاك الله خير ولي كل من قدم لنا العلم


----------



## giga giga (25 نوفمبر 2012)

i think that
tube is a cylinderical shape open from one side 
pipe a cylinderical shape open from the both sides 
thanks


----------



## مهاجر (26 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

جزاكم الله خير

موضوع مميز ... ومشاركات مميزة من أعضاء جادين يحبون الفائدة للأخرين

وأشكركم بإسم إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب على جهدكم

أخوكم
ابو محمد


----------



## mohammed ishag moh (30 نوفمبر 2012)

فائده عظيمه جزاكم الله خير وشكرا على اداره المنتدى


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور جدا علي الموضوع القيم


----------



## علاء صلاح (20 ديسمبر 2012)

المزيد من الاسئلة يا اخى الكريم


----------



## علاء صلاح (20 ديسمبر 2012)

تحية للمهندس سامح على مجهوده


----------



## sherkimo (25 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

امتحنت في مسألة واحدة من وجهة نظري ( عجيبة ) بخصوص التقديم في شركة Metito 

وهي تعمل في مجال محطات المياة وتحليتها 


المسألة بخصوص الطلمبات ، ارجوا من الخبراء و المحترفين حل هذه المسألة

انا حليت بس مش متأكد من حلي والله 



المسألة كما ترون ، مضخة تسحب من بحيرة ( Fresh water ) و المضخة من النوع الطاردة المركزية

Centrifugal Pump ، المسافة من الطلمبة للبحيرة ( طول خط السحب 3 م )

وطول خط الطرد من الطلمبة للخزان 100 م ( مائة متر ) وانا استعجبت من الطول - مقدار الضخ

Flow rate = 60 m3/ h

المطلوب الآتي :

Compute the Motor Size

Calculate suction Dimension & Disharge Dimension

Calculate The Friction on both suction & Disharge side

What is your Comment About Disharge line 

What is the solution for this system if we want to make this pump discharge about 600 ( m3 / Day ) along 24 h/ / 7

Draw the Pump Curve for this system

Calculate The Generated Power & effieincy if we replace Specific 
Gravity Of Water to be another liquid with Sp.G = 1.4


Re- calcalute all above required if we replace Suction line to be 8m instead of 3m


المسألة مفيهاش حاجة ناقصة والله وانا متأكد منها ، ياريت اشوف رأيكم في الحل 

والله العظيم مش اختبار ليكم ، بس لما شفت المسألة دماغي اتشلت 


في انتظار اجابتكم


----------



## احمد محمود5050 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

تمام موضوع مهم جدا لكن حبذا لو المشاركة فيه بجدية اكتر


----------



## eng aboarab (8 يناير 2013)

فيه سؤال في مقابله 
بيقول ايه ما هي ظاهره surge في ال compressors وهل تحدث في الصيف اكثر ام في الشتاء


----------



## eng aboarab (8 يناير 2013)

بالنسبه للفرق بين ال tube و ال pipe فهو تصنيف مرتبط بالفطر الخارجي و السمك حيث نكون ال tubes اقل في القطر 
والله اعلم


----------



## abu khateeb (10 يناير 2013)

صديقي اذا في مجال تزودنا بالاجابات
وشاكر جهدك


----------



## eng aboarab (13 يناير 2013)

اخي ابو خطيب شوف الاسئله اللي مش عارفها وان شاء الله ربنا يقدرني واجاوبك عليها


----------



## eng aboarab (13 يناير 2013)

يا اخواني 
اي جسم اسطواني يتم تعريفه عن طريق ثلاث قيم او متغيرات وهي القطر الخارجي والقطر الداخلي والسمك وترتبط معا بالغلاقه
القطر الخارجي = القطر الدخلي + 2* السمك
ويمكن تعريف اي tube او pipe بمعلوميه اثنين من المتغيرات السابقه
ويتم تعريف ال tubes بمعلوميه القطر الخارجي والسمك 
بينما يتم تعريف ال pipes بمعلوميه القطر الداخلي والسمك


----------



## sodabell (21 يناير 2013)

ما هو الديستريك ايركونديشن ؟
ده كان احد الاسئله الموجهه لى فى مكتب استشارى
قمت بالبحث عن الاجابه والحمد لله وجدتها ولكن ارجو من الساده المتخصصين ان يجيبو افضل مننى


----------



## sodabell (21 يناير 2013)

ما الفارق بين المانهول وغرفه التفتيش؟


----------



## sodabell (21 يناير 2013)

*
ومتى يتم عمل غرفه تفتيش او لماذا؟
وما المسافه القصوى بين غرف التفتيش وما المسافه القصوى بين المانهولات؟*


----------



## mahmoud gouda (26 يناير 2013)

ايه الفرق بين المحرك 2-4 stroke


----------



## وائل البحراوى (28 يناير 2013)

لسة بنسال السوال


----------



## safwat_mohamed (10 فبراير 2013)

تمام ......... استفدنا كتير من النقاش


----------



## انورالخالدي (8 مارس 2013)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## انورالخالدي (8 مارس 2013)

1111111111


----------



## ashrafad (11 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمد الرواشي (3 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم حابب اعرف تفاصيل اكثر عن الشاحن (dynamo) اذا بتسمحو وشكرا


----------



## amr habib (5 أبريل 2013)

ماروع من هذا عمل بالجهد سوف نصل الى الاحسن


----------



## majidhassan (18 أبريل 2013)

إخواني انا مهندس مكانيك ت ماجستير ودورات ب امريكا وابحث عن عمل ولديه خبره كبير ه اكتر من 20 عام هل من الممكن ان احد يساعدنني ان اجد عمل في شركه محترمه ولديه اقامه قابله الى التحويل


----------



## ahmedeid20 (26 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لدى استفسار يرجى من الاخوة الاعضاء والمهندسون الرد علينا بالاجابة الدقيقة جدا


1- هل الترس الناتج دورانه من العمود الحلزونى ذات قدرة عاليه فى العزم ؟
2- ما مقدار سرعة العمود الحلزونى القائد وسرعة الترس المنقاد له ؟
3- هل اللفة الواحدة من العمود الحلزونى = تحريك سن واحد فقط من الترس المنقاد ؟
4- هل التحميل بالثقل على الترس المنقاد له تأثير على سرعة وعزم العمود الحلزونى ؟


بانتظار ردكم علينا 


تحياتى لكم جميعا ......


----------



## مساعد فني (3 مايو 2013)

sodabell قال:


> ما الفارق بين المانهول وغرفه التفتيش؟



المانهول : هو المدخل الخاص لدخول الفنيين الى مكان ما مثل الـ boiler أو غير ذلك 
غرف التفتيش : المقصد منها فتحات مخصصة لعمل صيانة معينة او القيام بعمليات فحص معينة بحيث تكون على خط طويل جدا و تكون الغرف على مسافت معينة من هذا الخط

والله أعلم


----------



## aamf1983 (6 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## عموريAHLI (8 مايو 2013)

ماهو الهيدروليك ؟ 

قانون الضغط ؟ 

قوانين نيوتن ؟ 

انواع pumps ?


----------



## طه حسين ابراهيم (17 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك االله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (20 مايو 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## obada abu kenan (29 مايو 2013)

مشكوووورين


----------



## صلاح ثابت قريع (30 مايو 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​اعتقد ان فكره المقابله هي رؤيه من الشركه ((صاحب المشروع)) 
لسرعه بديهة المهندس وماهو اسرع حل سياتي في راسه عند طرح المشكله مثلا 
ولا داعي للتقيد باسئله محدده 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## abotota2001 (4 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع يا باشمهندس


----------



## Eng_ahmed087 (6 يونيو 2013)

ما هو نوع ماده السبيكه " main bearing" فى المحرك ؟
ج/؟؟؟؟


----------



## ahmad ala'a (7 يونيو 2013)

صراحة لسا ما قابلت و لا مرة


----------



## MUSTANG LOVER (17 يونيو 2013)

موضوع رائع


----------



## MUSTANG LOVER (17 يونيو 2013)

ياريت الكل يقراه


----------



## MUSTANG LOVER (17 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جرجس صابر (30 يونيو 2013)

:75:مشكور اخي الكريم مجهود رائع


----------



## omer09 (2 يوليو 2013)

يمكن ان تعمل وانت طالب اذا كنت تصعد للبكالاريوس


----------



## عبد اللطيف حمبرة (3 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
كيف يتم صناعة الصواريخ


----------



## fada. (5 يوليو 2013)

شكرا على هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## ENG_M9M_SADEK (16 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد089 (16 يوليو 2013)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## نادر الحداد (4 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ابو احمد الطارق (6 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا ياجماعة فعلا معلومات مفيدة جدا جدا


----------



## فرات النعيمي (23 أغسطس 2013)

في مقابلة لي عن عمل سالوني 
التالي 
لماذا جهاز التبريد ليس في مكان منخفض


----------



## حنان المغربية (25 أغسطس 2013)

..... interesting thanks


----------



## soha00 (28 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ... لو تكرمتم 
أي من المضخات تحتاج الى تفريغ من الهواء قبل تشغيلها العموديه أو الأفقيه ؟
وشكراً


----------



## nofal (9 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## honey007 (12 سبتمبر 2013)

والله شىء جميل ومفيد وخصوصا لحديثى التخرج مثلى


----------



## عمر قفش (24 سبتمبر 2013)

_*Head*_ : is the distance a pump can pull liquid up a pipe, usually measured in inches or feet
_Suction head_ : is a measure of distance that a pump can pull liquid up a column and still have the pump operate normally
*Positive Suction Head* : NPSH as a positive number, or a the number of feet a pump can lift a liquid at a certain temperature without cavitation
*Net Positive Suction Head* - Net means the number after all other factors are considered​


----------



## Nile Man (26 سبتمبر 2013)

؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## elgarage co (26 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كريم ابو الخير (29 سبتمبر 2013)

المحركات نوعان 2 ستروك و دة معناه انى اقدر اخد قدرة من المحرك دة بعد شوطين بس زى محركات الموتوسيكلات لكن ال4 ستروك باخد قدرة بعد 4 اشواط و الشوط هنا يعنى دوران نزول البستم من قمة الاسطوانة للقاع مع العلم ان الاربع اشواط هما شوط السحب هنا بيدخل الوقود الاسطوانة عن طريق intake valve ثم شوط الضغط و هنا بيتم ضغط الوقود لدرجة حرارة وضغط عاليين و من ثم شوط الانفجار و ده الشوط اللى بناخد منه قدرة و بعد كدة الشوط الاخير و هو شوط العادم حيث يتم التخلص من العادم


----------



## كريم ابو الخير (29 سبتمبر 2013)

الهيدروليك هو نقل الحركة والقوى و التحكم فيهم بواسطة السوائل باستخدام ادوات صغيرة و توليد قوة كبيرة زى مثلا المعدات التقيلة تلاقى المعدة صغيرة و لكن ممكن تشيل اكتر من 500 طن 
الضغط هو القوة المؤثرة على وحدة المساحات و يرمز لة بالرمز p = F/A الF هى القوة وال A هى المساحة
pump classification 
1-Dynamic pump (centrifugal
2- Displacment ( reciprocationg - rotary


----------



## كريم ابو الخير (29 سبتمبر 2013)

p= q*(hd-hs)*denisty*g / 1000
p=60*97*10*1000*9.81/(3600*1000) and 3600 because Q is m3/hr and 10 as H should be kg/cm2
so the motor size p=160 kw


----------



## رقيب الاثوري (1 نوفمبر 2013)

الاخوة المهندسون جميعا انا طالب في هندسه ميكانيكية سنه خامسة applied mechanic وابحث عن موضوع عملي عشان ينطوي مشروع التخرج تحتت هذا الموضوع


----------



## رقيب الاثوري (1 نوفمبر 2013)

engine have a fly -wheel and there is compostion of fuel which is considered as source of energy
while machine is costraction of more than 4 bars and the source of energy either electricity or engine or wind 
and so on


----------



## Eng.Mohamed saif (3 نوفمبر 2013)

A machine is a complex combination of simple machines. 

In a machine a force is applied on one point or part of the machine which is made available in different magnitude and direction.

That is to say the force is multiplied or sub multiplied and the direction of the out put force is made available in a required direction.

The out put work is always less than the input work due to loss of work by friction.

From the input to out put there is transformation of forces alone and hence there is only transmission of (not transformation of) mechanical energy.


But an engine is a device which converts any other forms of energy into mechanical energy and delivers it to a machine. It transforms energy.منقول & كتب منذ سنين لم احب تعريبه هكذا افضل في نظري


----------



## ahmed elmelgy (12 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
امتحان hr لمهندس ميكانيكا فى شركة بترول بيبقى عبارة عن اية والاسئلة نظامها اية؟
وشكرا


----------



## م سمير فوزي (12 نوفمبر 2013)

ماهو ال dry sestem و wet sestem في نظام مكافحة الحريق


----------



## hasankn (13 نوفمبر 2013)

اسئلة مفيدة


----------



## احمد الشهبه (28 يناير 2014)

لو سئل وقال ( ماتقيمك لنفسك كمهندس ؟ ) ايه الرد الامثل


----------



## التملابى (10 أبريل 2014)

دائما اسئلة المعاينات تكون بسيطه المهم التركيز والهدوء الطلمبات المحركات التصنيفات الاوليه فقط


----------



## Ą̐ℓуα'α (27 أبريل 2014)

سامح سليم التترى قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء لقد وضعت الاسئلة السابقة كنموذج لما يتم أثناء المقابلات الشخصية وحتى لايظن الاخوة المهندسين انهم فقط سيتم امتحانهم فى المواد الهندسية عند التوظيف... فنحن كمهندسين يجب أن نتعلم فن القيادة و وسائل الاتصال الفعال و الطرق الادارية الحديثة وفن التسويق -"حتى لو لم تعمل فى المبيعات" - وان يكون لك خبرة فى التعامل مع الموارد البشرية -"لانك ستتعامل مع بشر كمان مش بس ماكينات"- وعموما تعالوا معى نمشى خطوة للامام .
> اولا نتفق ان الاسئلة نوعان نوع سهل ونوع معقد ... النوع السهل تعريفه ان يكون للسؤال اجابة واحدة فقط أو لا تكون له اجابة أصلاً مثلاً 2+3 هذا سؤال سهل لان اجابته وحيده وهى 5
> أما السؤال المعقد فهو السؤال الذى له اكثر من اجابة ... يعنى اجابات متعدده وكثيرة والصعوبه هنا ان تختار افضل اجابة مناسبة من وجهة نظرك طبعا ... عندئذ يستطيع الممتحن ان يرصد اتجاهاتك وميولك النفسيه من خلال اجاباتك .
> 
> ...




بارك الله فيك,,
شكراً لملاحظاتك الثمينة


----------



## dr.omer (29 أبريل 2014)

good subject and useful


----------



## Ą̐ℓуα'α (30 أبريل 2014)

وين رايح قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> Engineering (Mechanical and Macaronis
> أنا تخصصي هذا
> ...



اول مرة اسمع بهيج اختصاص
الميكانيك اقسامة المعروفة
-مكائن
-حرارية
-معادن

اما Macaronis فمعناها معكرونة
اعتقد انك تقصد
Machines
مكائن


----------



## Ą̐ℓуα'α (30 أبريل 2014)

اكرم عمر قال:


> يعطيكم العافيه عل مجهود الاكثر من رائع
> 
> سؤال طرح عليه في احد المقابلات
> 
> ...




اكيد مايصير نطردة..!!
لأنه شخص عنده خبرة ويعادل 60شخص
فلازم نتعامل معاه بالذكاء العاطفي
ونحاول نكسبة ويكون صديق لنا ونشجعه
ونعطيه اكرامية على مجهودة
ولازم نعرف شنو السبب الي جعله خامل ومايشتغل..
ونحاول نعالج السبب ان كان ضمن دائرة العمل
ام ان كان شخصي فنحاول نرفع معناويتة ..


----------



## Ą̐ℓуα'α (30 أبريل 2014)

mdiesel.2011 قال:


> ليه عدد ريش طاحونة الهواء دائما عدد فردى


موشرط؟؟
هناك 10 ريش
او 6
او 4
وابحث صور ريشه طاحونة الهواء وراح تشوف الاعداد مو فردية


----------



## Ą̐ℓуα'α (30 أبريل 2014)

*رد: ماهو الفرق بين speed &velocity*



ابوحنين1980 قال:


> ماهو الفرق بين ال speed&velocity
> 
> :34:


[/quote]

speed هي كمية عددية

velocityهي كمية اتجاهية


----------



## Ą̐ℓуα'α (30 أبريل 2014)

*رد: زيوت الضاغطات*



مهندس عباس تركي قال:


> ارجو اعطائي فكرة عن افضل انواع الزيوت المستخدمة في الضاغطات الهوائية



الزيوت مهمه جداً
انو المهندس يعرف انواعها
لأن لو استعملنا زيت غلط يؤدي الى تقليل جودة الآلة والمكينة وتعطيلها’’
اتوقع افضل نوع للضاغطات الهوائية هي الزيوت الهيدروليكية


----------



## Ą̐ℓуα'α (30 أبريل 2014)

لورنس بغداد قال:


> مساء الخير على كول اعضاء المنتدى
> 
> سؤالي هو ما هو الفرق بين pipe و tubing ?


كلاهما يحتوي على قطرين داخلي وخارجي
لكن
ان PIPEيتم قياسة بقطرة الداخليpipe diameter=D1+D2\2​اما TUBEبقطرة الخارجي فقط حيث سمكة الداخلي يكون قليل فيهمل عادة,,​وان PIPEيستعمل في النقل السائل او الغاز
ام الTUBEيستعمل في تطبيقات الحراية والمبادلات الحرارية


----------



## Ą̐ℓуα'α (30 أبريل 2014)

وين رايح قال:


> *
> وسؤالي هو ماهو الفرق بين : ( gas - oil - greaz ) ..؟*



gas غاز
oil زيت
greaz تشحيم


----------



## Ą̐ℓуα'α (30 أبريل 2014)

عموريAHLI قال:


> ماهو الهيدروليك ؟
> 
> قانون الضغط ؟
> 
> ...



-الهيدروليك هو العلم الذي يختص بدراسة خواص الميكانيكية للسوائل
-قانون الضغط:هو القوة المسلطة عموديا على وحدة المساحة
-قوانين نيوتن:
لكل فعل رد فعل يساوية بالمقدار ويعاكسة في الاتجاة
يبقى الجسم في حالتة الحركية مالم تؤثر فية قوة خارجية
اذا اثرت قوة في الجسم فأنها تكسبة طاقة حركية تسارعية مناسبة للقوة المؤثرة


----------



## Ą̐ℓуα'α (30 أبريل 2014)

Eng_ahmed087 قال:


> ما هو نوع ماده السبيكه " main bearing" فى المحرك ؟
> ج/؟؟؟؟



steel


----------



## Ą̐ℓуα'α (30 أبريل 2014)

فرات النعيمي قال:


> في مقابلة لي عن عمل سالوني
> التالي
> لماذا جهاز التبريد ليس في مكان منخفض



تقريبا نفس السؤال
عن المروحة الي توضع في السقف والمروحة التي توضع في الارض..
وهو لو كان في مكان عالي يتوزع الهواء لمختلف ارجاء الغرفة
وللعلم لايشترط وضعها في مكان عالي
هناك بيوت تصمم اماكن لاجهزة التكييف بمكان منخفض..


----------



## Ą̐ℓуα'α (30 أبريل 2014)

عبد اللطيف حمبرة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كيف يتم صناعة الصواريخ



بصورة عامة صناعه الصواريخ
تدخل الفيزياء والكيماء فيها
اما من ناحية الهندسية هو قطر مساورة الصاروخ وطولها
حيث طولها يجب ان يكون ضعف رئسها


----------



## Ą̐ℓуα'α (30 أبريل 2014)

احمد الشهبه قال:


> لو سئل وقال ( ماتقيمك لنفسك كمهندس ؟ ) ايه الرد الامثل



اقول له تقيمي مثل تقيم اي مهندس ناجح موجود عدكم بالشركة
لأني اسعى للنجاح المستمر..
هنا تحسسة انك تسعى للعمل والتطوير نفسك المستمر للنجاح والتقدم
وهذا عنصر مهم هو الثقه بالنفس والايجابية وكل الشكرات تبحث عن كذا شخصية


----------



## Ą̐ℓуα'α (30 أبريل 2014)

soha00 قال:


> السلام عليكم ... لو تكرمتم
> أي من المضخات تحتاج الى تفريغ من الهواء قبل تشغيلها العموديه أو الأفقيه ؟
> وشكراً



كل مضخة تحتاج الى تفريغها من الهواء سواء كانت افقية ام عمودية
لأن كلما تفرغ الهواء من داخل الانبوب كلما ساعد ذلك على رفع السائل من اعماق اكثر

الدليل في المعادلة العامة لتكافىء الضغوط:

P0=P1+gh*d
حيث
p0=الضغط الجوي ويساوي 10325باسكال
p=الضغط المفرغ من الانبوب بواسطة مروحة المضخة
g=9.8ا
d=هي كثافة السائل وليكن الماء مثلا 1000كيلوغرام على متر مربع
h=هو ارتفاع الماء من مستوى الضخ

p0-p1=g*h*d

h=(p0-p1)/(g*h

اذا كان p1=صفر يعني التفريغ مثالي
كلما ساعد على ارتفاع الضخ


----------



## Ą̐ℓуα'α (1 مايو 2014)

وائل البحراوى قال:


> دون سؤال فى احدى المقابلات
> لماذا تكون نهايات المبادلات الحرارية على شكل نصف دائرة
> لديك خط انابيب وانت فى الطريق يعنى مش داخل مدينة يعنى بين المحافظات نريد ان نعرف اتجاة السائل داخل الانابيب بشكل علمى
> لديك سيارتان احدهما بأطار عجل صغير و الاخرة سيارة نقل كبيرة بأطار كبير ويسران بسرعة واحدة فأيهما يسبق الاخر ولماذا






> لماذا تكون نهايات المبادلات الحرارية على شكل نصف دائرة



لتكون اكثر فعالية من حيث التدرج في درجات الحرارة بين التيارات الباردة والساخنة
ولزيادة الكفاءة



> لديك خط انابيب وانت فى الطريق يعنى مش داخل مدينة يعنى بين المحافظات نريد ان نعرف اتجاة السائل داخل الانابيب بشكل علمى



*ممكن بأستعمال الحواس ال5 نعرف الاتجاة
1- النظر : لو الانبوب شفاف ويوجد اى نوع من الشوائب
2- السمع: لو قدرنا تعمل صوت ويكون فى نظريه فى انتقال الصوت بالنسبه للسوائل ..
أى الصوت بيعلى مع حركه السائل او بينخفض .. 
وان كان السائل غير قابل للاشتعال كالماء احداث قدر من الحراره 
ومراقبه التغيير فى اتجاهين والاتجاه الناقل للحراره يكون اتجاه مرور السائل .. 
و اذا كان الانبوب فيه سائل يتحرك ممكن تقدر تعرف الاتجاه من الخارج .. أى وضع اى شئ قابل للحرجه وليكن قطره زيت ومراقبه اتجاهها .. وهنا هتعتمد على الاهتزازات.. يعيبها هى ثبات الانبوب وسمك وسرعه انتقال السائل 
ولزوجته قد تكون عائق لان السرعه البطيئه والانبوب سميك والسائل لزج والانبوب ثابت ..*


> لديك سيارتان احدهما بأطار عجل صغير و الاخرة سيارة نقل كبيرة بأطار كبير ويسران بسرعة واحدة فأيهما يسبق الاخر ولماذا



ان كانت السرعه متساوية فلا تسبق احدهما الاخرة
ويصلان معاً..
لأن
v=w.r
v=w1.r1=w2.r2
w1/w2=r1/r2
اما اذا كانت السرعة مختلفة
فأن السيارة ذو العجلة الكبيررة هي التي تسبق
v=ω.r

العجلة الكبيره سرعتها الدورانية ستكون قليلة
مقاارنة مع العجلة الصغيرة

هذا بفرض قوة الاحتكاك ودفع الهواء مهملة
لأن لو كانت غيرمهملة ستؤثر على سرحة السيارة الكبيرة


----------



## eng.ashrafbadr (2 مايو 2014)

*جزاكم الله خيراً علي هذا المجهود المتميز ..*


----------



## Ą̐ℓуα'α (2 مايو 2014)

*ايهما افضل المضخة الغاطسة او المضخة الاعتيادية من حيث معدل السحب والاداة؟
المضخة الغاطسة هي الافضل لأن ممكن تسحب من اعماق كبيرة جداً

*ماذا يعني الترميز التالي الذي يوجد على المحرك مثلاً 3L 6V SI
3L تمثل سعه المحرك هي 3 لتر
6v هو عدد اسطوانات المحرك 6 وعلى شكل حرف V
SI نوع المحرك هوSPARK Ignition

*


----------



## Ą̐ℓуα'α (2 مايو 2014)

اذا كان دخان الخارج محرك si اسود فماذا تتوقع الحالة؟ ضع اجابه اخرى اذا كان ازرق او ابيض؟
ج/
الدخان الاسود يعود الى الوقود الزائد في غرفة الاحتراق او مشكله بالعوامة او تلف حساس الاوكسجين بحيث يعطي 
اشارة خاطئة بان الوقود قليل فيؤدي الى زيادة نفاذ الوقود الى غرفة الاحتراق وبالتالي خروج دخان اسود


الدخان الابيض يعود الى بخار الماء المتكثف في غرفة الاحتراق

الدخان الازرق بسبب دخول زيت المحرك او زيت نقل الحرقة الى داخل غرفة الاحتراق


----------



## Ą̐ℓуα'α (2 مايو 2014)

> ما تصنيف الزيت الذي تحبذ ان تستخدمة لسيارة ذات حجم اعتيادي؟ وهل الزيت الذي تستخدمه في الشتاء تستخدمه في الصيف؟


التصنيف يعتمد للشركة الصانعه للسياره فهناك معاير خاصة للزيوت,,
لا الزيت المستعمل في فصل الشتاء مختلف عن ماهو في فصل الصيف
حيث هناك معايير خاصة لاختيار الزيوت وفق جمعة sae
زيوت منخفضة اللزوجة في فصل الصيف
وزيوت مرتفع اللزوجة في فصل الشتاء
التي يرمز لها بالحرف w


----------



## Ą̐ℓуα'α (3 مايو 2014)

س35: مما يتكون closed loop system واذكر مثال ميكانيكي؟
هو النظام الذي يسمح يتبادل الحرارة والشغل ولكن لايسمح بتبادل الكتلة والماده مع المحيط الخارجي
مثال علية نظام الثلاجة
الذي يتكون
من الضاغط والمكثف والمبرد وصمام التخلل

س36: اذكر ثلاث امثلة على open loop؟
نظام تجفيف الملابس
ونظام المصادر المشعة التي تاخذ حرارة من الشمس
رأس المال


----------



## Ą̐ℓуα'α (3 مايو 2014)

س: ما معنى ان المادة isotropic او المادة anisotropic؟
Isotropic تعني متماثل
Antistropic غيرمتماثل في الخواص


----------



## ميناءالعمية (7 مايو 2014)

ممكن تعرفونا باهم البرامج الالكترونية الخاصة بالتصاميم الميكانيكية؟


----------



## بكري الخطيب (29 مايو 2014)

ما الفرق بين التكييف المركزي في الامارات والتكييف المركزي في الرياض؟
ما الفرق بين توصيل المضخات علي التوالي والتوازي؟
اسئلة من النوع السهل جداً


----------



## بكري الخطيب (29 مايو 2014)

ما هو الفرق بين التشوه المرن والتشوه اللدن؟
السلام عليكم 
التشوه المرن هو تغير( استطالة او انضغاط ) في المادة تحت تأثير قوة خارجية وتعود المادة لحلتها بعد ازالة القوة الخارجية وممكن يترك اثر بسيط
التشوه اللدن هو تغير( استطالة او انضغاط ) في المادة تحت تأثير قوة خارجية ولاتعود المادة لحلتها بعد ازالة القوة الخارجية
والله تعاليَّ اعلم


----------



## ALshamee (25 يونيو 2014)

ياريت لو تكرمتم بعرض اسئلة شخصية عن عمليات التبريد والتكيف....والصرف الصحي...واطفاء الحريق في بناية او منشاة.....واقصد بذلك الاسئلة العامة والشائعة في المقابلات الشخصية...........وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hady habib (25 يوليو 2014)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله كل خير عنا


----------



## محمد علي أبوليلة (8 سبتمبر 2014)

سلمت يداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك


----------



## romanaezz (25 أكتوبر 2014)

الموضوع من فترة كبيرة مفتوح من 8 سنين و دة جميل نطلب من إدارة المنتدى تجميع الأسئلة فعلا لأن دة من أهم المواضيع إلي تفيد كل الناس


----------



## حسان الزيوت (6 نوفمبر 2014)

اذا سألك صاحب العمل فيما اذا كنت ستكمل الدراسه بعد البكالوريوس ....حذاري تجيب بنعم لانه سوف يعتقد انك انسان اكاديمي ولا تصلح من الناحيه العمليه


----------



## ismail7 (8 نوفمبر 2014)

الذي اعرفه والله اعلم بالنسبة للفرق بين المضخة (pump) و الضاغط(compresor) هو نوع المائع(fluid) المستخدم فان كان سائل (liquid) سميت مضخة وان كان غاز (gas) سمي ضاغط


----------



## ismail7 (9 نوفمبر 2014)

الفرق بين المضخة(pump) والضاغط (copresor) هو نوعية المائع(fluid)المستخدم فان كان سائل(liquid) فهو مضخة وان كان غاز gasفهو ضاغط والله اعلم .


----------



## ismail7 (9 نوفمبر 2014)

*الفرق بين الضاغط والمضخة*

الذي اعرفه والله اعلم بالنسبة للفرق بين المضخة (pump) و الضاغط(compresor) هو نوع المائع(fluid) المستخدم فان كان سائل (liquid) سميت مضخة وان كان غاز (gas) سمي ضاغط


----------



## محب الأمة 2 (20 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إليكم أخواني الكرام بعض الأسئلة التي وجهت لي في مقابلات عدة كمهندس ميكانيك في مشروع صيانة ( ما أتذكره فقط :34: )

1- ما هي طريقتك لإدارة المشروع وتوزيع المسؤوليات على الكادر؟

2- ارسم دائرة الشيلر المكيانيكية مع وجود primary and secondary pump

3- وهذا كان سؤال بسيط ولكن بحاجة لتفكير أيضاً بسيط ومنطقي 
اذا كان لديك heat element داخل الدكت ومعطل وأردت تغيره بأخر جديد وزودك البائع بسخانات جديدة وكانت سعة القديمة 4kw فبين بطريقتين مختلفتين كيفية التأكد من عدم تلاعب البائع مع التوضيح الكامل ؟؟

4- ما هي النقاط التي ستذكرها لو قيل لك أعمل check list لكل مما يلي :- 

-/VAV/ FCU/ AHU/CHILLER/PUMP

5- كيف تقوم بفحص VAV ???

6- ما هو مبدأ عمل كنترول مبسط لغرفة ما لتعمل ضغط سالب وأخر موجب مبينا ذلك بالحسابات اللازمة مع العلم بلزوم توفير 12 ACH

,ولنا تكملة معكم أخواني الكرام ...


----------



## مهندس ابويوسف (29 نوفمبر 2014)

dry system riser for landing valve not connected with pump
wet system allrisers connected with pump

pump(fire pump)


----------



## علي التقني (22 ديسمبر 2014)

شكراااا الف تحية الك


----------



## musab khairalseed (9 يناير 2015)

كم يكون الميل في مواسير التغذية


----------



## musab khairalseed (9 يناير 2015)

على حسب قطر المواسير


----------



## Ibrahim Radwan (9 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمدالرميمة (9 يناير 2015)

نعم وانا اوافقكم بالاجابة


----------



## kaptn hema (13 يناير 2015)

بعد ازن حضاراتكم ورايا انترفيو في توشيبا العربي مصنع التكييفات ايه هي اهم الحاجات اللي ممكن اتسألها


----------



## kaptn hema (13 يناير 2015)

لو عندي مقابله في مصنع حديد وصلب او مصنع تكييف شارب ايه اهم اسئله هنا وهنا ... شكرا


----------



## احمد شوقى عفيفى (28 يناير 2015)

ما الفرق بين القدرة الاسمية nominal capacity لجهاز تكييف و القدرة الفعلية actual capacity 

الجواب / جميع الشركات المصنعة لاجهزة التكييف مثل شركة يورك الامريكية على سبيل المثال تقوم باختبار اجهزة التكييف تحت درجات حرارة خارجية و رطوبه بالبلد الموجود به المصنع و يتم تدوين القدرة على الاجهزة و تكون هذه القدرة هى القدرة الاسمية فاذا انتقل هذا الجهاز الى مثلا مصر و تم تشغيله تحت درجات حرارة و رطوبه اعلى من درجات الحرارة التى تم الاختبار عليها تقل القدرة الفعلية للجهاز و العكس صحيح اذا تم تشغيل الجهاز فى بلد ذات اجواء باردة يكون القدرة الفعلية فى هذه الحالة اعلى من الاسميه ..

هذا و الله اعلم ....


----------



## احمد شوقى عفيفى (28 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

الاخ المهندس مصعب 
غالبا ما يكون مواسير التغذية مضغوطة و لا تحتاج الى ميول و مواسير الصرف الصحى فقط هى التى يتم تشغيلها باستخدام الانحدار الطبيعى


----------



## محبوب الريال (7 فبراير 2015)

شكرااا الجزيل جدااا للمجهود الرائع


----------



## medom (15 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم كل خيرا و خصوصا صاحب الموضوع


----------



## seefo_a (11 مارس 2015)

الهندسة حياتى


----------



## ابن الديوانية (8 أبريل 2015)

المحرك ... هوة مصدر الحركة وال الالة تحول الحركة للشكل المطلوب 
اما المضخة هية للسوائل والظاغط للغازات .....


----------



## Ahmed Badran Bedro (20 مايو 2015)

سؤال في الانترفيو .. what are the types of hardness tests?


----------



## Ahmed M Ghaly (3 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Gohnm (7 أغسطس 2015)

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## م.احمدرمضان (15 أغسطس 2015)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## عرفان بالجميل (17 أبريل 2016)

معلومات قيمة
جيد جدا


----------



## saharmali (19 أبريل 2016)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووا


----------



## saharmali (19 أبريل 2016)

موووووووووفق


----------



## ممتاز بهي الدين (23 أكتوبر 2016)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طاهر الجزائري (20 مارس 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed alfar (31 مارس 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاء حرجان (12 مارس 2018)

شكرا


----------



## sherkimo (12 مارس 2018)

Ą̐ℓуα'α;3159057 قال:


> gas غاز
> oil زيت
> greaz تشحيم



أولا : اسمها Grease وليس Greaz

ثانيا : الفرق بينهما ليس بهذه الطريقة ، اليك الطريقة الرائعة للاجابة على هذا السؤال

الزيوت أو Oil تستخدم في المحركات خفيفة الوزن واللتي تتميز بالسرعات العالية وتكون ذات لزوجة خفيفة تتناسب مع صفات هذه المحركات

Grease العكس تماما ، تتميز بثقل لزوجتها و تستخدم في المحركات الثقيلة ذات السرعات البطيئة المنخفضة


----------



## jood_95 (28 مارس 2018)

thank you


----------



## Ahmed rafi (1 أبريل 2018)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mr.teli (10 أبريل 2018)

Types of pipes fitting ?
what is FCU and its work ? Fan coil unit ?
what is RMU and its work ? Ring main unit ?
what is switchgaer ?
summary of generators ?
what is VDS of pumps and its work ?

ننتظر اجابات المهندسين الوافية والمختصرة


----------



## مراد محسوب (25 أبريل 2018)

اجابات منطقية وبسيطة ......... جزاك الله خيراً


----------

